# NBA Playoffs



## basquebromance

go Warriors, Hornets, Clippers, Blazers, Mavs & Jazz!

Steph or Linsanity or Griffin or Meyers Leonard or Gordon Hayward or Westbrook or Chandler Parsons or Dragic or Gerald Green will be the MVP!


----------



## tyroneweaver

Jazz??????   LOL


----------



## basquebromance

Gordon Hayward's a superstar who should be an all star. don't ever underestimate the top underdog. The Warriors will fall at the Jazz's feet!


----------



## TheOldSchool

It'll be Warriors/Cavs again.  I'll start watching when the conference finals start.


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> It'll be Warriors/Cavs again.  I'll start watching when the conference finals start.


Pistons will upset the raptors or cavs whichever they face. They will lose to the spurs in 7 games and next year they will sweep golden state because we will have Kevin durant and one lucky/amazing draft pick


----------



## Papageorgio

Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals. 

The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.

Spurs over the Cavs.


----------



## fbj

It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN

That's not championship basketball to me


----------



## toxicmedia

basquebromance said:


> go Warriors, Hornets, Clippers, Blazers, Mavs & Jazz!
> 
> Steph or Linsanity or Griffin or Meyers Leonard or Gordon Hayward or Westbrook or Chandler Parsons or Dragic or Gerald Green will be the MVP!


Or just Go Warrirors.....and Die Clippers!!!


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me


I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.

Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.

Go Pistons


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
Click to expand...



Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
Click to expand...

We got to start somewhere.

Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.

What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got to start somewhere.
> 
> Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.
> 
> What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?
Click to expand...



I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston


----------



## Militants

Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got to start somewhere.
> 
> Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.
> 
> What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston
Click to expand...

Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.


----------



## sealybobo

Militants said:


> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .


Just cause you can't dunk white boy


----------



## fbj

Militants said:


> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .




Oh I got to report that

Reason: Racial slurs


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got to start somewhere.
> 
> Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.
> 
> What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.
Click to expand...



Lebron is in the East stop talking stupid


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got to start somewhere.
> 
> Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.
> 
> What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is in the East stop talking stupid
Click to expand...

He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
Click to expand...

 Negro please! Jk


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We got to start somewhere.
> 
> Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.
> 
> What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.
Click to expand...


The east is winnable for everyone named Toronto, Cleveland. 

A seven game series will doom the Pistons.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> We got to start somewhere.
> 
> Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.
> 
> What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is in the East stop talking stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.
Click to expand...


This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got to start somewhere.
> 
> Rose sucks. He's not the man he was before he broke.
> 
> What about Miami? Is bosh out? I heard he's sick?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is in the East stop talking stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.
Click to expand...

Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

Hornets!  Jeremy Lin is my boy


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I 'm hoping Miami plays Boston
> 
> 
> 
> Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is in the East stop talking stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.
Click to expand...


This year is the year that counts.


----------



## Militants

fbj said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
Click to expand...


I am better in ice hockey, futsal and tennis only play the game.


----------



## dani67

just cavs


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro please! Jk
Click to expand...




Reported again    Thank you


----------



## basquebromance

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Hornets!  Jeremy Lin is my boy



you two make a cute bromance!


----------



## basquebromance

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Hornets!  Jeremy Lin is my boy


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im just glad we're back to making the playoffs. Give this team some playoff experience. The east is winnable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is in the East stop talking stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year is the year that counts.
Click to expand...

Not next year


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron is in the East stop talking stupid
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year is the year that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not next year
Click to expand...


Next year counts next year. Not this year. This year counts this year.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year is the year that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year counts next year. Not this year. This year counts this year.
Click to expand...

If golden state wins the next two games I win $5


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro please! Jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported again    Thank you
Click to expand...

Are you serious? Lighten up bro I love you.

I'm going to win $5 if warriors win their last game. Think they'll do it? And at least they tie the bulls record no matter what. This win against the spurs makes me think they might beat the spurs in the Western conference finals


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro please! Jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported again    Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? Lighten up bro I love you.
> 
> I'm going to win $5 if warriors win their last game. Think they'll do it? And at least they tie the bulls record no matter what. This win against the spurs makes me think they might beat the spurs in the Western conference finals
Click to expand...


They may, but Duncan didn't play and the Spurs are a different animal during the playoffs. I don't think they are going to tip their hand in a meaningless game.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro please! Jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported again    Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? Lighten up bro I love you.
> 
> I'm going to win $5 if warriors win their last game. Think they'll do it? And at least they tie the bulls record no matter what. This win against the spurs makes me think they might beat the spurs in the Western conference finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may, but Duncan didn't play and the Spurs are a different animal during the playoffs. I don't think they are going to tip their hand in a meaningless game.
Click to expand...

They finally lost at home. I hope the spurs do it.

Would you like to see lebron win? I'm conflicted.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
> 
> 
> 
> Negro please! Jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported again    Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? Lighten up bro I love you.
> 
> I'm going to win $5 if warriors win their last game. Think they'll do it? And at least they tie the bulls record no matter what. This win against the spurs makes me think they might beat the spurs in the Western conference finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may, but Duncan didn't play and the Spurs are a different animal during the playoffs. I don't think they are going to tip their hand in a meaningless game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They finally lost at home. I hope the spurs do it.
> 
> Would you like to see lebron win? I'm conflicted.
Click to expand...


Not a Cleveland fan, I want the West to win. I'd love to see the Trail Blazers take it all.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

2 legends.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting old. He's proven he's beatable. Who knows where he'll be next year. Maybe not even in the east. LA needs a new Kobe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year is the year that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year counts next year. Not this year. This year counts this year.
Click to expand...

Was Kobe holding back because he knew his team wasn't going to win regardless? All the sudden he scores 60?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year he is in Cleveland, that makes the odds of anyone else making the finals pretty low.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This year is the year that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year counts next year. Not this year. This year counts this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Kobe holding back because he knew his team wasn't going to win regardless? All the sudden he scores 60?
Click to expand...


The fed him the ball, they had nothing to play for, give Kobe the ball all night and let him shoot. They have placated him for years, now they can move forward.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything the pistons do positive this year is bonus. Next year I'll expect more despite who lebrons playing with. The warriors Dallas and San Antonio didn't care about lebron they beat lebrons inferior team in the finals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This year is the year that counts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year counts next year. Not this year. This year counts this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Kobe holding back because he knew his team wasn't going to win regardless? All the sudden he scores 60?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fed him the ball, they had nothing to play for, give Kobe the ball all night and let him shoot. They have placated him for years, now they can move forward.
Click to expand...

Pistons beat Cleveland in overtime yesterday.  You can't say Cleveland didn't want to win that game.  And even if they sweep us in the playoffs, I think the Pistons had a great season this year.  It is something to build on.  I don't know if Lebron played or not yesterday.  If he did that was a good confidence builder going into the playoffs.  Remember you guys said the Piston's would get swept.  OMG can you image if they upset Cleveland?  Or took them to 7?  That would certainly hurt Cleveland's chances against Toronto in the finals, or whoever they play.

I can't wait to see Spurs and Golden State in the Western finals.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me


It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Negro please! Jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported again    Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? Lighten up bro I love you.
> 
> I'm going to win $5 if warriors win their last game. Think they'll do it? And at least they tie the bulls record no matter what. This win against the spurs makes me think they might beat the spurs in the Western conference finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may, but Duncan didn't play and the Spurs are a different animal during the playoffs. I don't think they are going to tip their hand in a meaningless game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They finally lost at home. I hope the spurs do it.
> 
> Would you like to see lebron win? I'm conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a Cleveland fan, I want the West to win. I'd love to see the Trail Blazers take it all.
Click to expand...



Dame is from my city but he wont get past the second round if they even get to that.


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> 2 legends.


Who is the white guy?  Looks like Chandler Parsons.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Militants said:
> 
> 
> 
> Basketboll is for negro Jerks surelly . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I got to report that
> 
> Reason: Racial slurs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Negro please! Jk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported again    Thank you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you serious? Lighten up bro I love you.
> 
> I'm going to win $5 if warriors win their last game. Think they'll do it? And at least they tie the bulls record no matter what. This win against the spurs makes me think they might beat the spurs in the Western conference finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may, but Duncan didn't play and the Spurs are a different animal during the playoffs. I don't think they are going to tip their hand in a meaningless game.
Click to expand...

Spurs cant beat Dubs. Duncan is actually a liability for the Spurs when they play the Dubs. Never thought I would say that about him.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
Click to expand...

They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.  

And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
Click to expand...

They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
Click to expand...

Oh BS!  I've seen great defensive teams and they are not great defense.  They aren't bad but they aren't great.  Bulls in 6 and that's giving Golden State home court because they finished with a better record.


----------



## basquebromance

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 legends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the white guy?  Looks like Chandler Parsons.
Click to expand...


it is. and he's injured.

MAVS. OUT.


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 legends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the white guy?  Looks like Chandler Parsons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is. and he's injured.
> 
> MAVS. OUT.
Click to expand...

When you say legend are you referring to the NBA?  I ask because Parsons is barely a star let alone a legend. He has never been the first option on any NBA team.


----------



## basquebromance

i will kill you


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> i will kill you


That would be a neat trick if you were brave enough to try it.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year is the year that counts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Next year counts next year. Not this year. This year counts this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Kobe holding back because he knew his team wasn't going to win regardless? All the sudden he scores 60?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fed him the ball, they had nothing to play for, give Kobe the ball all night and let him shoot. They have placated him for years, now they can move forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pistons beat Cleveland in overtime yesterday.  You can't say Cleveland didn't want to win that game.  And even if they sweep us in the playoffs, I think the Pistons had a great season this year.  It is something to build on.  I don't know if Lebron played or not yesterday.  If he did that was a good confidence builder going into the playoffs.  Remember you guys said the Piston's would get swept.  OMG can you image if they upset Cleveland?  Or took them to 7?  That would certainly hurt Cleveland's chances against Toronto in the finals, or whoever they play.
> 
> I can't wait to see Spurs and Golden State in the Western finals.
Click to expand...


The finally made the playoffs after eight seasons congrats, I just don't see them getting by Cleveland. 

The Blazers should have only won 25 games and are in the playoffs and could challenge the Clips.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reported again    Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious? Lighten up bro I love you.
> 
> I'm going to win $5 if warriors win their last game. Think they'll do it? And at least they tie the bulls record no matter what. This win against the spurs makes me think they might beat the spurs in the Western conference finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They may, but Duncan didn't play and the Spurs are a different animal during the playoffs. I don't think they are going to tip their hand in a meaningless game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They finally lost at home. I hope the spurs do it.
> 
> Would you like to see lebron win? I'm conflicted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a Cleveland fan, I want the West to win. I'd love to see the Trail Blazers take it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Dame is from my city but he wont get past the second round if they even get to that.
Click to expand...


I agree.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
Click to expand...


BS that's as stupid as Pippen saying they would sweep this Warriors team. 

I'm happy they won 73 games but they need to win the whole enchilada or the season is a waste. They seem real focused so I think they should.


----------



## basquebromance

the Warriors are gon easily sweep the Rockets. The Beard will fall at Steph's feet!


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BS that's as stupid as Pippen saying they would sweep this Warriors team.
> 
> I'm happy they won 73 games but they need to win the whole enchilada or the season is a waste. They seem real focused so I think they should.
Click to expand...

Not really. If the players from the 95 Bulls played the Dubs tomorrow they would get wasted. Theyre out of shape and long past their prime.

The NBA season is over. Thats done and gone. The playoffs is a new season. Thats how all the teams approach it. What they did in the regular season will never be a waste.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> the Warriors are gon easily sweep the Rockets. The Beard will fall at Steph's feet!


What do you expect when you have a piece of shit like Dwight Howard?  Who in their right mind would take him after the Rockets trade him next year?  It would have to be a team with no center and I would pay Dwight league minimum unless he gets the team to the playoffs.


----------



## basquebromance

Dwight would have been dominant without the injuries


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> Dwight would have been dominant without the injuries


Or the attitude.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> Dwight would have been dominant without the injuries


Here is who makes it to round two.

Celtics, Raptors, Warriors, Thunder, Pistons, Spurs, Heat & Trail Blazers.  Notice who's missing?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight would have been dominant without the injuries
> 
> 
> 
> Here is who makes it to round two.
> 
> Celtics, Raptors, Warriors, Thunder, Pistons, Spurs, Heat & Trail Blazers.  Notice who's missing?
Click to expand...


Your mind! LOL!!!


----------



## basquebromance

warriors, memphis, thunder, clippers, pistons, & pacers will advance.

the Hornets & Heat will go to triple overtime in Game 7 and whoever wins wins. I'm happy either way.


----------



## Asclepias

The east should just bow out of this years playoffs and let the west determine who the champion is.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> warriors, memphis, thunder, clippers, pistons, & pacers will advance.
> 
> the Hornets & Heat will go to triple overtime in Game 7 and whoever wins wins. I'm happy either way.


You picking the Piston's to upset the Heat too?  Nice!  If it happens it will be so great.  Then no matter what after that this will have been a great season and we will have great hope for next year.  If they get swept in the first round then we will know that a lot of work needs to be done before we are serious contenders. 

The Piston's have already achieved their goal this year thanks to Van Gundy.  He is the man.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> warriors, memphis, thunder, clippers, pistons, & pacers will advance.
> 
> the Hornets & Heat will go to triple overtime in Game 7 and whoever wins wins. I'm happy either way.
> 
> 
> 
> You picking the Piston's to upset the Heat too?  Nice!  If it happens it will be so great.  Then no matter what after that this will have been a great season and we will have great hope for next year.  If they get swept in the first round then we will know that a lot of work needs to be done before we are serious contenders.
> 
> The Piston's have already achieved their goal this year thanks to Van Gundy.  He is the man.
Click to expand...


Portland lost Aldridge and 80% of their starting line-up, and they managed to get back to the playoffs. They have a huge FA cap space and a lot of youth. Terry should get coach of the year and Olshey executive of the year.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> warriors, memphis, thunder, clippers, pistons, & pacers will advance.
> 
> the Hornets & Heat will go to triple overtime in Game 7 and whoever wins wins. I'm happy either way.
> 
> 
> 
> You picking the Piston's to upset the Heat too?  Nice!  If it happens it will be so great.  Then no matter what after that this will have been a great season and we will have great hope for next year.  If they get swept in the first round then we will know that a lot of work needs to be done before we are serious contenders.
> 
> The Piston's have already achieved their goal this year thanks to Van Gundy.  He is the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portland lost Aldridge and 80% of their starting line-up, and they managed to get back to the playoffs. They have a huge FA cap space and a lot of youth. Terry should get coach of the year and Olshey executive of the year.
Click to expand...

Oops. I said Heat I meant Cavs.  

So Portland might be a future contender?  That's cool.  Who else do you see being a possible contender in years to come?  I don't see the Clippers every doing anything.  I thought OKC and Durant would win a ring but I don't see that happening anymore.  The year they had a chance is when they had Harden and they blew it.


----------



## basquebromance

blake griffin will get more rings than that fluke MJ


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> warriors, memphis, thunder, clippers, pistons, & pacers will advance.
> 
> the Hornets & Heat will go to triple overtime in Game 7 and whoever wins wins. I'm happy either way.
> 
> 
> 
> You picking the Piston's to upset the Heat too?  Nice!  If it happens it will be so great.  Then no matter what after that this will have been a great season and we will have great hope for next year.  If they get swept in the first round then we will know that a lot of work needs to be done before we are serious contenders.
> 
> The Piston's have already achieved their goal this year thanks to Van Gundy.  He is the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Portland lost Aldridge and 80% of their starting line-up, and they managed to get back to the playoffs. They have a huge FA cap space and a lot of youth. Terry should get coach of the year and Olshey executive of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oops. I said Heat I meant Cavs.
> 
> So Portland might be a future contender?  That's cool.  Who else do you see being a possible contender in years to come?  I don't see the Clippers every doing anything.  I thought OKC and Durant would win a ring but I don't see that happening anymore.  The year they had a chance is when they had Harden and they blew it.
Click to expand...


New York, Brooklyn and the Lakers are in trouble for a while. I think Minnesota and Philadelphia are a year or two away from being very good. OKC might lose Durant in this off season, depending on where he goes he could put a team in contention. 

FA is a big factor from being a contender one year or being a nothing.


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> blake griffin will get more rings than that fluke MJ



Griffin  is a chump!


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> blake griffin will get more rings than that fluke MJ


I don't see that happening.  To me it seems like the Clippers OKC and Memphis have peaked.


----------



## basquebromance

BK32 is the best dunker in the NBA after Zach Lavine & Air Gordon. I live for dunks. I live for show.

the Thunder will get better without that pinhead Durant


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dwight would have been dominant without the injuries
> 
> 
> 
> Or the attitude.
Click to expand...


Bingo!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> blake griffin will get more rings than that fluke MJ
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see that happening.  To me it seems like the Clippers OKC and Memphis have peaked.
Click to expand...


Memphis just has way to many injuries.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> BK32 is the best dunker in the NBA after Zach Lavine & Air Gordon. I live for dunks. I live for show.
> 
> the Thunder will get better without that pinhead Durant


I live for championships. My pistons have 3 i got to see happen. Winnings all that matters


----------



## fbj

Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr


----------



## basquebromance

the cavs and pistons are both a bunch of losers. this WNBA series has zero effect on the playoffs.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> the cavs and pistons are both a bunch of losers. this WNBA series has zero effect on the playoffs.



Only faggots watch the WNBA


----------



## basquebromance

no, the WNBA is for jerks and lesbians


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> no, the WNBA is for jerks and lesbians



All the WNBA are UGLY


----------



## basquebromance

thank you


----------



## basquebromance

Lebron has fallen.

now everyone knows he & MJ are a bunch of overrated losers.


----------



## fbj

I don't expect the Pistons to win but atleast they are being competitive and not approaching the game like they don't have a chance.     I hate watching the team who is favored win by 24 while they other team is just happy to be in the playoffs


----------



## basquebromance

you're right. folks just give up against Lebron that's the only time he wins.

if folks didn't give up his overrated ass would never win a game. NOT A GAME! NOT A ONE! NOT A ONE! NOT A ONE!

overrated.


----------



## basquebromance

I guess FORK EATIN KASICH bribed the refs.


----------



## basquebromance

Chill Lebron you ain't Jeremy Lin


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr


Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
Click to expand...


I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series
Click to expand...

I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.

2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.

3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?

4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.

5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.

6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.

7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.
> 
> 2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.
> 
> 3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?
> 
> 4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.
> 
> 5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.
> 
> 6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.
> 
> 7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland
Click to expand...



The fact that they had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr and loss, their confidence is all gone now

They had to win this game after playing so well for so many quarters but now they won't have nothing left mentally physically


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.
> 
> 2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.
> 
> 3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?
> 
> 4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.
> 
> 5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.
> 
> 6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.
> 
> 7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr and loss, their confidence is all gone now
> 
> They had to win this game after playing so well for so many quarters but now they won't have nothing left mentally physically
Click to expand...

That's not Detroit Basketball. I bet you they don't get swept! Change your pic to a jackass


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.
> 
> 2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.
> 
> 3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?
> 
> 4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.
> 
> 5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.
> 
> 6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.
> 
> 7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr and loss, their confidence is all gone now
> 
> They had to win this game after playing so well for so many quarters but now they won't have nothing left mentally physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Detroit Basketball. I bet you they don't get swept! Change your pic to a jackass
Click to expand...


If they get swept will you get your internet service cancelled?


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.
> 
> 2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.
> 
> 3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?
> 
> 4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.
> 
> 5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.
> 
> 6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.
> 
> 7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr and loss, their confidence is all gone now
> 
> They had to win this game after playing so well for so many quarters but now they won't have nothing left mentally physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Detroit Basketball. I bet you they don't get swept! Change your pic to a jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they get swept will you get your internet service cancelled?
Click to expand...

Would you want that?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.
> 
> 2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.
> 
> 3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?
> 
> 4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.
> 
> 5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.
> 
> 6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.
> 
> 7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr and loss, their confidence is all gone now
> 
> They had to win this game after playing so well for so many quarters but now they won't have nothing left mentally physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Detroit Basketball. I bet you they don't get swept! Change your pic to a jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they get swept will you get your internet service cancelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you want that?
Click to expand...



Yes I will sleep sooooooo much better at night


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet after this loss they get swept because they will be mentally exhausted.    They played so well for so long and to come out on the losing end means they will not win another game in this series
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.
> 
> 2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.
> 
> 3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?
> 
> 4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.
> 
> 5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.
> 
> 6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.
> 
> 7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr and loss, their confidence is all gone now
> 
> They had to win this game after playing so well for so many quarters but now they won't have nothing left mentally physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Detroit Basketball. I bet you they don't get swept! Change your pic to a jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they get swept will you get your internet service cancelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you want that?
Click to expand...


Can I answer? Lol!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so. For one, Cleveland will relax thinking they got this and one game things won't go their way in the end. It's hard winning 4 straight.
> 
> 2. Detroit won 3 games this year against Cleveland and Cleveland 1. I know those weren't playoff games but still it's not a horrible match up.
> 
> 3. You guys thought Toronto would be in the Eastern conference finals. You still sure about that?
> 
> 4. It's just game 1 in Cleveland. They were supposed to win game 1.
> 
> 5. You may be right but it's also obvious the pistons are close. Give us Kevin Durant we beat Cleveland. Maybe even golden state if we pick up 2 good players in the off season. One guy like green on the warriors. Every team needs a guy like that.
> 
> 6. Cocky Cleveland fans need to realize they are in for a big disappointment. Don't get too cocky. Especially when lebrons leaving after they get beat.
> 
> 7 Just don't get blown out and embarrassed. I think the pistons will win 1 at home. Maybe take one in cleveland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that they had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr and loss, their confidence is all gone now
> 
> They had to win this game after playing so well for so many quarters but now they won't have nothing left mentally physically
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's not Detroit Basketball. I bet you they don't get swept! Change your pic to a jackass
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they get swept will you get your internet service cancelled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you want that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can I answer? Lol!
Click to expand...

I thought we were all brathas from otha mothas?


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> no, the WNBA is for jerks and lesbians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the WNBA are UGLY
Click to expand...

You and the other gay guy must be gay.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
Click to expand...

They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
Click to expand...



They getting swept


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
Click to expand...

I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
Click to expand...



The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
Click to expand...

Doesnt have to but yes I think it will happen again.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt have to but yes I think it will happen again.
Click to expand...



Doesn't have to?   That's the main reason why they were in the game and had a 7 pt lead in the 4th qtr


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
Click to expand...


They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
Click to expand...



Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
Click to expand...

So you love LeShon James? How many rings mo he gonna get?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you love LeShon James? How many rings mo he gonna get?
Click to expand...


I hate him and smart enough to know he won't be challenged until JUNE


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
Click to expand...


Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?

I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
Click to expand...



Indiana and Cleveland

SA and GS


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
Click to expand...

And who wins?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
Click to expand...



GS and Cle

Not sure why I am even watching the playoffs, should just wait until June


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
Click to expand...


Vegas, as always.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas, as always.
Click to expand...

Fbj seems to be sure Detroit's getting swept. They might, but since he thinks he knows what's going to happen I want him to call each series. You too. Are the raptors going to win their series?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas, as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fbj seems to be sure Detroit's getting swept. They might, but since he thinks he knows what's going to happen I want him to call each series. You too. Are the raptors going to win their series?
Click to expand...


Yes, so will Cleveland, Golden St., San Antonio, OKC, and the Clippers.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas, as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fbj seems to be sure Detroit's getting swept. They might, but since he thinks he knows what's going to happen I want him to call each series. You too. Are the raptors going to win their series?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, so will Cleveland, Golden St., San Antonio, OKC, and the Clippers.
Click to expand...

Dallas might steal one


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> 
> 
> And who wins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Vegas, as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fbj seems to be sure Detroit's getting swept. They might, but since he thinks he knows what's going to happen I want him to call each series. You too. Are the raptors going to win their series?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, so will Cleveland, Golden St., San Antonio, OKC, and the Clippers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dallas might steal one
Click to expand...


They may steal one but you wanted my picks. No way does Dallas win four of the next six games


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pistons looking like they came to play today.      I was expecting cleveland to be up by 20 after the first qtr
> 
> 
> 
> Up 7 in the 4th but lost by 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are going to lose the series but they matchup well with the Cavs. I wouldnt be surprised if this went 6 or 7.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They getting swept
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
Click to expand...

Last night wasn't close and funny that Cleveland ended up breaking a record for most 3s in a playoff game?

Cleveland can and might sweep Detroit but I still think lebron will take his foot off the gas plus the next two games are in Detroit. We will see after game three. Interesting to see how Detroit responds.

I wouldn't be upset if Cleveland upset golden state but beating up the pistons tells us nothing


----------



## basquebromance

THE STRONG SINEWY TIGERLIKE CLIPPERS ARE DOMINATING THE OLD TIRED ELEPHANTLIKE BLAZERS!


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> THE STRONG SINEWY TIGERLIKE CLIPPERS ARE DOMINATING THE OLD TIRED ELEPHANTLIKE BLAZERS!


I can't believe the rockets are going to win one even with curry out I would have picked golden state. I bet curry plays next game.

And watch golden state come back and win one


----------



## basquebromance

the clippers.

the dominant clippers.

blake griffin.

is God.

BOW AT HIS FEET NOW!


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> the clippers.
> 
> the dominant clippers.
> 
> blake griffin.
> 
> is God.
> 
> BOW AT HIS FEET NOW!


I just don't see it. Seems that teams best years are behind them. They came close but I don't see a championship in that franchises future. I don't think the clippers have ever won a championship. I know they haven't since Showtime in the 80s. I've seen 3 piston championships. Should have been 4 but I believe Chauncey billups threw the finals. He was in on it with that crooked ref donnahee or whatever his name was.


----------



## basquebromance

GET ON YOUR KNEES AND BOW.


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> the clippers.
> 
> the dominant clippers.
> 
> blake griffin.
> 
> is God.
> 
> BOW AT HIS FEET NOW!



Griffin is a chump, he will be embarrassed by the end of the playoffs.


----------



## basquebromance

Papageorgio said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> the clippers.
> 
> the dominant clippers.
> 
> blake griffin.
> 
> is God.
> 
> BOW AT HIS FEET NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is a chump, he will be embarrassed by the end of the playoffs.
Click to expand...


at the end of the finals we'll remind each other who is the chump, chump.


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> the clippers.
> 
> the dominant clippers.
> 
> blake griffin.
> 
> is God.
> 
> BOW AT HIS FEET NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griffin is a chump, he will be embarrassed by the end of the playoffs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> at the end of the finals we'll remind each other who is the chump, chump.
Click to expand...


Fuck you bitch!


----------



## basquebromance

you are blake griffin's bitch!!


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> you are blake griffin's bitch!!



Griffin can only try to whip little guys and then he gets hurts himself! The guy is a loser.

Hell, my wife would mop the kitchen floor with him, and then would have to whip his ass for not getting into the corners.


----------



## basquebromance

ha


----------



## basquebromance

there are few people who understand basketball, but everyone has an opinion

Lyin Papageorgio doesn't understand basketball


----------



## Papageorgio

basquebromance said:


> there are few people who understand basketball, but everyone has an opinion
> 
> Lyin Papageorgio doesn't understand basketball



Dumb shit basque knows less than I do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance

steph out 2 weeks! 

congratulations blake you are nba world champion!


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Asclepias

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK!


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> steph out 2 weeks!
> 
> congratulations blake you are nba world champion!


LOL!  He wont be a champion this year. No way the Clips get past OKC or SA or even the Cavs


----------



## basquebromance

we'll remind each other


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> we'll remind each other


Hopefully they wont remind us again of what happened to the Clips last year.


----------



## basquebromance

Lyin Asclepias needs to shut up.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
Click to expand...

Reggie Jackson learned a valuable lesson. Never ever hope the refs bail you out. I couldnt believe he tried to draw a foul instead of trying to tie the score.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reggie Jackson learned a valuable lesson. Never ever hope the refs bail you out. I couldnt believe he tried to draw a foul instead of trying to tie the score.
Click to expand...

I hope they got something out of this sweep. It's pretty bad to get swept but I think people were expecting it. And games 13&4 were close. That's something right?

We need to get rid of andre drummond. If you can't shoot free throws you'll never be on a winning team. What stupid team is going to pay him a lot?

I think the spurs are going to beat golden state with a gimpy curry


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And who wins?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Reggie Jackson learned a valuable lesson. Never ever hope the refs bail you out. I couldnt believe he tried to draw a foul instead of trying to tie the score.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope they got something out of this sweep. It's pretty bad to get swept but I think people were expecting it. And games 13&4 were close. That's something right?
> 
> We need to get rid of andre drummond. If you can't shoot free throws you'll never be on a winning team. What stupid team is going to pay him a lot?
> 
> I think the spurs are going to beat golden state with a gimpy curry
Click to expand...

They have a 50/50 chance of improving. SVG is a good coach but he whines too much and I'm going to give him another year before he loses the team.  This was valuable experience for the Pistons especially playing Lebron in the playoffs.  You are crazy if you let Drummond go. Dont be the fool that lets him go and he helps another team win a ring and improves his free throws.

If the Clippers dont get the Dubs then SA wont.


----------



## Asclepias

CP3 just broke his right hand.


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> CP3 just broke his right hand.



They dropping like flies...


----------



## Asclepias

Griffin out for the rest of the playoffs and Isaiah sprained his ankle.


----------



## basquebromance

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## basquebromance

congratulations world champion Charlotte Hornets.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Griffin out for the rest of the playoffs and Isaiah sprained his ankle.


Boston blew it last night


----------



## basquebromance

i can't believe linsanity is nba champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> i can't believe linsanity is nba champion!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He is not a champion so you are right in not believing it.


----------



## basquebromance

Lyin Ascelpias needs to shut the fuck up!


----------



## Papageorgio

Looks like the Blazer are now in control of the Clips, the injuries can change it all.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs blew Houston out of the water last night without Curry. Hopefully the Clips win the series with Portland to give us some time to get Curry back.


----------



## toxicmedia

Warriors rule! The team really stepped up without Curry, and there was no celebration in Houston last night!

The really sad part, is this girl I'm dating now.......I told her I was watching the Warriors game last night, and she said "what is that? some sort of geeky online game?"

She's lucky she's a cutie


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont see it. They have a squad. If they get swept its going to be all close games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Pistons made 15 three pointers today, you think that will happen again in this series????????????????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They average 9.1 three pointers a game, so yeah it's likely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Them mutherfuckers ain't hitting 15 three's no more this season
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who do you see meeting in the Eastern finals and west?
> 
> I think the heat will upset Cleveland and the spurs win it all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana and Cleveland
> 
> SA and GS
Click to expand...

Are you still not watching? Indiana might not make it out of the first round and golden state might not repeat. See mother fucker? You never know.


----------



## sealybobo

toxicmedia said:


> Warriors rule! The team really stepped up without Curry, and there was no celebration in Houston last night!
> 
> The really sad part, is this girl I'm dating now.......I told her I was watching the Warriors game last night, and she said "what is that? some sort of geeky online game?"
> 
> She's lucky she's a cutie


Warriors won't repeat. Sad for curry to get hurt now. Maybe he shouldn't have played so hard trying to break the bulls record.

Reminds me of bradys perfect season where he lost to eli in the superbowl


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Dubs blew Houston out of the water last night without Curry. Hopefully the Clips win the series with Portland to give us some time to get Curry back.


Isn't Paul and Blake out?


----------



## toxicmedia

sealybobo said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors rule! The team really stepped up without Curry, and there was no celebration in Houston last night!
> 
> The really sad part, is this girl I'm dating now.......I told her I was watching the Warriors game last night, and she said "what is that? some sort of geeky online game?"
> 
> She's lucky she's a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors won't repeat. Sad for curry to get hurt now. Maybe he shouldn't have played so hard trying to break the bulls record.
> 
> Reminds me of bradys perfect season where he lost to eli in the superbowl
Click to expand...

Well, we know it'll be San Antonio, OKC, or Golden State that will win. The Eastern Conference doesn't have teams like that.

Who do you think will go all the way


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors rule! The team really stepped up without Curry, and there was no celebration in Houston last night!
> .
> The really sad part, is this girl I'm dating now.......I told her I was watching the Warriors game last night, and she said "what is that? some sort of geeky online game?"
> 
> She's lucky she's a cutie
> 
> 
> 
> Warriors won't repeat. Sad for curry to get hurt now. Maybe he shouldn't have played so hard trying to break the bulls record.
> 
> Reminds me of bradys perfect season where he lost to eli in the superbowl
Click to expand...

What did the record have to do with Curry getting hurt? He slipped on a wet spot and banged his knee.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs blew Houston out of the water last night without Curry. Hopefully the Clips win the series with Portland to give us some time to get Curry back.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Paul and Blake out?
Click to expand...

Yes. They are both out. Blake is done for the season.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs blew Houston out of the water last night without Curry. Hopefully the Clips win the series with Portland to give us some time to get Curry back.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Paul and Blake out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They are both out. Blake is done for the season.
Click to expand...

So Toronto V Charlotte

Portland V Warriors, 

ATL v Cavs, 

OKC v SAS

I wish OKC was playing the Warriors.  I think they could beat them without Curry.  I don't think Portland can.  I wouldn't be surprised if the Warriors rested Curry game one.  If they win game one, rest him game two.  Hell, if they win game 1 and 2 maybe even rest him game 3.  Or is he already out for game 1 and 2?


----------



## basquebromance

Linsanity will sweep Steph Jesus in the finals!


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs blew Houston out of the water last night without Curry. Hopefully the Clips win the series with Portland to give us some time to get Curry back.
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't Paul and Blake out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. They are both out. Blake is done for the season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So Toronto V Charlotte
> 
> Portland V Warriors,
> 
> ATL v Cavs,
> 
> OKC v SAS
> 
> I wish OKC was playing the Warriors.  I think they could beat them without Curry.  I don't think Portland can.  I wouldn't be surprised if the Warriors rested Curry game one.  If they win game one, rest him game two.  Hell, if they win game 1 and 2 maybe even rest him game 3.  Or is he already out for game 1 and 2?
Click to expand...

Probably out for the first 2-3 games if Portland beats the Clips tonight


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> Linsanity will sweep Steph Jesus in the finals!


What version of NBA live are you playing?


----------



## basquebromance

stop talking


----------



## basquebromance

THERE'S NO CHANCE TEAM LINSANITY WILL LOSE AT HOME TO A BUNCH OF LOSERS. TEAM LINSANITY IS TOO STRONG AT HOME!


----------



## basquebromance

TONIGHT'S HEADLINE:

Heat fall at Linsanity's feet. Heat fall at Linsanity's feet. Heat fall at Linsanity's feet.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linsanity will sweep Steph Jesus in the finals!
> 
> 
> 
> What version of NBA live are you playing?
Click to expand...

He must have traded curry for him. EA sports. It's in the game


----------



## Papageorgio

Linsanity is so dominating that the Heat have taken him to seven games. Basque, when it comes to the NBA, you are an idiot!


----------



## Asclepias

Spurs are punking OKC.  Everybody but Westbrook looks like they know SA is going to win and they are just going through the motions.


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> Linsanity will sweep Steph Jesus in the finals!


Lin is getting his ass annihilated by the Heat right now.  Sorry but he wont get past the first round.


----------



## Asclepias

Dragic gave Linsanity some mental health medication.


----------



## Papageorgio

Basque proves he knows nothing about basketball. The Charlotte Hornets lose in the first round. Lol!


----------



## dani67

fuck portland 

Trail Blazers vs Warriors
NBA Conference Semi-Finals, Game 1 - Warriors lead series 1-0
Final - Sunday, May 1, 3:30 PM
Oracle Arena, Oakland




Portland
Trail Blazers
106



Golden State
Warriors
118
Box Score






1:19


----------



## basquebromance

it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.


Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.


----------



## sealybobo

dani67 said:


> fuck portland
> 
> Trail Blazers vs Warriors
> NBA Conference Semi-Finals, Game 1 - Warriors lead series 1-0
> Final - Sunday, May 1, 3:30 PM
> Oracle Arena, Oakland
> View attachment 73545
> Portland
> Trail Blazers
> 106
> View attachment 73546
> Golden State
> Warriors
> 118
> Box Score
> View attachment 73548
> View attachment 73547
> 1:19


Any team in the playoffs that can't beat a Cleveland team without lebron or the warriors without curry doesn't really belong in the playoffs


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
Click to expand...

If the warriors don't repeat they may end up like the mavericks one and done. Or the 2004 pistons. Or the Seattle seahawks who came so close to back to back but instead keep going backward.

Could be the difference between a dynasty and just a really good team.

Had the 2004 pistons repeated in 2005 that team would have been a dynasty. How many years did they make either the east finals or NBA finals? It was a lot. But only one ring to show for it. But ones better than none


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
Click to expand...

The east needs one great team that can beat the west. I don't think Cleveland is it


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck portland
> 
> Trail Blazers vs Warriors
> NBA Conference Semi-Finals, Game 1 - Warriors lead series 1-0
> Final - Sunday, May 1, 3:30 PM
> Oracle Arena, Oakland
> View attachment 73545
> Portland
> Trail Blazers
> 106
> View attachment 73546
> Golden State
> Warriors
> 118
> Box Score
> View attachment 73548
> View attachment 73547
> 1:19
> 
> 
> 
> Any team in the playoffs that can't beat a Cleveland team without lebron or the warriors without curry doesn't really belong in the playoffs
Click to expand...


Seriously? The Warriors are more than Curry, they are a team that plays well in the team game.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the warriors don't repeat they may end up like the mavericks one and done. Or the 2004 pistons. Or the Seattle seahawks who came so close to back to back but instead keep going backward.
> 
> Could be the difference between a dynasty and just a really good team.
> 
> Had the 2004 pistons repeated in 2005 that team would have been a dynasty. How many years did they make either the east finals or NBA finals? It was a lot. But only one ring to show for it. But ones better than none
Click to expand...


Look at San Antonio, how many years have they won it all or have come close. That is a dynasty.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the warriors don't repeat they may end up like the mavericks one and done. Or the 2004 pistons. Or the Seattle seahawks who came so close to back to back but instead keep going backward.
> 
> Could be the difference between a dynasty and just a really good team.
> 
> Had the 2004 pistons repeated in 2005 that team would have been a dynasty. How many years did they make either the east finals or NBA finals? It was a lot. But only one ring to show for it. But ones better than none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at San Antonio, how many years have they won it all or have come close. That is a dynasty.
Click to expand...

Throughout the Kobe and lebron eras the spurs were and are the only dynasty. Kobe maybe was a dynasty too. He was. 5 rings.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> fuck portland
> 
> Trail Blazers vs Warriors
> NBA Conference Semi-Finals, Game 1 - Warriors lead series 1-0
> Final - Sunday, May 1, 3:30 PM
> Oracle Arena, Oakland
> View attachment 73545
> Portland
> Trail Blazers
> 106
> View attachment 73546
> Golden State
> Warriors
> 118
> Box Score
> View attachment 73548
> View attachment 73547
> 1:19
> 
> 
> 
> Any team in the playoffs that can't beat a Cleveland team without lebron or the warriors without curry doesn't really belong in the playoffs
Click to expand...

Dubs are still a legit playoff team without Curry. No shame in not being able to beat them.  The Cavs on the other hand is a different story.  They seem fragile without Lebron.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The east needs one great team that can beat the west. I don't think Cleveland is it
Click to expand...

There is no team in the east that can beat the best in the west unless someone gets hurt except Cleveland. Its the only team that has Lebron.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the warriors don't repeat they may end up like the mavericks one and done. Or the 2004 pistons. Or the Seattle seahawks who came so close to back to back but instead keep going backward.
> 
> Could be the difference between a dynasty and just a really good team.
> 
> Had the 2004 pistons repeated in 2005 that team would have been a dynasty. How many years did they make either the east finals or NBA finals? It was a lot. But only one ring to show for it. But ones better than none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at San Antonio, how many years have they won it all or have come close. That is a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout the Kobe and lebron eras the spurs were and are the only dynasty. Kobe maybe was a dynasty too. He was. 5 rings.
Click to expand...

People keep saying Kobe. Shaq gave Kobe 3 of his 5 rings.


----------



## Asclepias

Spurs just got robbed.  OKC makes an offensive foul on the inbound and the refs are sitting right there and dont call it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the warriors don't repeat they may end up like the mavericks one and done. Or the 2004 pistons. Or the Seattle seahawks who came so close to back to back but instead keep going backward.
> 
> Could be the difference between a dynasty and just a really good team.
> 
> Had the 2004 pistons repeated in 2005 that team would have been a dynasty. How many years did they make either the east finals or NBA finals? It was a lot. But only one ring to show for it. But ones better than none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at San Antonio, how many years have they won it all or have come close. That is a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout the Kobe and lebron eras the spurs were and are the only dynasty. Kobe maybe was a dynasty too. He was. 5 rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People keep saying Kobe. Shaq gave Kobe 3 of his 5 rings.
Click to expand...

So what? Kobe gave la 5. 

Miami fucked up


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> it's gonna be the warriors or the thunder or the heat.
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the warriors don't repeat they may end up like the mavericks one and done. Or the 2004 pistons. Or the Seattle seahawks who came so close to back to back but instead keep going backward.
> 
> Could be the difference between a dynasty and just a really good team.
> 
> Had the 2004 pistons repeated in 2005 that team would have been a dynasty. How many years did they make either the east finals or NBA finals? It was a lot. But only one ring to show for it. But ones better than none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at San Antonio, how many years have they won it all or have come close. That is a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout the Kobe and lebron eras the spurs were and are the only dynasty. Kobe maybe was a dynasty too. He was. 5 rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People keep saying Kobe. Shaq gave Kobe 3 of his 5 rings.
Click to expand...

Did shaq give Wade a ring or did Wade give him and lebron rings?

Shaq had to go join Kobe. He should have stayed in Orlando. Lol. Actually I can't believe that team didn't win one


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be quiet. Now youve gone and assured the Spurs are going to win.
> 
> 
> 
> If the warriors don't repeat they may end up like the mavericks one and done. Or the 2004 pistons. Or the Seattle seahawks who came so close to back to back but instead keep going backward.
> 
> Could be the difference between a dynasty and just a really good team.
> 
> Had the 2004 pistons repeated in 2005 that team would have been a dynasty. How many years did they make either the east finals or NBA finals? It was a lot. But only one ring to show for it. But ones better than none
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at San Antonio, how many years have they won it all or have come close. That is a dynasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Throughout the Kobe and lebron eras the spurs were and are the only dynasty. Kobe maybe was a dynasty too. He was. 5 rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People keep saying Kobe. Shaq gave Kobe 3 of his 5 rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did shaq give Wade a ring or did Wade give him and lebron rings?
> 
> Shaq had to go join Kobe. He should have stayed in Orlando. Lol. Actually I can't believe that team didn't win one
Click to expand...

Shaq and Wade gave that ring to Miami. You forgot Shaq was still pretty dominant in Miami. He went downhill quickly after that due to injuries. Wade didnt give Lebron a ring. They lost that first year when Lebron was trying to fit in with Wade. We know this because they didnt win back to back until Lebron became the undisputed leader of the Heat which even Wade admitted to.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs impressed me last night. I have seen them do this before but to do it with Steph in street clothes was more impressive.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Dubs impressed me last night. I have seen them do this before but to do it with Steph in street clothes was more impressive.


Well Atlanta sucks. Cleveland's gonna sweep them too. Maybe Cleveland can pull it off? Nah! The east is JV.

I'll actually be rooting for Cleveland this year. Not betting on them but hoping. 

Although it will be funny to see another championship ellude him. He's getting used to losing.

Who will end up with more rings lebron or Tom Brady? If you had to guess based on his age how many rings will lebron finish with? I'm going to say 2 more


----------



## basquebromance

that loser lebron will never win another playoff game.


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> that loser lebron will never win another playoff game.


Fuck. Why dont you be quiet? Now the Cavs are going on an undefeated run and win the championship!


----------



## basquebromance

GO CRAZY FOR ME WESTBROOK!


----------



## basquebromance

WHAT A DUNK IT!


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> that loser lebron will never win another playoff game.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck. Why dont you be quiet? Now the Cavs are going on an undefeated run and win the championship!
Click to expand...

If the dubs come back and win game 3 I'll shit.


----------



## Papageorgio

The Blazers are learning. They are still a long shot to win this series but what Portland has done this year has been historic.
On brink vs. the Warriors, Blazers' rebuild still nothing short of amazing


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> The Blazers are learning. They are still a long shot to win this series but what Portland has done this year has been historic.
> On brink vs. the Warriors, Blazers' rebuild still nothing short of amazing


Did you see that young kid light it up? He wasnt even an all-star this year? This is what I love about the playoff. It's where NBA players become legends. Or make a name for themselves.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lillard? He was the 5th leading scorer this year.


----------



## basquebromance

the loser blazers are NOTHING without...............

MEYERS. LEONARD.


----------



## fbj

Kevin Love knows he has to play better than everyone else because if the Cavs fail he will be blamed because he is white

lol


----------



## fbj

That Hawks coach should be fired too.    Is he that fucking retarded that he will not tell his players to stay home on love?


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> The Blazers are learning. They are still a long shot to win this series but what Portland has done this year has been historic.
> On brink vs. the Warriors, Blazers' rebuild still nothing short of amazing




If Curry doesn't play Game 4 and the Blazers win, they can definitely win this series


----------



## basquebromance

i blame lebron.


----------



## basquebromance

Overated Damian will not win anything


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> i blame lebron.



Tyron Lue, Lebron and all the other black players would blame Love


----------



## basquebromance

ahahahahahahahahahahaha what a loser!

Loser Lebron missed 3 straight layups in one play!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> ahahahahahahahahahahaha what a loser!
> 
> Loser Lebron missed 3 straight layups in one play!



Watch the Cavs still win


----------



## basquebromance

Kevin Love has attempted more 3 pointers in a single game in the last two games than he has in his entire career.


----------



## basquebromance

lucky shot.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Kevin Love has attempted more 3 pointers in a single game in the last two games than he has in his entire career.




Really??


----------



## dani67

WIN


----------



## dani67

Cleveland
Cavaliers

100 - 99
Final
Atlanta
Hawks


----------



## basquebromance

yeah he's attempted 12 threes in each of the last 2 games....he's only attempted 12 threes 1 time previously in his career.


----------



## dani67

\\\\\


----------



## basquebromance

only a bunch of losers brag about beatin a bunch of losers.


----------



## dani67

basquebromance said:


> yeah he's attempted 12 threes in each of the last 2 games....he's only attempted 12 threes 1 time previously in his career.


BUT HE WAS VERY BAD IN LAST QUARTER after seven 3....


----------



## fbj

Keep in mind GS has players who can shoot and go to the basket like the Cavs

Hawks have no shooters, and 2 of them look like they date men

Teague and Horford


----------



## fbj

All I can do now is root for Lebron or Kyrie to get injured  lol


----------



## basquebromance

Teague and Horford are the only good Hawks players.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Teague and Horford are the only good Hawks players.




Then why was teague benched in the 4th?


----------



## basquebromance

Liberal nutcase LBJ needs to shut up.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> yeah he's attempted 12 threes in each of the last 2 games....he's only attempted 12 threes 1 time previously in his career.




Still not understanding what you are saying.   He attempted 24 3's the last two games

And only attempted 12 3's total as a timberwolve and cavs?


Explain what the hell you are talking about


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Liberal nutcase LBJ needs to shut up.




In the words of George Jefferson................ANSWER MY QUESTION!!!!!!


----------



## basquebromance

he has never attempted 12 threes in one single game before except once.

IN 1 SINGLE GAME. IN 1 SINGLE GAME. IN 1 SINGLE GAME.


----------



## fbj

Just saw Milsap bring his daughter to the post game conference

After getting swept?   Is he retarded?


----------



## basquebromance

Wonderful Donald needs to deport ALL DAUGHTERS.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> Wonderful Donald needs to deport ALL DAUGHTERS.




Only a retarded mutherfucker brings a kid to the podium after getting swept


----------



## basquebromance

the Hawks are all a bunch of retards. they belong in the RNBA.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> the Hawks are all a bunch of retards. they belong in the RNBA.




Kill Yourself


----------



## basquebromance

if Wonderful Donald aint president, I will.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> i blame lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyron Lue, Lebron and all the other black players would blame Love
Click to expand...

I would too. Dude sucks as a great white hope. Never got his team into the playoffs until Lebron helped him.


----------



## Asclepias

Wade is incredible.  I think Cory Joseph just took Kyle Lowerys starting PG spot.


----------



## fbj

Just saw the weirdest thing in a NBA game

Livingston was ejected out of the game and leaves quietly  lol

Atleast get in the ref face and curse him out some more.      Only faggots leave quietly


----------



## basquebromance

he did it on purpose so that mvp steph plays the whole game!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> he did it on purpose so that mvp steph plays the whole game!




No he got hit in the head and was frustrated


----------



## fbj

Then again u maybe right because of the way he left so relax


----------



## Asclepias

I now consider Curry to be the best player on the planet


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> I now consider Curry to be the best player on the planet




Only if he can beat the Cavs again


----------



## basquebromance

that's not gonna happen because "the cavs" will never make it to the finals again.


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> that's not gonna happen because "the cavs" will never make it to the finals again.




Miami is a shit team and the raptors are too so why wouldn't they make it to the Finals


----------



## basquebromance

Dipshit LBJ needs to lay off Dragic or else.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now consider Curry to be the best player on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he can beat the Cavs again
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now consider Curry to be the best player on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he can beat the Cavs again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...



If his team can't beat the Cavs then he is not the best on the planet


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now consider Curry to be the best player on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he can beat the Cavs again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If his team can't beat the Cavs then he is not the best on the planet
Click to expand...

Too late. I already proclaimed he is.


----------



## PK1

That GS-Portland game last night was fun to watch! Both teams have great players, of course, and the competition was thrilling.
Portland is a young team and should do even better next year.
The Dubs would have won in regulation if Curry was not shaking off rust (0 for 9 to start), a 10+ point difference! In OT, he showed why he's the undisputed MVP.

With a healthy GS team, no one can stop them, but SA & the Cavs will make them work for their 2nd Championship, just like Portland.
.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I now consider Curry to be the best player on the planet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only if he can beat the Cavs again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If his team can't beat the Cavs then he is not the best on the planet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Too late. I already proclaimed he is.
Click to expand...



If he beats lebron again in the Finals I will put a tattoo of him of my chest  lol


----------



## fbj

PK1 said:


> That GS-Portland game last night was fun to watch! Both teams have great players, of course, and the competition was thrilling.
> Portland is a young team and should do even better next year.
> The Dubs would have won in regulation if Curry was not shaking off rust (0 for 9 to start), a 10+ point difference! In OT, he showed why he's the undisputed MVP.
> 
> With a healthy GS team, no one can stop them, but SA & the Cavs will make them work for their 2nd Championship, just like Portland.
> .




Spurs losing tonight because their coach is a alcoholic


----------



## Asclepias

Can we be honest and just say Westbrook is better than KD?


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> Can we be honest and just say Westbrook is better than KD?




Not sure but I know POP is a fucking Fraud


----------



## PK1

fbj said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That GS-Portland game last night was fun to watch! Both teams have great players, of course, and the competition was thrilling.
> Portland is a young team and should do even better next year.
> The Dubs would have won in regulation if Curry was not shaking off rust (0 for 9 to start), a 10+ point difference! In OT, he showed why he's the undisputed MVP.
> 
> With a healthy GS team, no one can stop them, but SA & the Cavs will make them work for their 2nd Championship, just like Portland.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs losing tonight because their coach is a alcoholic
Click to expand...

---
Pop an alcoholic?
As long as his team wins, who cares.
My hat's off, though; you called it tonight. Lucky.


However, the Spurs will win the next two and play the Warriors -- the series everyone has been waiting for ... they got to!
.


----------



## PK1

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we be honest and just say Westbrook is better than KD?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but I know POP is a fucking Fraud
Click to expand...

---
How come you're down on Pop?
He's considered one of the greatest basketball head coaches of all time. Won 3 NBA Coach of the Year awards.
.


----------



## basquebromance

WESTBROOK BROKE PATTY MILLS!

Pop is funny. i like funny folks.


----------



## fbj

PK1 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That GS-Portland game last night was fun to watch! Both teams have great players, of course, and the competition was thrilling.
> Portland is a young team and should do even better next year.
> The Dubs would have won in regulation if Curry was not shaking off rust (0 for 9 to start), a 10+ point difference! In OT, he showed why he's the undisputed MVP.
> 
> With a healthy GS team, no one can stop them, but SA & the Cavs will make them work for their 2nd Championship, just like Portland.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs losing tonight because their coach is a alcoholic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Pop an alcoholic?
> As long as his team wins, who cares.
> My hat's off, though; you called it tonight. Lucky.
> 
> 
> However, the Spurs will win the next two and play the Warriors -- the series everyone has been waiting for ... they got to!
> .
Click to expand...



If that doesn't happen I want you to cancel your internet service


----------



## fbj

PK1 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we be honest and just say Westbrook is better than KD?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but I know POP is a fucking Fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> How come you're down on Pop?
> He's considered one of the greatest basketball head coaches of all time. Won 3 NBA Coach of the Year awards.
> .
Click to expand...


Too many first round exits for me


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we be honest and just say Westbrook is better than KD?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but I know POP is a fucking Fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> How come you're down on Pop?
> He's considered one of the greatest basketball head coaches of all time. Won 3 NBA Coach of the Year awards.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many first round exits for me
Click to expand...

Have you seen his track record? I think the Spurs under his guidance are the most successful team in the NBA when you look at being a contender every year.


----------



## JakeStarkey

No one cares.

It's baseball season.


----------



## Asclepias

Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Asclepias said:


> Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.


It's baseball season, and the few goofs like you need to be reminded that NBA is minor league in comparison.


----------



## Asclepias

JakeStarkey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It's baseball season, and the few goofs like you need to be reminded that NBA is minor league in comparison.
Click to expand...

Baseball is for fat old people before they lose their athleticism and take up golf.


----------



## JakeStarkey

And Jake slam dunks over three foot tall Asclepias.


----------



## Asclepias

and then Jake woke up from his peaceful nap.


----------



## basquebromance

baseball is for jerks and lesbians.


----------



## fbj

JakeStarkey said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It's baseball season, and the few goofs like you need to be reminded that NBA is minor league in comparison.
Click to expand...



I wish I can shove my dick in your mouth for talking too stupid


----------



## JakeStarkey

fbj said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It's baseball season, and the few goofs like you need to be reminded that NBA is minor league in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I can shove my dick in your mouth for talking too stupid
Click to expand...

I bet you do, my little queer, but since I don't, you will have to settle for your boyfriend.


----------



## fbj

JakeStarkey said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It's baseball season, and the few goofs like you need to be reminded that NBA is minor league in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I can shove my dick in your mouth for talking too stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you do, my little queer, but since I don't, you will have to settle for your boyfriend.
Click to expand...



You sleep with trannys, I can tell.


----------



## JakeStarkey

fbj said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It's baseball season, and the few goofs like you need to be reminded that NBA is minor league in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I can shove my dick in your mouth for talking too stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you do, my little queer, but since I don't, you will have to settle for your boyfriend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sleep with trannys, I can tell.
Click to expand...

Says tranny boy.  fbj, son you just can't take it with accuracy to the hoop or the butt.


----------



## basquebromance

*eats popcorn*


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone hates baseball. Besides you are saying you dont care but posting on a NBA thread.
> 
> 
> 
> It's baseball season, and the few goofs like you need to be reminded that NBA is minor league in comparison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I can shove my dick in your mouth for talking too stupid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet you do, my little queer, but since I don't, you will have to settle for your boyfriend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You sleep with trannys, I can tell.
Click to expand...

You both are transvestites.


----------



## fbj

I expect Toronto to win tonight


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> I expect Toronto to win tonight


Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.


----------



## basquebromance

dragic will win. MVP.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
Click to expand...


They looking good so far


----------



## JakeStarkey

heh heh  he said 'choke'  heh heh  fjo will get excited

Watch baseball.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They looking good so far
Click to expand...

I forgot Whiteside is out.  Miami is done.


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They looking good so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot Whiteside is out.  Miami is done.
Click to expand...



There is a reason why the line is sitting at -9 at the moment


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we be honest and just say Westbrook is better than KD?
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure but I know POP is a fucking Fraud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> How come you're down on Pop?
> He's considered one of the greatest basketball head coaches of all time. Won 3 NBA Coach of the Year awards.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too many first round exits for me
Click to expand...


And all those championships.


----------



## Papageorgio

JakeStarkey said:


> heh heh  he said 'choke'  heh heh  fjo will get excited
> 
> Watch baseball.



My Cubs and Mariners are both winning, yet I won't get excited about baseball until June or July, maybe.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They looking good so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot Whiteside is out.  Miami is done.
Click to expand...



Whiteside can't create his own shot or grab offensive rebounds so he is USELESS


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They looking good so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot Whiteside is out.  Miami is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whiteside can't create his own shot or grab offensive rebounds so he is USELESS
Click to expand...

I guess you would be gm that would get fired for not trying to get him in the off season.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They looking good so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot Whiteside is out.  Miami is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whiteside can't create his own shot or grab offensive rebounds so he is USELESS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I guess you would be gm that would get fired for not trying to get him in the off season.
Click to expand...



He is too goofy for me

Can't create his own shot

Looks confused on defense

Can't grab offensive rebound


He needs to go to a team where he is not expected to do much like

OKC
GSW
Cleveland


----------



## alpine

since we are done with the bs game, lets get the real deal game started, shall we...

One man army Curry is on the floor....


----------



## basquebromance

whiteside used to play with a loser lebanese team last season. that's how bad he is!


----------



## basquebromance

CURRY will BURRY the blazers!


----------



## fbj

basquebromance said:


> whiteside used to play with a loser lebanese team last season. that's how bad he is!




I;m better than Whiteside


----------



## fbj

The only weak link on the Warriors is BOGUT


----------



## alpine

basquebromance said:


> CURRY will BURRY the blazers!



With NO MERCY...


----------



## alpine

fbj said:


> The only weak link on the Warriors is BOGUT



He is slow... sloth slow...


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They looking good so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot Whiteside is out.  Miami is done.
Click to expand...

What's happening with the spurs?


----------



## alpine

Everybody enjoying the Curry show?


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> Everybody enjoying the Curry show?


Im now rooting for Cleveland. Golen state repeat would be boring


----------



## alpine

sealybobo said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody enjoying the Curry show?
> 
> 
> 
> Im now rooting for Cleveland. Golen state repeat would be boring
Click to expand...



rootin for the "best player in the universe" ha


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody enjoying the Curry show?
> 
> 
> 
> Im now rooting for Cleveland. Golen state repeat would be boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> rootin for the "best player in the universe" ha
Click to expand...

Who's that? Lebron or curry?


----------



## alpine

sealybobo said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody enjoying the Curry show?
> 
> 
> 
> Im now rooting for Cleveland. Golen state repeat would be boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> rootin for the "best player in the universe" ha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's that? Lebron or curry?
Click to expand...



It was Lebron who said that he was the "best player in the world"...

I dont think Curry feels the need to make that remark


----------



## basquebromance

Splash Steph about to equal Loser LeBron in championships & it's only gonna take him 2 tries mwahahahahahha


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I expect Toronto to win tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen. Kyle and Demar are going to choke big time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They looking good so far
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot Whiteside is out.  Miami is done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's happening with the spurs?
Click to expand...

Too slow and OKC isnt shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody enjoying the Curry show?
> 
> 
> 
> Im now rooting for Cleveland. Golen state repeat would be boring
Click to expand...

As much as I would love to have Lebron shut the haters up I cant root against Curry.


----------



## Asclepias

alpine said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody enjoying the Curry show?
> 
> 
> 
> Im now rooting for Cleveland. Golen state repeat would be boring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> rootin for the "best player in the universe" ha
Click to expand...

Yeah after game 4 Steph took over as the best player.  Maybe he wont have as long a time at the top like some of the other greats but his time is much more spectacular.


----------



## Papageorgio

If both Cleveland and Golden State are healthy, it should be a great finals, if they both make it. Right now I'd say Cleveland is playing better but a lot can and will change before the finals.


----------



## PK1

Papageorgio said:


> If both Cleveland and Golden State are healthy, it should be a great finals, if they both make it. Right now I'd say Cleveland is playing better but a lot can and will change before the finals.


---
Another Cavs-Dubs final would demonstrate what the series should have been like last year, without major injuries. GS may not get their 2nd championship, if LJ gets support like Curry has.
.


----------



## PK1

fbj said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That GS-Portland game last night was fun to watch! Both teams have great players, of course, and the competition was thrilling.
> Portland is a young team and should do even better next year.
> The Dubs would have won in regulation if Curry was not shaking off rust (0 for 9 to start), a 10+ point difference! In OT, he showed why he's the undisputed MVP.
> 
> With a healthy GS team, no one can stop them, but SA & the Cavs will make them work for their 2nd Championship, just like Portland.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spurs losing tonight because their coach is a alcoholic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Pop an alcoholic?
> As long as his team wins, who cares.
> My hat's off, though; you called it tonight. Lucky.
> 
> However, the Spurs will win the next two and play the Warriors -- the series everyone has been waiting for ... they got to!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that doesn't happen I want you to cancel your internet service
Click to expand...

---
Ouch, you lucked out again.
It must be depressing for the Spurs, who had the winningest season in franchise history after going 67-15. 
Worse for Dubs if they also lose to the Thunder!

Ok, seer, who will win the GS-OKC series? 
.


----------



## basquebromance

OKC!


----------



## Papageorgio

Miami has a chance to do what no other team has done. Comeback from a 2-3 series twice in the playoffs and win 4-3. Let's see if they can get it done in Toronto.


----------



## fbj

No NBA games today

No night games tomorrow


DAMM


----------



## Asclepias

OK will Toronto play not to lose or play to win?


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> OK will Toronto play not to lose or play to win?




Toronto is the worst 2 seed ever and will get swept by cleveland


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK will Toronto play not to lose or play to win?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toronto is the worst 2 seed ever and will get swept by cleveland
Click to expand...

They are disemboweling Miami right now.


----------



## PK1

On to the Conference finals.
Cleveland looks like a lock to advance.
On the other hand/conference, the GS-OKC series should be exciting.
I hope new injuries don't take the best players away ...
GS in 7 ... maybe


----------



## Asclepias

OKC is going down.


----------



## alpine

that was a travel...

okc bigs got the game

terrible % on 3s by gsw


----------



## Papageorgio

Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.


----------



## Asclepias

A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.


----------



## PK1

Asclepias said:


> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.


---
Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
I change my prediction.
OKC in 7, if not 6.
.


----------



## Asclepias

PK1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
Click to expand...



As it is Dubs gave that game away. Look for a blowout by the Dubs in at least 2 of the next 4 games.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.




Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2


----------



## fbj

PK1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
Click to expand...



They lost because retarded Steve Kerr left curry on the bench too long when the score was.88-88


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2
Click to expand...


The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.


----------



## Papageorgio

PK1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
Click to expand...


I still think GS takes the series 4-2.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.
Click to expand...



Let's have a death bet

Okc win I kill myself 
GSW win you kill yourself


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a death bet
> 
> Okc win I kill myself
> GSW win you kill yourself
Click to expand...


Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a death bet
> 
> Okc win I kill myself
> GSW win you kill yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.
Click to expand...



How bout you kill yourself before Game 2?


----------



## Leweman

Papageorgio said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a death bet
> 
> Okc win I kill myself
> GSW win you kill yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.
Click to expand...


No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.


----------



## fbj

Leweman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't see Golden St. losing game one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a death bet
> 
> Okc win I kill myself
> GSW win you kill yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.
Click to expand...



Yeah cleveland looks unstoppable


----------



## Leweman

fbj said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr is retarded that's why and They may lose game 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a death bet
> 
> Okc win I kill myself
> GSW win you kill yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cleveland looks unstoppable
Click to expand...


Maybe not unstoppable but definitely the best team.


----------



## fbj

Leweman said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The coach of the defending NBA champs is retarded. Yeah, run with that retard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a death bet
> 
> Okc win I kill myself
> GSW win you kill yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cleveland looks unstoppable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not unstoppable but definitely the best team.
Click to expand...



They have more 3 point shooters than GS

James
Love
Irving
Dellydova
Frye
Jr Smith
Jefferson
Shumpert


----------



## Leweman

fbj said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's have a death bet
> 
> Okc win I kill myself
> GSW win you kill yourself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cleveland looks unstoppable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not unstoppable but definitely the best team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have more 3 point shooters than GS
> 
> James
> Love
> Irving
> Dellydova
> Frye
> Jr Smith
> Jefferson
> Shumpert
Click to expand...


Some of those guys shoot threes but I wouldn't consider them three point shooters.


----------



## fbj

Leweman said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better deal, if OKC wins you kill yourself, if GSW wins, you kill yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cleveland looks unstoppable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not unstoppable but definitely the best team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have more 3 point shooters than GS
> 
> James
> Love
> Irving
> Dellydova
> Frye
> Jr Smith
> Jefferson
> Shumpert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of those guys shoot threes but I wouldn't consider them three point shooters.
Click to expand...



Love, Irving, Dellydova, and Smith can all hit the open 3


----------



## Leweman

fbj said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cleveland looks unstoppable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not unstoppable but definitely the best team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have more 3 point shooters than GS
> 
> James
> Love
> Irving
> Dellydova
> Frye
> Jr Smith
> Jefferson
> Shumpert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of those guys shoot threes but I wouldn't consider them three point shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Irving, Dellydova, and Smith can all hit the open 3
Click to expand...




fbj said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  They are both playing for second anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah cleveland looks unstoppable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe not unstoppable but definitely the best team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They have more 3 point shooters than GS
> 
> James
> Love
> Irving
> Dellydova
> Frye
> Jr Smith
> Jefferson
> Shumpert
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of those guys shoot threes but I wouldn't consider them three point shooters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Love, Irving, Dellydova, and Smith can all hit the open 3
Click to expand...


Id put Jefferson over Delly for being able to hit the three.  Jones too.  Delly gets them when he can.


----------



## PK1

fbj said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They lost because retarded Steve Kerr left curry on the bench too long when the score was.88-88
Click to expand...

---
I heard that Curry is playing w/ sore knee, which may explain Kerr's behavior.
You must be a Mavs fan; explains your hatred of both Pop & Kerr.
.


----------



## PK1

Papageorgio said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still think GS takes the series 4-2.
Click to expand...

---
Can't see that now. Even if Dubs win tonight, Thunder should win 2 more. OKC is peaking at the right time.
.


----------



## Papageorgio

PK1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still think GS takes the series 4-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Can't see that now. Even if Dubs win tonight, Thunder should win 2 more. OKC is peaking at the right time.
> .
Click to expand...


We will see, Cleveland is looking really tough. I like this time of year, no real dog in the fight, just want good basketball.


----------



## basquebromance

WESTBROOK GOT IN CURRY'S HEAD WHEN HE SAID: "HE'S A SHOOTER. HE AIN'T NOTHIN I AIN'T SEEN BEFO' " THATS WHY STEPH'S PLAYIN SHITTY!


----------



## alpine

saying this to a 2 time mvp


----------



## basquebromance

THIS. IS. WAR.

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Papageorgio

Warriors looking strong, it doesn't look like Westbrook is in Curry's head. 

Again only one game.


----------



## PK1

Papageorgio said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still think GS takes the series 4-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Can't see that now. Even if Dubs win tonight, Thunder should win 2 more. OKC is peaking at the right time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see, Cleveland is looking really tough. I like this time of year, no real dog in the fight, just want good basketball.
Click to expand...

---
Dubs were impressive tonight. If they can keep it up, stay motivated & healthy, they will prevail over all opponents. Amazing how dominant they can be if need to be!
.


----------



## dani67

CLEVELAND 9  0


----------



## dani67




----------



## sealybobo

PK1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still think GS takes the series 4-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Can't see that now. Even if Dubs win tonight, Thunder should win 2 more. OKC is peaking at the right time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see, Cleveland is looking really tough. I like this time of year, no real dog in the fight, just want good basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Dubs were impressive tonight. If they can keep it up, stay motivated & healthy, they will prevail over all opponents. Amazing how dominant they can be if need to be!
> .
Click to expand...

Hard to say Cleveland looks more dominant than any other team when their opponents were Detroit Atlanta and Toronto. Bfd. Let's see how they do against the west.

But they said that about the pistons and 3 times we won the championship


----------



## Papageorgio

PK1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I still think GS takes the series 4-2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Can't see that now. Even if Dubs win tonight, Thunder should win 2 more. OKC is peaking at the right time.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We will see, Cleveland is looking really tough. I like this time of year, no real dog in the fight, just want good basketball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> Dubs were impressive tonight. If they can keep it up, stay motivated & healthy, they will prevail over all opponents. Amazing how dominant they can be if need to be!
> .
Click to expand...


Tough to say, Cleveland is playing the best ball right now, GS has been inconsistent, of course I said this last year.


----------



## Asclepias

Like i said earlier. Look for another blow out in OKC or in the 5th game by the Dubs.


----------



## PK1

Asclepias said:


> Like i said earlier. Look for another blow out in OKC or in the 5th game by the Dubs.


---
I can see another blowout in the 5th game ... if Dubs lose both OKC games & have their back against wall.
However, odds are they will split the next 2 games.
Since GS does not lose twice in row, they should win one in OKC.
.


----------



## basquebromance

"GS" will lose 3 in a row.


----------



## Paulie

Kyrie is so fucking money. That is all


----------



## Treeshepherd

I'll try watching the game 2nite. Maybe Toronto has a chance at home. Haven't watched Cleveland play yet this post-season.
I hope the Raptors tire them out at least.


----------



## Asclepias

Toronto came to play. Cavs came to goof off and lost.


----------



## Paulie

Asclepias said:


> Toronto came to play. Cavs came to goof off and lost.


That's profound. You missed your calling as a sports journalist


----------



## basquebromance

ITS A SPECTACULAR DOUBLE BLOWOUT FOR OKC AND THE RAPS! 

didnt i tell ya it was gonna be okc v raps in the finals!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.


Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.

I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
Click to expand...

Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.
Click to expand...

Are we playing 95 rules and style of play or 2016?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
Click to expand...


Memphis led GS 2-1 last year. One game does not a series make. 

Durant is a good player. I'll take the NBA champions until they lose. After the first game everyone said OKC, after game 2, everyone saw a dominant GS team and said they would win, today we are now back to OKC winning it.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.
Click to expand...

The way they are playing now? Absolutely. There is no one on that Bulls team that can stop Westbrook.


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


> ITS A SPECTACULAR DOUBLE BLOWOUT FOR OKC AND THE RAPS!
> 
> didnt i tell ya it was gonna be okc v raps in the finals!


You told us a lot of things none of which have been correct.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way they are playing now? Absolutely. There is no one on that Bulls team that can stop Westbrook.
Click to expand...

So now not only could the 2016 DUBS beat the greatest team ever assembled, but now the 3 seed in the West could beat the Bulls?  OMG get real.  

I had no idea basketball has evolved so much that Larry Bird, MJ and Magic Johnson would be scrubs in today's NBA.  This is ridiculous you know that right?  

I suppose Westbrook is now on the 50 all time greatest NBA players list too, huh?  

Come on!  You are embarrassing yourself with this shit.  Just admit the 2016 Dubs wouldn't have a chance against the 95 bulls.  Its a different era.  Today the players are soft and don't play defense.  Notice the score last night?  105 to 133.  The Dubs play no defense.  Don't credit Westbrook, blame the slackers who were NOT guarding him.  Was last night an All Star Game?  That's not playoff basketball.





Lets see Golden State win 2 and remember MJ won 3 in a row, TWICE!


----------



## basquebromance

Crooked SealyBobo doesn't know that the Bulls are the most overated team in sports history.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Dubs are in serious trouble. Cleveland, not so much.

I hadn't really watched OKC during the regular season. That's a great team. They have all the pieces. Roberson is a defensive specialist. Waiters is instant offense. Adams is really solid. Donovan is a good coach. They have it all.

Even if the Dubs win tonight, I'd still be worried.


----------



## basquebromance

KEYS TO THE GAME FOR OKC:

DOMINATE
BOX OUT FOLK
HUSTLE
OUTWORK YOUR FOE


----------



## Papageorgio

Treeshepherd said:


> Dubs are in serious trouble. Cleveland, not so much.
> 
> I hadn't really watched OKC during the regular season. That's a great team. They have all the pieces. Roberson is a defensive specialist. Waiters is instant offense. Adams is really solid. Donovan is a good coach. They have it all.
> 
> Even if the Dubs win tonight, I'd still be worried.



If the Warriors win tonight, the series is tied and Golden St. has retained home court advantage. It's best of 7, the Warriors trailed Memphis and Cleveland 2-1 last year and still won the title.

Cleveland finished a game ahead of Toronto and lost the season series. 

I still think the Cavs and the Warriors win their series.


----------



## Asclepias

Billy Donovan coaching his ass off.


----------



## basquebromance

dont worry Rs, the Cs arent gon make it to the finals!

GOP's latest headache: LeBron James


----------



## basquebromance

westbrook dominatin his ass off


----------



## basquebromance

*The Warriors are -71 in the last 6Q with Draymond Green on the court.*


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Memphis led GS 2-1 last year. One game does not a series make.
> 
> Durant is a good player. I'll take the NBA champions until they lose. After the first game everyone said OKC, after game 2, everyone saw a dominant GS team and said they would win, today we are now back to OKC winning it.
Click to expand...

I hope Durant wins a championship. I wanted him to beat lebron when he had harden but they couldn't get past the spurs. The next year they didn't do it and last year they didn't even make the playoffs so I sort of forgot about them. I think everyone did. No one saw this coming. But I said years ago Durant was going to win multiple rings. I never dreamed golden state would do it before.

This is the matchup I've been waiting for. Durant vs lebron. I think Durant wins


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Memphis led GS 2-1 last year. One game does not a series make.
> 
> Durant is a good player. I'll take the NBA champions until they lose. After the first game everyone said OKC, after game 2, everyone saw a dominant GS team and said they would win, today we are now back to OKC winning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Durant wins a championship. I wanted him to beat lebron when he had harden but they couldn't get past the spurs. The next year they didn't do it and last year they didn't even make the playoffs so I sort of forgot about them. I think everyone did. No one saw this coming. But I said years ago Durant was going to win multiple rings. I never dreamed golden state would do it before.
> 
> This is the matchup I've been waiting for. Durant vs lebron. I think Durant wins
Click to expand...


The way OKC is playing i think they could beat the Cavs in a 7 game series. OKC made the right move getting Billy Donovan.


----------



## Asclepias

I might have spoken to soon. OKC is taking their foot off the pedal.


----------



## Asclepias

Lets see if Curry gets cooking.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> I might have spoken to soon. OKC is taking their foot off the pedal.


It is very hard to repeat. Only really great teams do it. I told you golden state couldn't beat the 95 bulls. You got to admit you were wrong. Unless golden state comes back???


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Lets see if Curry gets cooking.


Keep me posted


----------



## basquebromance

rip


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> A little adversity always wakes this team up. They may sweep the next 4 games to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Sweep next 4 games? Unlikely, esp in OK city.
> The Dubs played 2nd half like they were out of steam. Bored or tired?
> I change my prediction.
> OKC in 7, if not 6.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They lost because retarded Steve Kerr left curry on the bench too long when the score was.88-88
Click to expand...

Is that why they lost tonight? Or maybe this year is going to be like when Brady had a perfect season but lost to eli Manning and the NY giants in the Superbowl.

Do you think okc will beat Cleveland? I do.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
Click to expand...

Okc scored 118 on your dubs.

Still think the dubs beat the bulls? No fucking way


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Memphis led GS 2-1 last year. One game does not a series make.
> 
> Durant is a good player. I'll take the NBA champions until they lose. After the first game everyone said OKC, after game 2, everyone saw a dominant GS team and said they would win, today we are now back to OKC winning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Durant wins a championship. I wanted him to beat lebron when he had harden but they couldn't get past the spurs. The next year they didn't do it and last year they didn't even make the playoffs so I sort of forgot about them. I think everyone did. No one saw this coming. But I said years ago Durant was going to win multiple rings. I never dreamed golden state would do it before.
> 
> This is the matchup I've been waiting for. Durant vs lebron. I think Durant wins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way OKC is playing i think they could beat the Cavs in a 7 game series. OKC made the right move getting Billy Donovan.
Click to expand...

I forgot okc made the finals a few years ago and lost to lebron and the heat. So this will be the 2nd time okc makes the finals. Pisses me off curry got a ring before Durant.

I'm glad Durant is relevant again. He's the second best player in the nba


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Memphis led GS 2-1 last year. One game does not a series make.
> 
> Durant is a good player. I'll take the NBA champions until they lose. After the first game everyone said OKC, after game 2, everyone saw a dominant GS team and said they would win, today we are now back to OKC winning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Durant wins a championship. I wanted him to beat lebron when he had harden but they couldn't get past the spurs. The next year they didn't do it and last year they didn't even make the playoffs so I sort of forgot about them. I think everyone did. No one saw this coming. But I said years ago Durant was going to win multiple rings. I never dreamed golden state would do it before.
> 
> This is the matchup I've been waiting for. Durant vs lebron. I think Durant wins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way OKC is playing i think they could beat the Cavs in a 7 game series. OKC made the right move getting Billy Donovan.
Click to expand...

Golden State only won last year because every team they played in the playoffs had lots of injuries.

the Old Guy network, all the way back to Oscar Robertson, who revels in dissing the contemporary game in comparison to the classic one, and especially from loyal defenders of the Michael Jordan generation.

Curry — fabulous shotmaker that he is — has also been the beneficiary of a sport gone soft. With all due respect, they say, he couldn’t do what he has done in the era of hand-checking.

Earlier this season, Isiah Thomas said, “Right now, perimeter defense in the N.B.A. is kind of the worst I’ve ever seen, an absolute joke.” More recently, Gary Payton wondered how it was possible that Curry could be a unanimous M.V.P. when Jordan never was.

Charles Barkley, Jordan’s inept golfing partner, weighed in by saying: “People think us old guys hate when we talk about it. It has nothing to do with the Warriors’ greatness, LeBron’s greatness, but I’ve never seen the N.B.A. as bad as it is, and I’ve been saying it the last three or four years.”

Of course, that becomes an indirect indictment of the Warriors’ 73 victories, a commentary on the quality of their competition,

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/s...-oklahoma-city-thunder-nba-playoffs.html?_r=0


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way they are playing now? Absolutely. There is no one on that Bulls team that can stop Westbrook.
Click to expand...

You guys seem stunned I've been waiting for your expertice because clearly none of us know shit. 

Did you win your NCAA bracket this year? Me neither.

Seriously why so quiet about this upset?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Memphis led GS 2-1 last year. One game does not a series make.
> 
> Durant is a good player. I'll take the NBA champions until they lose. After the first game everyone said OKC, after game 2, everyone saw a dominant GS team and said they would win, today we are now back to OKC winning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Durant wins a championship. I wanted him to beat lebron when he had harden but they couldn't get past the spurs. The next year they didn't do it and last year they didn't even make the playoffs so I sort of forgot about them. I think everyone did. No one saw this coming. But I said years ago Durant was going to win multiple rings. I never dreamed golden state would do it before.
> 
> This is the matchup I've been waiting for. Durant vs lebron. I think Durant wins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way OKC is playing i think they could beat the Cavs in a 7 game series. OKC made the right move getting Billy Donovan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden State only won last year because every team they played in the playoffs had lots of injuries.
> 
> the Old Guy network, all the way back to Oscar Robertson, who revels in dissing the contemporary game in comparison to the classic one, and especially from loyal defenders of the Michael Jordan generation.
> 
> Curry — fabulous shotmaker that he is — has also been the beneficiary of a sport gone soft. With all due respect, they say, he couldn’t do what he has done in the era of hand-checking.
> 
> Earlier this season, Isiah Thomas said, “Right now, perimeter defense in the N.B.A. is kind of the worst I’ve ever seen, an absolute joke.” More recently, Gary Payton wondered how it was possible that Curry could be a unanimous M.V.P. when Jordan never was.
> 
> Charles Barkley, Jordan’s inept golfing partner, weighed in by saying: “People think us old guys hate when we talk about it. It has nothing to do with the Warriors’ greatness, LeBron’s greatness, but I’ve never seen the N.B.A. as bad as it is, and I’ve been saying it the last three or four years.”
> 
> Of course, that becomes an indirect indictment of the Warriors’ 73 victories, a commentary on the quality of their competition,
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/s...-oklahoma-city-thunder-nba-playoffs.html?_r=0
Click to expand...


I don't know of too many past greats that could hit the three like Curry. The game has changed and comparing era's is impossible. 

The Warriors need to win it all or the 73 is nothing but a footnote. 

Curry is hurt and that is changing the Warriors game, not sure what the injury is but he is hurt.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memphis led GS 2-1 last year. One game does not a series make.
> 
> Durant is a good player. I'll take the NBA champions until they lose. After the first game everyone said OKC, after game 2, everyone saw a dominant GS team and said they would win, today we are now back to OKC winning it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope Durant wins a championship. I wanted him to beat lebron when he had harden but they couldn't get past the spurs. The next year they didn't do it and last year they didn't even make the playoffs so I sort of forgot about them. I think everyone did. No one saw this coming. But I said years ago Durant was going to win multiple rings. I never dreamed golden state would do it before.
> 
> This is the matchup I've been waiting for. Durant vs lebron. I think Durant wins
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way OKC is playing i think they could beat the Cavs in a 7 game series. OKC made the right move getting Billy Donovan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden State only won last year because every team they played in the playoffs had lots of injuries.
> 
> the Old Guy network, all the way back to Oscar Robertson, who revels in dissing the contemporary game in comparison to the classic one, and especially from loyal defenders of the Michael Jordan generation.
> 
> Curry — fabulous shotmaker that he is — has also been the beneficiary of a sport gone soft. With all due respect, they say, he couldn’t do what he has done in the era of hand-checking.
> 
> Earlier this season, Isiah Thomas said, “Right now, perimeter defense in the N.B.A. is kind of the worst I’ve ever seen, an absolute joke.” More recently, Gary Payton wondered how it was possible that Curry could be a unanimous M.V.P. when Jordan never was.
> 
> Charles Barkley, Jordan’s inept golfing partner, weighed in by saying: “People think us old guys hate when we talk about it. It has nothing to do with the Warriors’ greatness, LeBron’s greatness, but I’ve never seen the N.B.A. as bad as it is, and I’ve been saying it the last three or four years.”
> 
> Of course, that becomes an indirect indictment of the Warriors’ 73 victories, a commentary on the quality of their competition,
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/05/26/s...-oklahoma-city-thunder-nba-playoffs.html?_r=0
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know of too many past greats that could hit the three like Curry. The game has changed and comparing era's is impossible.
> 
> The Warriors need to win it all or the 73 is nothing but a footnote.
> 
> Curry is hurt and that is changing the Warriors game, not sure what the injury is but he is hurt.
Click to expand...

He's certainly not playing like he did all year.

You know who's hurt?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> It must be championship basketball. Thats how they won the championship last year.
> 
> 
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way they are playing now? Absolutely. There is no one on that Bulls team that can stop Westbrook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys seem stunned I've been waiting for your expertice because clearly none of us know shit.
> 
> Did you win your NCAA bracket this year? Me neither.
> 
> Seriously why so quiet about this upset?
Click to expand...

Trying to figure out whats different. I watched the game and i saw OKC stuff the first, second, and sometimes the third option on almost every play the Dubs ran.  Then on offense I saw discipline for the most part. I also see Billy Donovan handing Kerr his ass.  Something is off about Curry too. He doesnt look like he is injured but he is not moving like he normally does.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They beat the bulls record and still guys like me and fbj are busting their balls?  Man are we haters.  But then if we are, so are the Bulls because they say if they played this Golden State Warriors team they would have swept them.  And I tend to believe that is true.  This isn't a great team.  This is a pretty damn good offensive team but not the greatest.  They broke the Bulls record but that was this year against this weak ass competition.  Only other good team out there is the Spurs.
> 
> And I hated the Bulls, so it isn't like I'm a partial Bulls fan.  I'm not.  In fact I hated the Bulls but don't hate Golden State.  If Golden State wins another championship then I'll start to hate them.
> 
> 
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way they are playing now? Absolutely. There is no one on that Bulls team that can stop Westbrook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys seem stunned I've been waiting for your expertice because clearly none of us know shit.
> 
> Did you win your NCAA bracket this year? Me neither.
> 
> Seriously why so quiet about this upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to figure out whats different. I watched the game and i saw OKC stuff the first, second, and sometimes the third option on almost every play the Dubs ran.  Then on offense I saw discipline for the most part. I also see Billy Donovan handing Kerr his ass.  Something is off about Curry too. He doesnt look like he is injured but he is not moving like he normally does.
Click to expand...

I was expecting OKC to win championships after the Spurs got old.  I didn't see Golden State coming.  OKC went to the finals in 2012 and they will go again this year.  Golden State reminds me of the Houston Rockets back when Michael Jordan retired for 3 years.  They were just in the right place and the right time.  I think in the next 10 years OKC will dominate the West and win more championships than Golden State.  Another team Golden State reminds me of is the Dallas Mavs that won in 2011.  One hit wonder.  

But what shocks me is that Golden State was good enough after winning last year to break MJ's record.  I thought for sure they would repeat.  But that's how good Durant and Westbrook are.  I didn't think OKC was deep enough but apparently they are.

Plus it's very hard to win 2 years in a row.  What teams have done that?  Not the Spurs.  Miami did, Lakers did, Bulls Rockets Boston and Pistons have but that's about it.  It's a very small club.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can say what they want to. I say I bet a million dollars if the Dubs played the members of the 95 Bulls right now the Dubs would sweep them.  Dubs tend to get people that dont know basketball saying they are only an offensive team. Thats not true. The Suns with Nash were a purely offensive team. Dubs have some of the best defense I have seen outside of some of the Spurs teams, Bad boy Detroit teams, and those 95 Bulls.
> 
> 
> 
> Would okc beat the 95 bulls? Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The way they are playing now? Absolutely. There is no one on that Bulls team that can stop Westbrook.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys seem stunned I've been waiting for your expertice because clearly none of us know shit.
> 
> Did you win your NCAA bracket this year? Me neither.
> 
> Seriously why so quiet about this upset?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trying to figure out whats different. I watched the game and i saw OKC stuff the first, second, and sometimes the third option on almost every play the Dubs ran.  Then on offense I saw discipline for the most part. I also see Billy Donovan handing Kerr his ass.  Something is off about Curry too. He doesnt look like he is injured but he is not moving like he normally does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was expecting OKC to win championships after the Spurs got old.  I didn't see Golden State coming.  OKC went to the finals in 2012 and they will go again this year.  Golden State reminds me of the Houston Rockets back when Michael Jordan retired for 3 years.  They were just in the right place and the right time.  I think in the next 10 years OKC will dominate the West and win more championships than Golden State.  Another team Golden State reminds me of is the Dallas Mavs that won in 2011.  One hit wonder.
> 
> But what shocks me is that Golden State was good enough after winning last year to break MJ's record.  I thought for sure they would repeat.  But that's how good Durant and Westbrook are.  I didn't think OKC was deep enough but apparently they are.
> 
> Plus it's very hard to win 2 years in a row.  What teams have done that?  Not the Spurs.  Miami did, Lakers did, Bulls Rockets Boston and Pistons have but that's about it.  It's a very small club.
Click to expand...

OKC was always deep and talented enough. They just never had the discipline on offense and defense to get them over the hump. Looks like that has changed unless they fall apart these next 3 games.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs survive to play another game. They won on sheer heart so there still are some issues. If OKC feels pressure to win this next game then they may make some mentally mistakes and lose again. if that happens the Dubs will pull it out.


----------



## Asclepias

Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Lebron can take his talents to another Finals fail.
Huge game 2nite. Better wear a cup.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.


the cavs have been in it six straight times,seriously? come on no,you're joking? no way.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.



Lebron is a remarkable player and a huge talent. Six straight finals, that is amazing.


----------



## PK1

Treeshepherd said:


> Lebron can take his talents to another Finals fail.
> Huge game 2nite. Better wear a cup.


---
It should be a bloody *BATTLE* tonight; stakes are high for both teams. OKC definitely is "almost" as motivated as GS to win out at home & not face elimination themselves in Oakland.
I'd like to see the Dubs win tonight, then we can witness all-out *WAR* in game 7.
However, unless the Dubs come up with something more effective than Bogut's play in game 5, OKC should prevail ... if Curry & Thompson don't get back on track with their 3's.
.


----------



## PK1

Asclepias said:


> Dubs survive to play another game. They won on sheer heart so there still are some issues. If OKC feels pressure to win this next game then they may make some mentally mistakes and lose again. if that happens the Dubs will pull it out.


---
To win tonight, the Dubs must get back to their confident rhythm and deflate the crowd's buzz. With elimination, as well as the crowd on their backs, it will reveal how great (or not) a team they are under pressure.
To almost same degree, tonight's game will reveal how effective OKC will be to compete against the Cavs, who are definitely rooting for OKC.

If OKC wins tonight, i predict they will beat the Cavs too, in 7.
.


----------



## sealybobo

PK1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs survive to play another game. They won on sheer heart so there still are some issues. If OKC feels pressure to win this next game then they may make some mentally mistakes and lose again. if that happens the Dubs will pull it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> To win tonight, the Dubs must get back to their confident rhythm and deflate the crowd's buzz. With elimination, as well as the crowd on their backs, it will reveal how great (or not) a team they are under pressure.
> To almost same degree, tonight's game will reveal how effective OKC will be to compete against the Cavs, who are definitely rooting for OKC.
> 
> If OKC wins tonight, i predict they will beat the Cavs too, in 7.
> .
Click to expand...

Last night was so much fun to watch. I can't believe curry and that other mother fucker hit so many of those threes. I was on vacation with my nephew. He's rooting for dubs and now we have a $5 bet on game 7. Unfuckingbelievable


----------



## sealybobo

PK1 said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron can take his talents to another Finals fail.
> Huge game 2nite. Better wear a cup.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> It should be a bloody *BATTLE* tonight; stakes are high for both teams. OKC definitely is "almost" as motivated as GS to win out at home & not face elimination themselves in Oakland.
> I'd like to see the Dubs win tonight, then we can witness all-out *WAR* in game 7.
> However, unless the Dubs come up with something more effective than Bogut's play in game 5, OKC should prevail ... if Curry & Thompson don't get back on track with their 3's.
> .
Click to expand...

Well they did.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.


4 years ago it seemed Durant was great and Westbrook was good but not stepping up his game in the big games. This series seems like Westbrook is the best player on okc, the role players are doing there part but Durant blew it in the end.

What's wrong with Durant?

And really what can you do when klay and curry catch fire?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years ago it seemed Durant was great and Westbrook was good but not stepping up his game in the big games. This series seems like Westbrook is the best player on okc, the role players are doing there part but Durant blew it in the end.
> 
> What's wrong with Durant?
> 
> And really what can you do when klay and curry catch fire?
Click to expand...


Same thing you did when Jordan caught fire, just watch in awe.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years ago it seemed Durant was great and Westbrook was good but not stepping up his game in the big games. This series seems like Westbrook is the best player on okc, the role players are doing there part but Durant blew it in the end.
> 
> What's wrong with Durant?
> 
> And really what can you do when klay and curry catch fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing you did when Jordan caught fire, just watch in awe.
Click to expand...

I bet my nephew $5 okc will win game 7.

So when do the finals start? I'd like to see okc beat the cavs but see the cavs beat the dubs


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years ago it seemed Durant was great and Westbrook was good but not stepping up his game in the big games. This series seems like Westbrook is the best player on okc, the role players are doing there part but Durant blew it in the end.
> 
> What's wrong with Durant?
> 
> And really what can you do when klay and curry catch fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing you did when Jordan caught fire, just watch in awe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet my nephew $5 okc will win game 7.
> 
> So when do the finals start? I'd like to see okc beat the cavs but see the cavs beat the dubs
Click to expand...


Thursday I think. They make the NBA playoffs hard to follow.


----------



## fbj

Not good for a coach to lose a 3-1 lead in the conference Finals


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years ago it seemed Durant was great and Westbrook was good but not stepping up his game in the big games. This series seems like Westbrook is the best player on okc, the role players are doing there part but Durant blew it in the end.
> 
> What's wrong with Durant?
> 
> And really what can you do when klay and curry catch fire?
Click to expand...


Westbrook has been the best player on OKC since last year and you can tell by the look in his eyes at least he knows this. Durant is feeling the pressure to be the hero and doesnt trust his teammates to hit timely shots. If you notice they dont even expect a pass in tough situations from him.  You revert back to your habits when under stress.  That new found discipline seems to be missing in key situations.

Not much you can do when the best shooting backcourt in NBA history is raining on you except seek shelter.


----------



## fbj

OKC is done, 

the end


----------



## Papageorgio

And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.




GSW winning tonight will give me a lot more confidence that they can beat Cleveland because it will show that it's hard to beat this warriors team 4 times 

If they win tonight I like the warriors to beat cleveland in 6


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.


Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
Click to expand...



They didn't come out on top yet


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't come out on top yet
Click to expand...

This same team won it all last year.  They know what it takes to win under pressure.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't come out on top yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This same team won it all last year.  They know what it takes to win under pressure.
Click to expand...



I thought they would lose Game 5 since steve kerr is goofy


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They didn't come out on top yet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This same team won it all last year.  They know what it takes to win under pressure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they would lose Game 5 since steve kerr is goofy
Click to expand...

Steve Kerr has been out coached by a rookie coach.  He should be embarrassed the only thing that is saving him is his players.


----------



## PK1

sealybobo said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a bloody *BATTLE* tonight; stakes are high for both teams. OKC definitely is "almost" as motivated as GS to win out at home & not face elimination themselves in Oakland.
> I'd like to see the Dubs win tonight, then we can witness all-out *WAR* in game 7.
> However, unless the Dubs come up with something more effective than Bogut's play in game 5, OKC should prevail ... if Curry & Thompson don't get back on track with their 3's.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Well they did.
Click to expand...

---
Well, it looks like all-out *WAR* tonight!
I'm disappointed in OKC ... in how they folded under pressure the last few minutes of game 6, and on their home court with all those cheering fans. Gotta gives the Dubs credit for hanging in there, waiting for their opportunity to make their game click.

That game 6, and the whole series, reminded me of Ali's "*rope-a-dope*" boxing strategy (vs Foreman, 1974).
GS relaxed in game 1, then much more so in games 3&4, then let OKC lead 45 min in game 6 (& making them tired) ... before the 1-2 flurry to kill 'em off.

I still think OKC has an excellent chance to win tonight, if they can learn from 2 days ago. Their coach cannot let Westbrook & Durant get tired playing too many minutes (& make mistakes), and OKC must contain Thompson outside, while preventing Curry from going inside their stretched defense.
.


----------



## PK1

Asclepias said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they would lose Game 5 since steve kerr is goofy
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr has been out coached by a rookie coach.  He should be embarrassed the only thing that is saving him is his players.
Click to expand...

---
I think the coach's game plan and timing of substitutions are important.
However, ultimately it's the players who earn their status & pay (eventually).

Although the game tonight will reflect whole team efforts, it may again come down to hot players "in the groove".
Curry has not been playing his MVP style since his injuries, but is improving. If he's hot tonight, then game over. If just warm, and Thompson cools, and Westbrook & Durant deliver ...
it will be another close one until the end.

The NBA is raking in the moola, even with NHL's Stanly Cup series starting tonight. Nice time to have a national holiday; first one in 3 months!
.


----------



## Asclepias

PK1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they would lose Game 5 since steve kerr is goofy
> 
> 
> 
> Steve Kerr has been out coached by a rookie coach.  He should be embarrassed the only thing that is saving him is his players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> I think the coach's game plan and timing of substitutions are important.
> However, ultimately it's the players who earn their status & pay (eventually).
> 
> Although the game tonight will reflect whole team efforts, it may again come down to hot players "in the groove".
> Curry has not been playing his MVP style since his injuries, but is improving. If he's hot tonight, then game over. If just warm, and Thompson cools, and Westbrook & Durant deliver ...
> it will be another close one until the end.
> 
> The NBA is raking in the moola, even with NHL's Stanly Cup series starting tonight. Nice time to have a national holiday; first one in 3 months!
> .
Click to expand...

I'm talking about less obvious things to the casual fan. He keeps getting surprised when OKC intentionally fouls Bogut.  He is not making them pay for switching every pick by going back door off a screen.  On defense OKC is getting easy buckets on plays right at the rim from Robertson. He shouldnt score unless he is left open for a 3.  Matter of fact I would take my chances and leave him open for a 3.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
Click to expand...


Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.

"And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.
> 
> "And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*
Click to expand...


It was a reply to fbj saying that OKC was done. It was directly below his post. If you look at past posts, I said it was only one game in a series.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.
> 
> "And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a reply to fbj saying that OKC was done. It was directly below his post. If you look at past posts, I said it was only one game in a series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

No biggie. Context and inflection is hard to transmit on a message board. i wasnt bashing you when I said they were never done.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And two games ago the Warriors were done. These games are fun to watch and see the series play out. Whoever wins today will be the better team and hats off to both of them for giving us a great series.
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.
> 
> "And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a reply to fbj saying that OKC was done. It was directly below his post. If you look at past posts, I said it was only one game in a series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No biggie. Context and inflection is hard to transmit on a message board. i wasnt bashing you when I said they were never done.
Click to expand...


Defending champions are never out of a series or a game until the final buzzer. I have a lot of respect for the Warriors.


----------



## fbj

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs were never done.  If they were not champions already I might agree but they have already been tested and came out on top.  If OKC wins it will be because they took it from the Dubs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.
> 
> "And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a reply to fbj saying that OKC was done. It was directly below his post. If you look at past posts, I said it was only one game in a series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No biggie. Context and inflection is hard to transmit on a message board. i wasnt bashing you when I said they were never done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending champions are never out of a series or a game until the final buzzer. I have a lot of respect for the Warriors.
Click to expand...



Well a double digit deficit is acoming because

1. Curry is being tripled teamed and won't pass the ball

2. Kerr is about to Curry on the bench 

3.OKC is playing solid defense


Expect a 10 pt lead or more for OKC


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.
> 
> "And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a reply to fbj saying that OKC was done. It was directly below his post. If you look at past posts, I said it was only one game in a series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No biggie. Context and inflection is hard to transmit on a message board. i wasnt bashing you when I said they were never done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending champions are never out of a series or a game until the final buzzer. I have a lot of respect for the Warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well a double digit deficit is acoming because
> 
> 1. Curry is being tripled teamed and won't pass the ball
> 
> 2. Kerr is about to Curry on the bench
> 
> 3.OKC is playing solid defense
> 
> 
> Expect a 10 pt lead or more for OKC
Click to expand...

I hope so. What golden state did in game 6 was amazing. Can they do it one more time?

And what's the series going to be like if it's okc vs cavs? Dubs vs cavs?


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.
> 
> "And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a reply to fbj saying that OKC was done. It was directly below his post. If you look at past posts, I said it was only one game in a series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No biggie. Context and inflection is hard to transmit on a message board. i wasnt bashing you when I said they were never done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending champions are never out of a series or a game until the final buzzer. I have a lot of respect for the Warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well a double digit deficit is acoming because
> 
> 1. Curry is being tripled teamed and won't pass the ball
> 
> 2. Kerr is about to Curry on the bench
> 
> 3.OKC is playing solid defense
> 
> 
> Expect a 10 pt lead or more for OKC
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so. What golden state did in game 6 was amazing. Can they do it one more time?
> 
> And what's the series going to be like if it's okc vs cavs? Dubs vs cavs?
Click to expand...



The basketball gods will probably have OKC beat GS and get swept by clevland just to make me mad


----------



## boedicca

Watching the Warriors has become quite painful.


----------



## fbj

boedicca said:


> Watching the Warriors has become quite painful.




Their coach is retarded.     he benches his stars in a Game 7 when they are losing

LMAO


----------



## boedicca

fbj said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the Warriors has become quite painful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their coach is retarded.     he benches his stars in a Game 7 when they are losing
> 
> LMAO
Click to expand...



I like Luke better than Steve.  Sadly, we're losing him to the Lakers.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs win the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.


----------



## Papageorgio

fbj said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said they were done. I said it isn't over until it's over. Others said it was over.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you did. Thats why I said they were never done.
> 
> "And two games ago *the Warriors were done."*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was a reply to fbj saying that OKC was done. It was directly below his post. If you look at past posts, I said it was only one game in a series.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No biggie. Context and inflection is hard to transmit on a message board. i wasnt bashing you when I said they were never done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Defending champions are never out of a series or a game until the final buzzer. I have a lot of respect for the Warriors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well a double digit deficit is acoming because
> 
> 1. Curry is being tripled teamed and won't pass the ball
> 
> 2. Kerr is about to Curry on the bench
> 
> 3.OKC is playing solid defense
> 
> 
> Expect a 10 pt lead or more for OKC
Click to expand...



Down 3-1 and they win the series. 

What did I say? One game does not a series make and the Warriors can't be counted out until they are out. 

OKC didn't get it done.


----------



## boedicca

Asclepias said:


> Dubs when the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.




Nobody local calls them the Dubs.   

Just sayin'.


----------



## fbj

Asclepias said:


> Dubs when the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.




Looks like westbrook left without shaking hands


----------



## Asclepias

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs when the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody local calls them the Dubs.
> 
> Just sayin'.
Click to expand...

i call them Dubs and I'm local. So do all my homies.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs when the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like westbrook left without shaking hands
Click to expand...

Probably pissed off. I dont blame him.


----------



## boedicca

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs when the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody local calls them the Dubs.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i call them Dubs and I'm local. So do all my homies.
Click to expand...


You must live in the Deep Ghetto.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cavs, Raptors in the Eastern Conference Finals. The Warriors and the Spurs is the Western Conference Finals.
> 
> The Cavs over the Raptors, the Spurs over the Warriors.
> 
> Spurs over the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> Who was it that said the finals were a foregone conclusion? If I would have told you okc would be up 2-1 on golden state you would have laughed.
> 
> I said years ago Durant was destined to be great but then last year they didn't even make the playoffs. I basically forgot how much I love Durant. He's better than curry
Click to expand...


Who is in the finals? Who did I say would be in the finals? One game does not a series make unless it is game 7.


----------



## Asclepias

boedicca said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs when the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody local calls them the Dubs.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i call them Dubs and I'm local. So do all my homies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must live in the Deep Ghetto.
Click to expand...

Ok.  You must be white and corny.


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dubs when the game just like I predicted but by 2 less points than I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody local calls them the Dubs.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i call them Dubs and I'm local. So do all my homies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must live in the Deep Ghetto.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.  You must be white and corny.
Click to expand...

Come on Cleveland! If okc was in the finals ID be rooting for them. No repeat.


----------



## sealybobo

There you go Kevin love. Make a difference


----------



## sealybobo

Golden state role players doing their job.  Then there's lebron. But Cleveland doesn't play TEAM basketball


----------



## Asclepias

If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.


----------



## JimH52

Cleveland deserves a championship....especially after the Johnny Football disaster.


----------



## Asclepias

BAAAAANG!!!!!  Curry for 3


----------



## Papageorgio

JimH52 said:


> Cleveland deserves a championship....especially after the Johnny Football disaster.



Cleveland drafted Manziel and everyone but Cleveland knew it. They got what they deserved. He was projected to be a flop, Cleveland drafted the flop.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.


I love to see roleplayers do well. Without good ones you lose 5 of 7 NBA finals like lebron has. If he loses this on he will be 2 for 8. Ouch.


----------



## alpine

it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland deserves a championship....especially after the Johnny Football disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland drafted Manziel and everyone but Cleveland knew it. They got what they deserved. He was projected to be a flop, Cleveland drafted the flop.
Click to expand...

Bernie kozar. Lol.

This is getting ugly


----------



## Asclepias

I'm worried about this lineup with Frye in.


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...


The only miracle was coming back from 1-3 against okc. They are favored to beat Cleveland 75%


----------



## Asclepias

alpine said:


> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...


It wasnt a miracle. OKC reverted back to their bad habits.


----------



## alpine

sealybobo said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> The only miracle was coming back from 1-3 against okc. They are favored to beat Cleveland 75%
Click to expand...


thats what i am saying, coming back from 1-3 against such a tall defense, with such short stars, and grabbing the title...

a story to tell..........


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt a miracle. OKC reverted back to their bad habits.
Click to expand...


this is nba finals, you dont choke... 

and 7th game home advantage is pretty deceicive in playoffs, thats for sure


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt a miracle. OKC reverted back to their bad habits.
Click to expand...

You know who's lucky? Anderson Varejao.


----------



## alpine

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt a miracle. OKC reverted back to their bad habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know who's lucky? Anderson Varejao.
Click to expand...



i bet he already celebrated the ring


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
Click to expand...

Will Cleveland get swept by gsw?


----------



## alpine

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Cleveland get swept by gsw?
Click to expand...



Wrong question

The question is; can cavs cover?

10.5 inplay at the moment...


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> It wasnt a miracle. OKC reverted back to their bad habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know who's lucky? Anderson Varejao.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i bet he already celebrated the ring
Click to expand...

If I was on golden state I'd be pretty confident but I bet Cleveland will probably play well at home.

They're talking about borbosa. Once the 6th man. Gsw bench 7 for 9


----------



## Asclepias

Fucking Lebron. When our centers are out we cant stop him.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Cleveland get swept by gsw?
Click to expand...

No.  Not unless Lebron gets hurt


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Cleveland get swept by gsw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong question
> 
> The question is; can cavs cover?
> 
> 10.5 inplay at the moment...
Click to expand...

Not between me and fbj. He made fun of the pistons for getting swept so watch lebron get swept.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.


He's trying really hard it's sad one of these teams is going to have their dreams shattered and it's looking like Cleveland is far inferior. Thompson and curry ain't doing shit and all their other players are stepping up.

Like every finals where is lebron?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Cleveland get swept by gsw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Not unless Lebron gets hurt
Click to expand...

He may cramp up


----------



## sealybobo

Varejao


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fbj said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me to see GS knocked out in round 2 since they need 3's to go in so they can WIN
> 
> That's not championship basketball to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've been saying that! This isn't a tough/championship repeat type team. The league, if not for the spurs, is very weak. So if the spurs don't have their shit together then the warriors will repeat.
> 
> Lebron is great but he's no champion. Not like Jordan. He may win a championship or two before he's done but only if he jumps to a better team. Kobe was a better champion than lebron.
> 
> Go Pistons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe the Bulls will miss the playoffs and have to see the Pistons get swept by Cleveland
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will Cleveland get swept by gsw?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  Not unless Lebron gets hurt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He may cramp up
Click to expand...

I can only hope.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying really hard it's sad one of these teams is going to have their dreams shattered and it's looking like Cleveland is far inferior. Thompson and curry ain't doing shit and all their other players are stepping up.
> 
> Like every finals where is lebron?
Click to expand...

Lebron is the focal point of the Cavs. If the others arent playing well he has to go into hog mode just to keep it close.  I thought you played basketball before?


----------



## JimH52

alpine said:


> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...



No miracle.  They. Are the better team.


----------



## Asclepias

I hope to god they put Delly on Curry.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Anyone else watching this awful halftime show?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying really hard it's sad one of these teams is going to have their dreams shattered and it's looking like Cleveland is far inferior. Thompson and curry ain't doing shit and all their other players are stepping up.
> 
> Like every finals where is lebron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron is the focal point of the Cavs. If the others arent playing well he has to go into hog mode just to keep it close.  I thought you played basketball before?
Click to expand...

I feel sorry for guys like Irving who if he watches the tape he'll see he sucked/choked


----------



## alpine

JimH52 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
Click to expand...



not in the OKC matchup
curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...


----------



## TheOldSchool

alpine said:


> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
Click to expand...

Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying really hard it's sad one of these teams is going to have their dreams shattered and it's looking like Cleveland is far inferior. Thompson and curry ain't doing shit and all their other players are stepping up.
> 
> Like every finals where is lebron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron is the focal point of the Cavs. If the others arent playing well he has to go into hog mode just to keep it close.  I thought you played basketball before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for guys like Irving who if he watches the tape he'll see he sucked/choked
Click to expand...

As a player you never let that bother you for more than a second. Basketball has a lot to do with confidence.


----------



## alpine

TheOldSchool said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
Click to expand...



Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying really hard it's sad one of these teams is going to have their dreams shattered and it's looking like Cleveland is far inferior. Thompson and curry ain't doing shit and all their other players are stepping up.
> 
> Like every finals where is lebron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron is the focal point of the Cavs. If the others arent playing well he has to go into hog mode just to keep it close.  I thought you played basketball before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for guys like Irving who if he watches the tape he'll see he sucked/choked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a player you never let that bother you for more than a second. Basketball has a lot to do with confidence.
Click to expand...

Lebron needs a Phil jackson


----------



## Asclepias

alpine said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
Click to expand...

Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying really hard it's sad one of these teams is going to have their dreams shattered and it's looking like Cleveland is far inferior. Thompson and curry ain't doing shit and all their other players are stepping up.
> 
> Like every finals where is lebron?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron is the focal point of the Cavs. If the others arent playing well he has to go into hog mode just to keep it close.  I thought you played basketball before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel sorry for guys like Irving who if he watches the tape he'll see he sucked/choked
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As a player you never let that bother you for more than a second. Basketball has a lot to do with confidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron needs a Phil jackson
Click to expand...

He would probably have 4 or 5 rings by now if he did.


----------



## TheOldSchool

alpine said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
Click to expand...

Interesting footnote.


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
Click to expand...



Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run

But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Cavs want to win Kyrie is going to have to do some damage.
> 
> 
> 
> He's trying really hard it's sad one of these teams is going to have their dreams shattered and it's looking like Cleveland is far inferior. Thompson and curry ain't doing shit and all their other players are stepping up.
> 
> Like every finals where is lebron?
Click to expand...


Like every finals? Last year Lebron carried his team, they had no one but Lebron.


----------



## Papageorgio

alpine said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
Click to expand...


So they couldn't play their best four out of seven games? Pretty sad.


----------



## Asclepias

alpine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
Click to expand...

I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
Click to expand...



in the eastern conf.....


----------



## alpine

Papageorgio said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is a miracle how gsw made it out of the semis
> it will be even a greater miracle once they get the title...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So they couldn't play their best four out of seven games? Pretty sad.
Click to expand...



well, it is the gsw you are playing against at the end of the day

look how helpless the "best player of the universe" against them...


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimH52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No miracle.  They. Are the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
Click to expand...

Last time lebron met Durant in the finals lebron won. That would have been fun to watch. Maybe Cleveland would have stood a chance


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> not in the OKC matchup
> curry was trying to shoot over the great wall of china most of the time...
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
Click to expand...

Not that hard here in the east. No gsw, spurs or okc to deal with


----------



## sealybobo

Cleveland doesn't play D. Lebron doesnt


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that hard here in the east. No gsw, spurs or okc to deal with
Click to expand...

Of course its hard. They have pro teams in the eastern conference as well.


----------



## Asclepias

alpine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, the Warriors on their worst days beat the Thunder on their best days in 7 games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
Click to expand...

Lebron beat the western conference twice.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that hard here in the east. No gsw, spurs or okc to deal with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course its hard. They have pro teams in the eastern conference as well.
Click to expand...

Cleveland swept the first two teams they met in the playoffs. Weak


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
Click to expand...

With bosh and Wade sure. 2 out of 4 not bad.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With bosh and Wade sure. 2 out of 4 not bad.
Click to expand...

No nothing was sure. They lost the first time but they did get there. The complaints of the eastern conference being weak are well.....weak.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
Click to expand...

I'm talking shit and it's a 1 point game. Come on Cleveland.

But then curry and Thompson will turn it on


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thunders, at their best day, beat Warriors by 30 pts...
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
Click to expand...



east declined rapidly over the years
just like james...


----------



## Asclepias

alpine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt matter if you win by 1 or 100. A win is a win. Dubs beat OKC 4 times and 3 straight. Obviously they are the better team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> east declined rapidly over the years
> just like james...
Click to expand...

You think Lebron declined or Curry just got better?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With bosh and Wade sure. 2 out of 4 not bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No nothing was sure. They lost the first time but they did get there. The complaints of the eastern conference being weak are well.....weak.
Click to expand...

You think I like the west being thought of as the better conference? But it always has been IMO. The bulls were good but no other team in the east.

The last time two,or three, good teams were in the east was Larry bird piston bad boys and Jordan bulls


----------



## Asclepias

Curry just shook Delly out of his panties.


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course they are the better team, better focus, better determination, better accuracy, which eventually pays up in the long run
> 
> But gotta accept the fact that OKC series was the real final, not this one we are watching right now...
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> east declined rapidly over the years
> just like james...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Lebron declined or Curry just got better?
Click to expand...



human beings are biological organisms
they have to obey the laws of nature
curry is 27
lebron is 31


----------



## sealybobo

Villanova falls then punches Iggy's dick. What a spaz


----------



## Asclepias

alpine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know about that that. Cavs are a great team.  Lebron has been to 6 straight finals in a row. Thats fucking crazy considering how hard it is to get there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> east declined rapidly over the years
> just like james...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Lebron declined or Curry just got better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> human beings are biological organisms
> they have to obey the laws of nature
> curry is 27
> lebron is 31
Click to expand...

Youre avoiding my question.


----------



## Asclepias

Iggys going to get a tech.


----------



## alpine

Asclepias said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> in the eastern conf.....
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> east declined rapidly over the years
> just like james...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Lebron declined or Curry just got better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> human beings are biological organisms
> they have to obey the laws of nature
> curry is 27
> lebron is 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre avoiding my question.
Click to expand...



to me, good players are always good, till they get "older"


----------



## sealybobo

Curry 3 of 12 and still winning? What happens when he catches on fire?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Curry 3 of 12 and still winning? What happens when he catches on fire?


He isnt getting many shots to catch fire. Cavs are doing just what OKC did and switching everything. Curry will need to hog in order to get hot which is against the Dubs philosophy. If he starts getting some shots then Cavs are in trouble.


----------



## Asclepias

Dubs bench is winning this for them.


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron beat the western conference twice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> east declined rapidly over the years
> just like james...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You think Lebron declined or Curry just got better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> human beings are biological organisms
> they have to obey the laws of nature
> curry is 27
> lebron is 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre avoiding my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to me, good players are always good, till they get "older"
Click to expand...

Lebron can't make his team any better than it is. They just don't have an answer for all those players on golden state

Borbosa Iggy Livingston Barnes green. Don't even need curry or Thompson


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Dubs bench is winning this for them.


Love blows a layup borbosa or Livingston or iguodala comes down and scores.

Now Barnes. Jesus


----------



## alpine

sealybobo said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> east declined rapidly over the years
> just like james...
> 
> 
> 
> You think Lebron declined or Curry just got better?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> human beings are biological organisms
> they have to obey the laws of nature
> curry is 27
> lebron is 31
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre avoiding my question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> to me, good players are always good, till they get "older"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron can't make his team any better than it is. They just don't have an answer for all those players on golden state
> 
> Borbosa Iggy Livingston Barnes green. Don't even need curry or Thompson
Click to expand...



Of course he cant...

LeBron playing that James Harden defense tonight


I dont think he is a good team player to begin with...


----------



## Asclepias

If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.


Who's the MVP so far?


----------



## PK1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
Click to expand...

---
Livingston.
.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
Click to expand...

Curry.  Just being out on the floor messes the other team up.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
Click to expand...


Probably Curry, with him and Thompson on the floor, the defense can hinder one or both but their presence allows for others to score and make the plays.


----------



## Papageorgio

I hate the NBA and their playoff format. Game 7 was on Monday, wait until Thursday for the first game, second game is Sunday? And then Wednesday is game 3? They trying to drag this stupid thing out until August?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

would like to see Oakland have two back to back championships,that would be great for their city.at first i did not think they had a chance since the cavs were entering the series much healthier than last year when they had their second and third best players hurt but this year they are healthy and HAVE those players so that makes the warriors winning the first game of the series even far more impressive than last year. i think they are going to do it.

I hope they win this year and then a few years from now when they move to SF,they go downhill and suck for the next 40 years.


----------



## PK1

9/11 inside job said:


> would like to see Oakland have two back to back championships,that would be great for their city.at first i did not think they had a chance since the cavs were entering the series much healthier than last year when they had their second and third best players hurt but this year they are healthy and HAVE those players so that makes the warriors winning the first game of the series even far more impressive than last year. i think they are going to do it.
> 
> I hope they win this year and then a few years from now when they move to SF,they go downhill and suck for the next 40 years.


---
You must be from Oakland!
.


----------



## alpine

ok, where we left it off...

ahh, right, gsw was steam rolling cavs  ...


----------



## PK1

alpine said:


> ok, where we left it off...
> 
> ahh, right, gsw was steam rolling cavs  ...


---
Both teams not shooting well, but Dubs seem to have better defense.
This may continue to be a close game ... until they really warm up & we see the better (and/or more motivated) team in 4th Qtr.
.


----------



## alpine

PK1 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, where we left it off...
> 
> ahh, right, gsw was steam rolling cavs  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Both teams not shooting well, but Dubs seem to have better defense.
> This may continue to be a close game ... until they really warm up & we see the better (and/or more motivated) team in 4th Qtr.
> .
Click to expand...


The problem is that when everybody warm up, lebron already overheating


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Curry, with him and Thompson on the floor, the defense can hinder one or both but their presence allows for others to score and make the plays.
Click to expand...

Green is amazing. This team is so deep it's sick. I think James is going to have to put a super team together to beat this team next year.

James, bosh, Wade Carmelo Dwight Howard and Durant.


----------



## sealybobo

alpine said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, where we left it off...
> 
> ahh, right, gsw was steam rolling cavs  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Both teams not shooting well, but Dubs seem to have better defense.
> This may continue to be a close game ... until they really warm up & we see the better (and/or more motivated) team in 4th Qtr.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that when everybody warm up, lebron already overheating
Click to expand...

Bogut iguodala borbosa Barnes Livingston and speight are all capable of finishing

Lebron supporting cast just ain't that good. Will Cleveland play better in Cleveland? I bet they win 1 of 2 at home.

Be funny to see a sweep. Poor Ohio. But because of osu I say fuck em


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Curry, with him and Thompson on the floor, the defense can hinder one or both but their presence allows for others to score and make the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green is amazing. This team is so deep it's sick. I think James is going to have to put a super team together to beat this team next year.
> 
> James, bosh, Wade Carmelo Dwight Howard and Durant.
Click to expand...

Green must have been working on that one dribble fade away. i've never seen him take that shot.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Curry, with him and Thompson on the floor, the defense can hinder one or both but their presence allows for others to score and make the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green is amazing. This team is so deep it's sick. I think James is going to have to put a super team together to beat this team next year.
> 
> James, bosh, Wade Carmelo Dwight Howard and Durant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green must have been working on that one dribble fade away. i've never seen him take that shot.
Click to expand...

Livingston was MVP game 1. Is green MVP of game two?


----------



## alpine

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Curry, with him and Thompson on the floor, the defense can hinder one or both but their presence allows for others to score and make the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green is amazing. This team is so deep it's sick. I think James is going to have to put a super team together to beat this team next year.
> 
> James, bosh, Wade Carmelo Dwight Howard and Durant.
Click to expand...



GSW wont be all hyped on all games, CAVs will get 1 or 2 I would think...


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was Kerr I would play the bench until they got tired.
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably Curry, with him and Thompson on the floor, the defense can hinder one or both but their presence allows for others to score and make the plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green is amazing. This team is so deep it's sick. I think James is going to have to put a super team together to beat this team next year.
> 
> James, bosh, Wade Carmelo Dwight Howard and Durant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green must have been working on that one dribble fade away. i've never seen him take that shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Livingston was MVP game 1. Is green MVP of game two?
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## PK1

alpine said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, where we left it off...
> ahh, right, gsw was steam rolling cavs  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams not shooting well, but Dubs seem to have better defense.
> This may continue to be a close game ... until they really warm up & we see the better (and/or more motivated) team in 4th Qtr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when everybody warm up, lebron already overheating
Click to expand...

---
I'm really disappointed in the Cavs; i know they can do better, and will at home; at least one game. I hope Love recovers. Barnes should have been penalized for his head shot, although it looked unintentional, unlike Green's groin shot in the OKC series. If Green was suspended, we could have seen OKC beating up on the Cavs.

While the Dubs were warming up, the Cavs were not & need to adjust their strategy.
Qtr 1: Clev +2.
Qtr 2: GS +10.
Qtr 3: GS +12.
Qtr 4: GS +13.
.


----------



## PK1

sealybobo said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, where we left it off...
> ahh, right, gsw was steam rolling cavs  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams not shooting well, but Dubs seem to have better defense.
> This may continue to be a close game ... until they really warm up & we see the better (and/or more motivated) team in 4th Qtr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when everybody warm up, lebron already overheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron supporting cast just ain't that good. Will Cleveland play better in Cleveland? I bet they win 1 of 2 at home.
Click to expand...

---
I would not be surprised to see Cavs win one at home, but winning both home games will be a feat.
Dubs will be motivated to close out at their home in game 5.
.


----------



## Asclepias

PK1 said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, where we left it off...
> ahh, right, gsw was steam rolling cavs  ...
> 
> 
> 
> Both teams not shooting well, but Dubs seem to have better defense.
> This may continue to be a close game ... until they really warm up & we see the better (and/or more motivated) team in 4th Qtr.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The problem is that when everybody warm up, lebron already overheating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ---
> I'm really disappointed in the Cavs; i know they can do better, and will at home; at least one game. I hope Love recovers. Barnes should have been penalized for his head shot, although it looked unintentional, unlike Green's groin shot in the OKC series. If Green was suspended, we could have seen OKC beating up on the Cavs.
> 
> While the Dubs were warming up, the Cavs were not & need to adjust their strategy.
> Qtr 1: Clev +2.
> Qtr 2: GS +10.
> Qtr 3: GS +12.
> Qtr 4: GS +13.
> .
Click to expand...

I guess this puts to rest all those excuses about Kyrie and Love not being there last year. Cavs actually look worse and are playing right into Dubs hands with all the 1 on 1 by the Cavs.


----------



## PK1

Asclepias said:


> I guess this puts to rest all those excuses about Kyrie and Love not being there last year. Cavs actually look worse and are playing right into Dubs hands with all the 1 on 1 by the Cavs.


---
I can't say i agree completely. Since Love got hit halfway thru 2nd Qtr, the Cavs were not "full strength". They were still losing by 9, but they could have kept it within range at opposing team's home court.
The Cav's need more Love!
Their home crowd & healthy Love will help soothe the pain ... for awhile.
.


----------



## Papageorgio

How can the Cavs be down 0-2 and Thompson and Curry have not played well? What happens when those two catch on fire?

I'd like to think the Cavs comeback and win one of the two games. Hell, they got two days to figure it out.


----------



## Asclepias

PK1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this puts to rest all those excuses about Kyrie and Love not being there last year. Cavs actually look worse and are playing right into Dubs hands with all the 1 on 1 by the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I can't say i agree completely. Since Love got hit halfway thru 2nd Qtr, the Cavs were not "full strength". They were still losing by 9, but they could have kept it within range at opposing team's home court.
> The Cav's need more Love!
> Their home crowd & healthy Love will help soothe the pain ... for awhile.
> .
Click to expand...

From what i was hearing the Cavs would have swept the Dubs last year "if only".  I hope they do come back and make it a series. They look seriously demoralized and Lebron might have to go into basketball god mode just to keep it close.


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this puts to rest all those excuses about Kyrie and Love not being there last year. Cavs actually look worse and are playing right into Dubs hands with all the 1 on 1 by the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I can't say i agree completely. Since Love got hit halfway thru 2nd Qtr, the Cavs were not "full strength". They were still losing by 9, but they could have kept it within range at opposing team's home court.
> The Cav's need more Love!
> Their home crowd & healthy Love will help soothe the pain ... for awhile.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what i was hearing the Cavs would have swept the Dubs last year "if only".  I hope they do come back and make it a series. They look seriously demoralized and Lebron might have to go into basketball god mode just to keep it close.
Click to expand...


Lebron didn't take it to the very strong yesterday. He looked just as bad as his team mates. Who told Dellavedova he could shoot 2-9? Irving a miserable 5-14. 

Cavs team needs a resurrection.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess this puts to rest all those excuses about Kyrie and Love not being there last year. Cavs actually look worse and are playing right into Dubs hands with all the 1 on 1 by the Cavs.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I can't say i agree completely. Since Love got hit halfway thru 2nd Qtr, the Cavs were not "full strength". They were still losing by 9, but they could have kept it within range at opposing team's home court.
> The Cav's need more Love!
> Their home crowd & healthy Love will help soothe the pain ... for awhile.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what i was hearing the Cavs would have swept the Dubs last year "if only".  I hope they do come back and make it a series. They look seriously demoralized and Lebron might have to go into basketball god mode just to keep it close.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lebron didn't take it to the very strong yesterday. He looked just as bad as his team mates. Who told Dellavedova he could shoot 2-9? Irving a miserable 5-14.
> 
> Cavs team needs a resurrection.
Click to expand...

Cavs are outmatched in ever position except SF. Dubs are making Lebron pass out of double teams and Cavs are dropping the passes out of bounds.  They have to get JR going and maybe take him off of Klay and Curry.  I think he is too tired to shoot straight.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron back in the Finals again. The only player not a celtic to go to 6 straight finals appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> 4 years ago it seemed Durant was great and Westbrook was good but not stepping up his game in the big games. This series seems like Westbrook is the best player on okc, the role players are doing there part but Durant blew it in the end.
> 
> What's wrong with Durant?
> 
> And really what can you do when klay and curry catch fire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same thing you did when Jordan caught fire, just watch in awe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I bet my nephew $5 okc will win game 7.
> 
> So when do the finals start? I'd like to see okc beat the cavs but see the cavs beat the dubs
Click to expand...

I bet he was a happy camper when he was able to collect.

If not for Lebron,I would be pulling for cleveland to win since they have not had a championship for so long  but i cant root for a team with that jerk on it.

THAT being said,"I" am a happy camper as well that the warriors are up 2-0.they are too good to blow this.they are going be back to back champions.

them winning it all again THIS year,is going to be even far more impressive than last year the fact they overcame diversity being down 3-1 to win it all against OKC thunder and this time playing against the cav,the cavs are healthy.this time they are not without their second and third best players so that makes going up against them BLOWING THEM OUT no less last night going up to a 2-0 lead,all the more impressive.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PK1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> would like to see Oakland have two back to back championships,that would be great for their city.at first i did not think they had a chance since the cavs were entering the series much healthier than last year when they had their second and third best players hurt but this year they are healthy and HAVE those players so that makes the warriors winning the first game of the series even far more impressive than last year. i think they are going to do it.
> 
> I hope they win this year and then a few years from now when they move to SF,they go downhill and suck for the next 40 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> You must be from Oakland!
> .
Click to expand...


Actually not at all.Never have lived in california. I just want them to win because it would be great for the city to have back to back championships.

They deserve it more than any city in the country the fact they are talking about Oakland losing all three franchises,the Raiders,A's,and Warriors.

I can live with it when Oakland loses the warriors the fact they dont even call themselves the OAKLAND Warriors. Since I never follow basketball since I cant stand the sport,I just always assumed they played in SF because of the name Golden State.

I just hate sports teams that desert their fans and give them the middle finger. You are new here to the sports section arent you? cause everybody that posts here knows about my obsession over the Rams being back in LA.

when the Rams left LA,it was the most depressing moment in my life so I know how bad it feels to lose a team that is near and dear to you.I would never wish that on anybody.

Being down that road myself before of losing a team that is near and dear to me,I know first hand how painful that is to lose a team that is so special to you. Because of that,my heart goes out to the sports fans in oakland of all those three teams especially warrior fans since they are pretty much gone in a couple years from now.

i hate sports teams that leave their cities.

thats why i was elated that OKC thunder lost.


----------



## PK1

9/11 inside job said:


> they are talking about Oakland losing all three franchises,the Raiders,A's,and Warriors.
> 
> I can live with it when Oakland loses the warriors the fact they dont even call themselves the OAKLAND Warriors. Since I never follow basketball since I cant stand the sport,I just always assumed they played in SF because of the name Golden State.
> ... i was elated that OKC thunder lost


---
I agree that it's a shame when a big sports business moves away from its fan base.  A few rich people vs millions of ordinary folks. Not fair, usually. It was a travesty when LA lost both football teams (Raiders and Rams), ESPECIALLY the Rams!

However, sometimes there is fairness, sort of (not to Seattle, tho). When the Seattle team moved to OKC to become the Thunder, it was the first time a major sports team made its home in the state of Oklahoma.
Since OKC & Cleveland never won an NBA championship, i would/did not mind seeing the Dubs lose to them.

BTW, the Warriors were based in San Francisco & called the San Francisco Warriors before they relocated to a decent arena in 1971 (Oakland), and they also played in San Jose the 1996-97 season. They are slated to return to SF in 3 years for the 2019-20 season.
.


----------



## PK1

Papageorgio said:


> Lebron didn't take it to the very strong yesterday. He looked just as bad as his team mates.


---
So far, neither Curry or James are playing like their MVP status. It really takes a team to win, but "MVP play" would certainly help.

In this series, so far, i think Lebron is more worthy of MVP status. If the 2 players were swapped, would the Cavs have done any better? I don't think so.
Although Steph is a great player, no doubt, i think the Warriors would have won 74+ games if they had Lebron instead of Steph. No?
.


----------



## sealybobo

Go


PK1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron didn't take it to the very strong yesterday. He looked just as bad as his team mates.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> So far, neither Curry or James are playing like their MVP status. It really takes a team to win, but "MVP play" would certainly help.
> 
> In this series, so far, i think Lebron is more worthy of MVP status. If the 2 players were swapped, would the Cavs have done any better? I don't think so.
> Although Steph is a great player, no doubt, i think the Warriors would have won 74+ games if they had Lebron instead of Steph. No?
> .
Click to expand...

Good point but I'd really like to see the greatest player in the world act a little more like Jordan. Jordan took over games. 

The MVP so far is Livingston game 1 or Dre green game 2. My guess is green will be the finals mvp


----------



## Papageorgio

The Eastern Conference reminds me of the mid-majors in college hoops. The get a good record by playing so-so teams and then they play a good major conference and get their butts kicked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PK1 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> they are talking about Oakland losing all three franchises,the Raiders,A's,and Warriors.
> 
> I can live with it when Oakland loses the warriors the fact they dont even call themselves the OAKLAND Warriors. Since I never follow basketball since I cant stand the sport,I just always assumed they played in SF because of the name Golden State.
> ... i was elated that OKC thunder lost
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> I agree that it's a shame when a big sports business moves away from its fan base.  A few rich people vs millions of ordinary folks. Not fair, usually. It was a travesty when LA lost both football teams (Raiders and Rams), ESPECIALLY the Rams!
> 
> However, sometimes there is fairness, sort of (not to Seattle, tho). When the Seattle team moved to OKC to become the Thunder, it was the first time a major sports team made its home in the state of Oklahoma.
> Since OKC & Cleveland never won an NBA championship, i would/did not mind seeing the Dubs lose to them.
> 
> BTW, the Warriors were based in San Francisco & called the San Francisco Warriors before they relocated to a decent arena in 1971 (Oakland), and they also played in San Jose the 1996-97 season. They are slated to return to SF in 3 years for the 2019-20 season.
> .
Click to expand...


yeah I know they are slated to return there in that year and I knew they were there in SF for a while but if you do the math,their history is in oakland so when they move back there,i hope they suck the next 40 years.

 Its the same with the Rams,they were originally based in Cleveland but LA is their real home because thats where all their history is.they were only in cleveland for a handful of years so LA is their real home.same with oakland and the warriors.they were there in SF for a only a handful of years.

It was a travesty of justice when the Rams left LA.Not so with the Raiders though because they moved back to where they belong.Raiders belong in Oakland and Rams belong in LA. It was the best thing in the world for the Raiders to leave LA because the majority of fans in LA that embraced them were only gangs and thugs for the most part.the LA Raider fans forever tarnished the image of Oakland fans.the LA fans were always starting fights in the stands even with each other.Oakland fans are civilized,they still to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the LA gangs behaviour there.


 Like I said,i guess i really dont care too much that they are leaving the fact they wont even call themselves the OAKLAND warriors.so fuck them,let them go i guess is how i would feel if i lived in oakland and was a basketball fan.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> The Eastern Conference reminds me of the mid-majors in college hoops. The get a good record by playing so-so teams and then they play a good major conference and get their butts kicked.


Seems like it's always been that way. Sure the bulls pistons heat boston might win but usually the west has 4 teams capable of winning a championship.

I'm sure it has to do with weather. I'd hate to play for toronto


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Conference reminds me of the mid-majors in college hoops. The get a good record by playing so-so teams and then they play a good major conference and get their butts kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's always been that way. Sure the bulls pistons heat boston might win but usually the west has 4 teams capable of winning a championship.
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with weather. I'd hate to play for toronto
Click to expand...

Evidently you've never been to Toronto. I'd probably have about 24 kids if I lived there.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> The Eastern Conference reminds me of the mid-majors in college hoops. The get a good record by playing so-so teams and then they play a good major conference and get their butts kicked.


I wonder how Cleveland would have done against okc or the spurs


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Conference reminds me of the mid-majors in college hoops. The get a good record by playing so-so teams and then they play a good major conference and get their butts kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's always been that way. Sure the bulls pistons heat boston might win but usually the west has 4 teams capable of winning a championship.
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with weather. I'd hate to play for toronto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you've never been to Toronto. I'd probably have about 24 kids if I lived there.
Click to expand...

I've been it is nice but no better than cali


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Conference reminds me of the mid-majors in college hoops. The get a good record by playing so-so teams and then they play a good major conference and get their butts kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's always been that way. Sure the bulls pistons heat boston might win but usually the west has 4 teams capable of winning a championship.
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with weather. I'd hate to play for toronto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you've never been to Toronto. I'd probably have about 24 kids if I lived there.
Click to expand...

9 to 0.

I wish Tracey mcgrady and Vince Carter would have stayed together. My brother worked with Tracey mcgradys Detroit girlfriend. My bro says she was a ten.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Eastern Conference reminds me of the mid-majors in college hoops. The get a good record by playing so-so teams and then they play a good major conference and get their butts kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it's always been that way. Sure the bulls pistons heat boston might win but usually the west has 4 teams capable of winning a championship.
> 
> I'm sure it has to do with weather. I'd hate to play for toronto
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evidently you've never been to Toronto. I'd probably have about 24 kids if I lived there.
Click to expand...

I know have a lot more respect for Kyrie Irving. Even if Cleveland loses the series, he good.


----------



## sealybobo

I can see a golden state comeback


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> I can see a golden state comeback


They better start making a move now.  They havent given Curry much daylight.


----------



## Asclepias

Lebron hitting his Js is not a good sign for the Dubs.


----------



## Asclepias

Lebron passed up Kobe for 10th place on the Finals all time scoring list.  For a player that is so team oriented this is amazing. Lebron is known, even criticized,  for passing and he still outscores Kobe.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Lebron passed up Kobe for 10th place on the Finals all time scoring list.  For a player that is so team oriented this is amazing. Lebron is known, even criticized,  for passing and he still outscores Kobe.


I give Cleveland credit for that game last night.  Even if they lose the series at least they didn't embarrass themselves.  Home court matters.


----------



## PK1

sealybobo said:


> The MVP so far is Livingston game 1 or Dre green game 2. My guess is green will be the finals mvp


---
The finals MVP may be James!

Cavs should play well again tonight, but the Dubs should also be more motivated, unlike their uninspired play in game 3. GS would love to win tonight so they can close out at home in game 5. However, the urgency (& intense/dirty play) will be on the Cav's side.
Note: Warriors are 0-4 in Game 3s in these playoffs, and Cavs are undefeated at home (8-0).
Warriors will have a tough time winning tonight, esp if Thompson (injured?) and Curry can't adjust, and esp if the Warriors don't play their tough defense.

Big Q: will Dubs play like they did in OKC game 4, or in OKC game 6 w/ more urgency?
Stay tuned ...
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Asclepias said:


> Lebron hitting his Js is not a good sign for the Dubs.


yeah i cannot fucking believe the dubs did the same thing the cavs did and got blown out.they are going to have to win one of the their three on the road,if they get swept,they wont repeat as good as they are in oakland.


----------



## Rocko

I still think Curry is the best player in the world, hes just in a slump at a extremly inopportune time. Hopefully he has a better showing tonight.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> I still think Curry is the best player in the world, hes just in a slump at a extremly inopportune time. Hopefully he has a better showing tonight.


Put lebron on golden state and put curry in Cleveland. Which team wins?

Golden state is probably the better team but if Cleveland had home court who knows.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Lebron hitting his Js is not a good sign for the Dubs.


My dad said Cleveland was up 3-2 last year in the finals. Is that true?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron hitting his Js is not a good sign for the Dubs.
> 
> 
> 
> My dad said Cleveland was up 3-2 last year in the finals. Is that true?
Click to expand...

No.  I think it went 6 didnt it?


----------



## Papageorgio

Cleveland led 2-1.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Cleveland led 2-1.


Verejaos doing good!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Cleveland led 2-1.


I just knew ultimately Irving and love would not make the big plays and each time they missed golden state would run down and score. I just knew lebrons supporting cast wasn't going to get it done. They remind me of the bulls vs utah with Karl Malone. You just knew they'd come up short. You hoped but never happened. Cleveland could have won tonight. What happened all of the sudden.


----------



## sealybobo

And now lebrons putting up desperate 3s like I would in nintendo or Sega or ps2 or Xbox if I were down 9


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland led 2-1.
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew ultimately Irving and love would not make the big plays and each time they missed golden state would run down and score. I just knew lebrons supporting cast wasn't going to get it done. They remind me of the bulls vs utah with Karl Malone. You just knew they'd come up short. You hoped but never happened. Cleveland could have won tonight. What happened all of the sudden.
Click to expand...


Cleveland led last year 2-1 and the injuries hit them and they lost.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland led 2-1.
> 
> 
> 
> I just knew ultimately Irving and love would not make the big plays and each time they missed golden state would run down and score. I just knew lebrons supporting cast wasn't going to get it done. They remind me of the bulls vs utah with Karl Malone. You just knew they'd come up short. You hoped but never happened. Cleveland could have won tonight. What happened all of the sudden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cleveland led last year 2-1 and the injuries hit them and they lost.
Click to expand...

Id feel different about Cleveland if they took it to 7. Then next year ID try to win home court. But this cavs team won't get it done. Not without a few moves.


----------



## sealybobo

If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?

Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo


----------



## Treeshepherd

sealybobo said:


> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo



I don't like the stars of the league colluding like what happened with LeBron in Miami and to a lesser degree in Cleveland. LeBron is bigger than the GM, bigger than his coaches, and I think it has backfired. Phil Jackson and Pat Riley were able to coach their stars and teams. I don't know if that's possible with LeBron.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Warriors seemed in command even though the game was close in the first half. Be nice to see them close it out on Monday in Oaksterdam


----------



## Militants

Which in final match??


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo


Anyone that got to 7 different Finals with 2 different teams is a GOAT win or lose especially if they were the first option.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo



In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.

Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.


----------



## Asclepias

Draymond suspended for Game 5.  I predict a Curry MVP performance to put the Cavs out of their misery.


----------



## Rocko

Asclepias said:


> Draymond suspended for Game 5.  I predict a Curry MVP performance to put the Cavs out of their misery.



Holly shit, they finally suspened green. I didn't think he should have been suspened this time, but I thought he should have got suspened for kicking adams in the nutts. I say Golden State wins without him


----------



## Asclepias

Rocko said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Draymond suspended for Game 5.  I predict a Curry MVP performance to put the Cavs out of their misery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holly shit, they finally suspened green. I didn't think he should have been suspened this time, but I thought he should have got suspened for kicking adams in the nutts. I say Golden State wins without him
Click to expand...

I bet OKC is freshly pissed off about this.


----------



## Asclepias

Shit. Looks like Curry is more hurt than he is letting on.

Report: Stephen Curry has shoulder issues to go with his ankle, knee problems

*"A source says Curry consulted a orthopedist in Southern California. Steph's MRI showed issues with both shoulders as well as his knees, some of which may require surgery this summer."*


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
Click to expand...

He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James. 

Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet. 

Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the stars of the league colluding like what happened with LeBron in Miami and to a lesser degree in Cleveland. LeBron is bigger than the GM, bigger than his coaches, and I think it has backfired. Phil Jackson and Pat Riley were able to coach their stars and teams. I don't know if that's possible with LeBron.
Click to expand...

Good point. He may be the most athletic player ever but he doesn't play great team ball. Kobe and shaq had the same problem. They were the best 2 players playing together but couldn't win until Phil Jackson coached them. Then shaq went and won with Riley. Coaching matters and if lebron refuses to be coached it's his fault they lose.

The spurs and golden state play great team ball. The heat had better talent but lost 2 times to better teams because they played better team ball.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
Click to expand...


After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
Click to expand...

But he didn't win. He needs to play better team ball. One on one he's amazing but that ain't winning rings. I understand what you are saying and you may even be right but right now I'd say Jordan is still the goat.

No other team broke the single season record on Jordan's watch and then wooped him in the finals. But that happened to lebron. Why isn't Cleveland a better team? As the leader of that team who's fault is that?

I rooted against Jordan all 6 times and he won all 6 times. I hated that mother fucker. I don't hate lebron so much. He's beatable.

Hell I'd take magic Johnson over lebron. But lebron before kobe


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Shit. Looks like Curry is more hurt than he is letting on.
> 
> Report: Stephen Curry has shoulder issues to go with his ankle, knee problems
> 
> *"A source says Curry consulted a orthopedist in Southern California. Steph's MRI showed issues with both shoulders as well as his knees, some of which may require surgery this summer."*


Who's the MVP so far?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't win. He needs to play better team ball. One on one he's amazing but that ain't winning rings. I understand what you are saying and you may even be right but right now I'd say Jordan is still the goat.
> 
> No other team broke the single season record on Jordan's watch and then wooped him in the finals. But that happened to lebron. Why isn't Cleveland a better team? As the leader of that team who's fault is that?
> 
> I rooted against Jordan all 6 times and he won all 6 times. I hated that mother fucker. I don't hate lebron so much. He's beatable.
> 
> Hell I'd take magic Johnson over lebron. But lebron before kobe
Click to expand...


Jordan without Pippen would have won nothing. Lebron didn't have the second and the third best player and won two games. It isn't his fault he has nobody to back him. How would of Jordan stopped another team from breaking a win record? 

To me Jordan is the best of all time but James is no slouch. He is a top five for sure.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't win. He needs to play better team ball. One on one he's amazing but that ain't winning rings. I understand what you are saying and you may even be right but right now I'd say Jordan is still the goat.
> 
> No other team broke the single season record on Jordan's watch and then wooped him in the finals. But that happened to lebron. Why isn't Cleveland a better team? As the leader of that team who's fault is that?
> 
> I rooted against Jordan all 6 times and he won all 6 times. I hated that mother fucker. I don't hate lebron so much. He's beatable.
> 
> Hell I'd take magic Johnson over lebron. But lebron before kobe
Click to expand...

Lebron needs to play better team ball? 

I think only Magic will go down as a better team player than Lebron.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't win. He needs to play better team ball. One on one he's amazing but that ain't winning rings. I understand what you are saying and you may even be right but right now I'd say Jordan is still the goat.
> 
> No other team broke the single season record on Jordan's watch and then wooped him in the finals. But that happened to lebron. Why isn't Cleveland a better team? As the leader of that team who's fault is that?
> 
> I rooted against Jordan all 6 times and he won all 6 times. I hated that mother fucker. I don't hate lebron so much. He's beatable.
> 
> Hell I'd take magic Johnson over lebron. But lebron before kobe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jordan without Pippen would have won nothing. Lebron didn't have the second and the third best player and won two games. It isn't his fault he has nobody to back him. How would of Jordan stopped another team from breaking a win record?
> 
> To me Jordan is the best of all time but James is no slouch. He is a top five for sure.
Click to expand...

Kyrie Irving isn't going to cut it I agree and love either. They missed shot that winners make. In game 4 in the 3rd quarter they turned the ball over and golden state came down and scored. In those moments the series was over. Cleveland didn't deliver and golden state did. It's true lebron did his share.

And if lebron eventually wins two more rings I might agree lebron is the cost. I just need to see more wins from lebron. Could it be he needs to listen to the coach? People say this is lebrons team. Is he not listening?

I can't wait to see what happens next year.

I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. Looks like Curry is more hurt than he is letting on.
> 
> Report: Stephen Curry has shoulder issues to go with his ankle, knee problems
> 
> *"A source says Curry consulted a orthopedist in Southern California. Steph's MRI showed issues with both shoulders as well as his knees, some of which may require surgery this summer."*
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
Click to expand...

Sticking with Curry so far. Just his presence on the court makes GS better.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't win. He needs to play better team ball. One on one he's amazing but that ain't winning rings. I understand what you are saying and you may even be right but right now I'd say Jordan is still the goat.
> 
> No other team broke the single season record on Jordan's watch and then wooped him in the finals. But that happened to lebron. Why isn't Cleveland a better team? As the leader of that team who's fault is that?
> 
> I rooted against Jordan all 6 times and he won all 6 times. I hated that mother fucker. I don't hate lebron so much. He's beatable.
> 
> Hell I'd take magic Johnson over lebron. But lebron before kobe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron needs to play better team ball?
> 
> I think only Magic will go down as a better team player than Lebron.
Click to expand...

True. He does try to get them involved. But remember when mike needed to take over a game he did. He couldn't be stopped.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row



I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. Looks like Curry is more hurt than he is letting on.
> 
> Report: Stephen Curry has shoulder issues to go with his ankle, knee problems
> 
> *"A source says Curry consulted a orthopedist in Southern California. Steph's MRI showed issues with both shoulders as well as his knees, some of which may require surgery this summer."*
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticking with Curry so far. Just his presence on the court makes GS better.
Click to expand...

Green. I hope


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> 
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't win. He needs to play better team ball. One on one he's amazing but that ain't winning rings. I understand what you are saying and you may even be right but right now I'd say Jordan is still the goat.
> 
> No other team broke the single season record on Jordan's watch and then wooped him in the finals. But that happened to lebron. Why isn't Cleveland a better team? As the leader of that team who's fault is that?
> 
> I rooted against Jordan all 6 times and he won all 6 times. I hated that mother fucker. I don't hate lebron so much. He's beatable.
> 
> Hell I'd take magic Johnson over lebron. But lebron before kobe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron needs to play better team ball?
> 
> I think only Magic will go down as a better team player than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. He does try to get them involved. But remember when mike needed to take over a game he did. He couldn't be stopped.
Click to expand...

Obviously you forgot about the first 7 years of his career.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
Click to expand...

I mean the next 3.

I hope lebron has a good game and doesn't fold tomorrow


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he didn't win. He needs to play better team ball. One on one he's amazing but that ain't winning rings. I understand what you are saying and you may even be right but right now I'd say Jordan is still the goat.
> 
> No other team broke the single season record on Jordan's watch and then wooped him in the finals. But that happened to lebron. Why isn't Cleveland a better team? As the leader of that team who's fault is that?
> 
> I rooted against Jordan all 6 times and he won all 6 times. I hated that mother fucker. I don't hate lebron so much. He's beatable.
> 
> Hell I'd take magic Johnson over lebron. But lebron before kobe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron needs to play better team ball?
> 
> I think only Magic will go down as a better team player than Lebron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True. He does try to get them involved. But remember when mike needed to take over a game he did. He couldn't be stopped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you forgot about the first 7 years of his career.
Click to expand...

I was gonna say Joe dummars and the pistons used to shut him down. There's even a sports illustrated cover with Joe's hand on Jordan's head. Jordan made you forget those years. Couldn't have written a better career.  

I can see lebron winning more championships and even if he doesn't win another one at least he's not Pat Ewing or Charles Barkley. At least he has two. But 7 losses? He's got to at least win one more.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the next 3.
> 
> I hope lebron has a good game and doesn't fold tomorrow
Click to expand...

MJ has never won 3 games in a row to come back in a playoff series before.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the next 3.
> 
> I hope lebron has a good game and doesn't fold tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ has never won 3 games in a row to come back in a playoff series before.
Click to expand...

Golden state did against okc.

That's who Miami beat. A young okc. Who else did they beat? Did they beat the spurs once? I barely even remember lebrons 2 wins. But he needed bosh and Wade. Maybe lebron will land on a better team next year or will Cleveland stay together? No way. Blow that team up. Or get rid of love pick up Durant?


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the next 3.
> 
> I hope lebron has a good game and doesn't fold tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ has never won 3 games in a row to come back in a playoff series before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden state did against okc.
> 
> That's who Miami beat. A young okc. Who else did they beat? Did they beat the spurs once? I barely even remember lebrons 2 wins. But he needed bosh and Wade. Maybe lebron will land on a better team next year or will Cleveland stay together? No way. Blow that team up. Or get rid of love pick up Durant?
Click to expand...

Every champion has needed his teammates. They dont play 1 on 5.   They need to dump Love somewhere and pick up a mobile 4 that can play D.


----------



## PK1

Tonight, w/out Green, Igoudala will play major role on defense, but all the Warriors will have to step up & play decent offense as well as defense to beat a very motivated Cavs team with their backs against wall.
.


----------



## PK1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit. Looks like Curry is more hurt than he is letting on.
> 
> Report: Stephen Curry has shoulder issues to go with his ankle, knee problems
> 
> *"A source says Curry consulted a orthopedist in Southern California. Steph's MRI showed issues with both shoulders as well as his knees, some of which may require surgery this summer."*
> 
> 
> 
> Who's the MVP so far?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sticking with Curry so far. Just his presence on the court makes GS better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green. I hope
Click to expand...

---
If Dubs win tonight, then maybe Green is not the series MVP!
Hard to pick one if the whole team plays well together.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the next 3.
> 
> I hope lebron has a good game and doesn't fold tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ has never won 3 games in a row to come back in a playoff series before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden state did against okc.
> 
> That's who Miami beat. A young okc. Who else did they beat? Did they beat the spurs once? I barely even remember lebrons 2 wins. But he needed bosh and Wade. Maybe lebron will land on a better team next year or will Cleveland stay together? No way. Blow that team up. Or get rid of love pick up Durant?
Click to expand...


That is why I have extreme confidance my warriors are going to win it all.They overcame diversity being down 3-1 and now they are UP 3-1,they are way too good to blow it all.no way in hell  will they lose three in a row.


----------



## Fiero425

I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean the next 3.
> 
> I hope lebron has a good game and doesn't fold tomorrow
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MJ has never won 3 games in a row to come back in a playoff series before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Golden state did against okc.
> 
> That's who Miami beat. A young okc. Who else did they beat? Did they beat the spurs once? I barely even remember lebrons 2 wins. But he needed bosh and Wade. Maybe lebron will land on a better team next year or will Cleveland stay together? No way. Blow that team up. Or get rid of love pick up Durant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I have extreme confidance my warriors are going to win it all.They overcame diversity being down 3-1 and now they are UP 3-1,they are way too good to blow it all.no way in hell  will they lose three in a row.
Click to expand...

Green's out so they could lose tonight then in Cleveland game 6 then you never know.

But I suspect Cleveland will fold tonight. But you never know. You never ever know. That's why they play the game.


----------



## sealybobo

Fiero425 said:


> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!


Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive


----------



## Asclepias

Fiero425 said:


> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!


I agree but please no politics at least on this thread.


----------



## Fiero425

sealybobo said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
Click to expand...


...or heart! He cries a river over a lack of respect from opposition and the officials! I tell him _"maybe if you hadn't faked so many fouls by guy who didn't touch you, it might have been different!"_ He blew al credibility in whining about respect when he doesn't respect the game; in a game or behind the scenes! He wanted to be the GM; "well take responsibility for the sad state of affairs" when he got all he wanted! Never cared for the guy and few players have underachieved as much as this guy! ;-/


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but please no politics at least on this thread.
Click to expand...

Green is hard to love unless he's on your team. I like him cause he's from msu. And being a piston we love pwa's. Bill lambier, rodman, rasheed Wallace, Rick mahorn.

The guy kicking people in the nuts usually hates to lose. I'll take that on my team anyday


----------



## Asclepias

How can you average 25pg, 11 rbs, 8 assists, and it doesnt seem like you played your best game? Shit Lebron is automatically inducted in the HOF when he retires.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree but please no politics at least on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Green is hard to love unless he's on your team. I like him cause he's from msu. And being a piston we love pwa's. Bill lambier, rodman, rasheed Wallace, Rick mahorn.
> 
> The guy kicking people in the nuts usually hates to lose. I'll take that on my team anyday
Click to expand...

I would like Green on any team. I am glad he is on mine.  I want all my teammates to be like him.


----------



## sealybobo

Fiero425 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...or heart! He cries a river over a lack of respect from opposition and the officials! I tell him _"maybe if you hadn't faked so many fouls by guy who didn't touch you, it might have been different!"_ He blew al credibility in whining about respect when he doesn't respect the game; in a game or behind the scenes! He wanted to be the GM; "well take responsibility for the sad state of affairs" when he got all he wanted! Never cared for the guy and few players have underachieved as much as this guy! ;-/
Click to expand...

Kobe had a bad selfish know it all attitude too but he proved himself 5 times being the man and playing good team ball. Im not surprised lebron won 2 of 4 in Miami with all those weapons. Im surprised he didn't win more.

I give him mad props for dominating the east for a decade. He's the gott. Greatest of this time. Lol

I think him not winning is hurting lebrons legacy. Of course it is. Especially when he can't take over games.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...or heart! He cries a river over a lack of respect from opposition and the officials! I tell him _"maybe if you hadn't faked so many fouls by guy who didn't touch you, it might have been different!"_ He blew al credibility in whining about respect when he doesn't respect the game; in a game or behind the scenes! He wanted to be the GM; "well take responsibility for the sad state of affairs" when he got all he wanted! Never cared for the guy and few players have underachieved as much as this guy! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe had a bad selfish know it all attitude too but he proved himself 5 times being the man and playing good team ball. Im not surprised lebron won 2 of 4 in Miami with all those weapons. Im surprised he didn't win more.
> 
> I give him mad props for dominating the east for a decade. He's the gott. Greatest of this time. Lol
> 
> I think him not winning is hurting lebrons legacy. Of course it is. Especially when he can't take over games.
Click to expand...

No Kobe was the man 1 1/2 times. Shaq was the man.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> How can you average 25pg, 11 rbs, 8 assists, and it doesnt seem like you played your best game? Shit Lebron is automatically inducted in the HOF when he retires.


Of course he is. To say otherwise is silly. But like coach Collins said those numbers are misleading. In the third up 2 he and Cleveland went 0 for 10. So he finished with a triple double but lost.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can you average 25pg, 11 rbs, 8 assists, and it doesnt seem like you played your best game? Shit Lebron is automatically inducted in the HOF when he retires.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is. To say otherwise is silly. But like coach Collins said those numbers are misleading. In the third up 2 he and Cleveland went 0 for 10. So he finished with a triple double but lost.
Click to expand...

Thats what I am saying. Good to great numbers are just routine for him. He has set the bar too high.


----------



## Asclepias

Cavs better figure it out quick or its going to be a blow out. Lue shouldnt have started Love.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...or heart! He cries a river over a lack of respect from opposition and the officials! I tell him _"maybe if you hadn't faked so many fouls by guy who didn't touch you, it might have been different!"_ He blew al credibility in whining about respect when he doesn't respect the game; in a game or behind the scenes! He wanted to be the GM; "well take responsibility for the sad state of affairs" when he got all he wanted! Never cared for the guy and few players have underachieved as much as this guy! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe had a bad selfish know it all attitude too but he proved himself 5 times being the man and playing good team ball. Im not surprised lebron won 2 of 4 in Miami with all those weapons. Im surprised he didn't win more.
> 
> I give him mad props for dominating the east for a decade. He's the gott. Greatest of this time. Lol
> 
> I think him not winning is hurting lebrons legacy. Of course it is. Especially when he can't take over games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Kobe was the man 1 1/2 times. Shaq was the man.
Click to expand...

And because Kobe had a bad attitude it allowed the pistons to win in 2004


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Cavs better figure it out quick or its going to be a blow out. Lue shouldnt have started Love.


It's pretty much tied I don't think who started matters. Long game


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
Click to expand...


Rate the players on the team. 

1. James
2. Curry
3. Klay
4. Green
5. Igoudala
6. Barnes
7. Livingston
8. Love
9. Irving

After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.


----------



## sealybobo

I hate dellavadova. He's no good


----------



## Fiero425

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...or heart! He cries a river over a lack of respect from opposition and the officials! I tell him _"maybe if you hadn't faked so many fouls by guy who didn't touch you, it might have been different!"_ He blew al credibility in whining about respect when he doesn't respect the game; in a game or behind the scenes! He wanted to be the GM; "well take responsibility for the sad state of affairs" when he got all he wanted! Never cared for the guy and few players have underachieved as much as this guy! ;-/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kobe had a bad selfish know it all attitude too but he proved himself 5 times being the man and playing good team ball. Im not surprised lebron won 2 of 4 in Miami with all those weapons. Im surprised he didn't win more.
> 
> I give him mad props for dominating the east for a decade. He's the gott. Greatest of this time. Lol
> 
> I think him not winning is hurting lebrons legacy. Of course it is. Especially when he can't take over games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Kobe was the man 1 1/2 times. Shaq was the man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And because Kobe had a bad attitude it allowed the pistons to win in 2004
Click to expand...


People forget how _"all at sea"_ The Lakers were before Phil showed up! Neither Shaq or Kobe trusted one another and they were getting knocked out by the geezers of Utah! I still remember something about Shaq assaulting Ostertag the following season after one of those upsets!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rate the players on the team.
> 
> 1. James
> 2. Curry
> 3. Klay
> 4. Green
> 5. Igoudala
> 6. Barnes
> 7. Livingston
> 8. Love
> 9. Irving
> 
> After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.
Click to expand...

Dellavadova has fucked up how many times? Bench him he's in over his head


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rate the players on the team.
> 
> 1. James
> 2. Curry
> 3. Klay
> 4. Green
> 5. Igoudala
> 6. Barnes
> 7. Livingston
> 8. Love
> 9. Irving
> 
> After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dellavadova has fucked up how many times? Bench him he's in over his head
Click to expand...


And who do you go to? Cleveland has nothing.


----------



## Fiero425

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rate the players on the team.
> 
> 1. James
> 2. Curry
> 3. Klay
> 4. Green
> 5. Igoudala
> 6. Barnes
> 7. Livingston
> 8. Love
> 9. Irving
> 
> After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.
Click to expand...


If he doesn't have help, blame the court GM, Prince James; *take a pay cut!* We know that ain't happenin' with the prima donna!


----------



## Papageorgio

Thompson and James are nailing'em


----------



## Papageorgio

Who turned on Irving? This has been a classic game. Lots of fun to watch.


----------



## Fiero425

Papageorgio said:


> Who turned on Irving? This has been a classic game. Lots of fun to watch.



Oh well, looks like The Republicans will to wait a few more days before setting up their convention in Cleveland! GS just didn't want to accommodate the RNC! ;-/


----------



## Asclepias

i cant believe how many open shots they missed.  Combine that with Lebron and Kyrie getting hot from outside and its not a good mix.


----------



## DGS49

Has anyone else noticed that Mr. James actually sounds like an adult when he's being interviewed?

The lack of a college education doesn't seem to have harmed his career much.


----------



## sealybobo

DGS49 said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Mr. James actually sounds like an adult when he's being interviewed?
> 
> The lack of a college education doesn't seem to have harmed his career much.


He is the shit. I give him shit but ultimately he is the greatest player on the planet. He can very easily be called the goat but for now it's still Jordan. But if lebron won the next two games I might change my opinion.  Point is lebron should definitely be in the conversation


----------



## sealybobo

Draymon green should be MVP if/when they win


----------



## Rocko

Kyrie And Lebron won't go off like that again, dubs still got this


----------



## PK1

sealybobo said:


> Draymon green should be MVP if/when they win


---
If Cavs win series, James is obvious MVP. Anyone disagree?
Green for MVP if Dubs win another one in Cleveland, and another Warrior does not have a standout performance.
If Dubs win in 7 games ... MVP may be the best performer in that game.
.


----------



## sealybobo

PK1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Draymon green should be MVP if/when they win
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> If Cavs win series, James is obvious MVP. Anyone disagree?
> Green for MVP if Dubs win another one in Cleveland, and another Warrior does not have a standout performance.
> If Dubs win in 7 games ... MVP may be the best performer in that game.
> .
Click to expand...

They didn't win at home without Green and he's had great numbers every game.  Curry and Thompson had bad game 1's.  Actually, Curry and Thompson haven't had a great series at all really.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rate the players on the team.
> 
> 1. James
> 2. Curry
> 3. Klay
> 4. Green
> 5. Igoudala
> 6. Barnes
> 7. Livingston
> 8. Love
> 9. Irving
> 
> After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dellavadova has fucked up how many times? Bench him he's in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who do you go to? Cleveland has nothing.
Click to expand...

I'll say this isn't one of lebrons more embarrassing finals loses. If anything it has proved Kobe and Jordan and Duncan and magic are only great because they had great teams. In an alternate universe shaq stayed in Orlando and never won a championship. Or Reggie Miller gets traded to the Knicks and wins 3 with Patrick Ewing. Or Dennis rodman played for the jazz and Carl Malone has 3 rings


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Kyrie And Lebron won't go off like that again, dubs still got this


Are the cavs going to blow the huge lead they had?


----------



## sealybobo

Dante Jones. Earlier this year he was playing b league ball in grand rapids, mi today he's playing in game 6 of the NBA finals.


----------



## sealybobo

Cleveland better not lose this game


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie And Lebron won't go off like that again, dubs still got this
> 
> 
> 
> Are the cavs going to blow the huge lead they had?
Click to expand...


I would say yes. The warriors keep coming at you, i think they'll wear the cavs out by the end of the game. I could be wrong, of course.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie And Lebron won't go off like that again, dubs still got this
> 
> 
> 
> Are the cavs going to blow the huge lead they had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say yes. The warriors keep coming at you, i think they'll wear the cavs out by the end of the game. I could be wrong, of course.
Click to expand...

I think the cavs took their foot off the gas. Lose game 7 OK but not 6


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie And Lebron won't go off like that again, dubs still got this
> 
> 
> 
> Are the cavs going to blow the huge lead they had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say yes. The warriors keep coming at you, i think they'll wear the cavs out by the end of the game. I could be wrong, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the cavs took their foot off the gas. Lose game 7 OK but not 6
Click to expand...


I can see that happening as well. I think the most unlikely senario is cavs in 7, but you never know.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie And Lebron won't go off like that again, dubs still got this
> 
> 
> 
> Are the cavs going to blow the huge lead they had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would say yes. The warriors keep coming at you, i think they'll wear the cavs out by the end of the game. I could be wrong, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the cavs took their foot off the gas. Lose game 7 OK but not 6
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see that happening as well. I think the most unlikely senario is cavs in 7, but you never know.
Click to expand...

I will be rooting for that. At this point cavs are the underdogs and I love an upset. Plus I hated on Jordan too. I want to see lebron be great. But it's also funny to watch him cramp or choke. But if he wins I'll admit he's one of the goats. Hell I'll already admit it.

But I'd still take magic or Jordan first. I don't know. I'm confused. Lebron got his team to game 7. Got to give him props for this season win or lose game 7.

Greens been quiet. Can't play well if he's not kicking balls. I think he's gay.


----------



## TheOldSchool

I can't believe they just cut it to 9.  That was crazy.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> i cant believe how many open shots they missed.  Combine that with Lebron and Kyrie getting hot from outside and its not a good mix.


Magic has 5wins in 9 finals appearances. Mj 6-0. Duncan 5 for 6. Kobe 5 out of 7. Shaq 4 out of 6.

Lebron 2 wins in 6 finals appearances. Maybe 3 for 6 if he pulls tonight off and somehow wins game 7. I'll be rooting for that. 

But lebron never got to play with a shaq or Kareem.


----------



## sealybobo

Christian Thompson 15 boards


----------



## sealybobo

Great finals for lebron. Mad respect


----------



## sealybobo

TheOldSchool said:


> I can't believe they just cut it to 9.  That was crazy.


You never know in a game 7. I'm sure golden state will have the advantage but omg what if James hits the winning shot. All of the sudden he's no doubt goat material. Already is.


----------



## TheOldSchool

That last Curry foul is clearly part of the home court advantage


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rate the players on the team.
> 
> 1. James
> 2. Curry
> 3. Klay
> 4. Green
> 5. Igoudala
> 6. Barnes
> 7. Livingston
> 8. Love
> 9. Irving
> 
> After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dellavadova has fucked up how many times? Bench him he's in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who do you go to? Cleveland has nothing.
Click to expand...

I'm happy for guys like Tristan Thompson who made a name for himself tonight.

If Cleveland doesn't win this year they can next year. Just pick up Durant.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
Click to expand...

You seem speechless


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it's closed out tonight so Republicans can get started getting that dump into shape for their convention next month! That's where the real entertainment will be watching and listening to these clowns trying to convince us Trump can be a responsible and thoughtful President! I'm glad Draymond Green was suspended and won't be allowed to be around until after the game; save them just paying the fine and having him in the owner's suite! Those cabaret kicks to the groin of opposing players finally cost him and will take a little luster off the win!
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rate the players on the team.
> 
> 1. James
> 2. Curry
> 3. Klay
> 4. Green
> 5. Igoudala
> 6. Barnes
> 7. Livingston
> 8. Love
> 9. Irving
> 
> After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dellavadova has fucked up how many times? Bench him he's in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who do you go to? Cleveland has nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy for guys like Tristan Thompson who made a name for himself tonight.
> 
> If Cleveland doesn't win this year they can next year. Just pick up Durant.
Click to expand...


If Durant leaves OKC, he will likely head to the Warriors, Cleveland will not be an option.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll call lebron the goat if he can simply win 3 games in a row
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure he has won 3 games in a row multiple times already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem speechless
Click to expand...

Tired. I am taking a class on hosted collaboration solutions and its a lot of technical information.


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> That last Curry foul is clearly part of the home court advantage


That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.


----------



## DGS49

When a team starts whining about the officials, they are toast.  The GSW got their asses kicked last night, and the officiating had nothing to do with it, nor did "home court advantage."  Mr. Curry, from all  indications, is a good person and a fine representative of NBA basketball, but he plays like a whiny little punk who happens to have a magical shooting touch.

Mr. James is one of the five best players ever.  Simply putting his name in the lineup makes any team a playoff team regardless of who else is there.  There are very few others about whom the same could be said.


----------



## Scorpion

Asclepias said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last Curry foul is clearly part of the home court advantage
> 
> 
> 
> That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.
Click to expand...

Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
A win would be good riot control training preconvention.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Collins said it best. The other night Cleveland was up 2 and golden state went up 10 in a minute. That was the time for lebron and Irving to step up and be stars. They didn't. This series should be 2 - 2 and it's crazy not to blame lebron. It's bullshit. He doesn't have the Jordan drive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rate the players on the team.
> 
> 1. James
> 2. Curry
> 3. Klay
> 4. Green
> 5. Igoudala
> 6. Barnes
> 7. Livingston
> 8. Love
> 9. Irving
> 
> After James, Cleveland has squat. Last I saw basketball is a team sport. Lebron is play one on five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dellavadova has fucked up how many times? Bench him he's in over his head
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who do you go to? Cleveland has nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy for guys like Tristan Thompson who made a name for himself tonight.
> 
> If Cleveland doesn't win this year they can next year. Just pick up Durant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Durant leaves OKC, he will likely head to the Warriors, Cleveland will not be an option.
Click to expand...

How the fuck can the Warriors afford to pay for Durant on top of everyone else they have?  I can't see Durant going to that good of a team.  How unfair would that be?


----------



## sealybobo

DGS49 said:


> When a team starts whining about the officials, they are toast.  The GSW got their asses kicked last night, and the officiating had nothing to do with it, nor did "home court advantage."  Mr. Curry, from all  indications, is a good person and a fine representative of NBA basketball, but he plays like a whiny little punk who happens to have a magical shooting touch.
> 
> Mr. James is one of the five best players ever.  Simply putting his name in the lineup makes any team a playoff team regardless of who else is there.  There are very few others about whom the same could be said.


He had the kind of performance last night you have to have in an NBA finals to be cemented in my mind as one of the greatest.  If you can't go off in the NBA finals, who cares how much you score in the regular season or against a first round team.  And he did 40 plus in back to back NBA finals.  Only the greats have done that.  God I love this game.


----------



## sealybobo

Scorpion said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last Curry foul is clearly part of the home court advantage
> 
> 
> 
> That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
> These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
> A win would be good riot control training preconvention.
Click to expand...

OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.


----------



## Scorpion

sealybobo said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last Curry foul is clearly part of the home court advantage
> 
> 
> 
> That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
> These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
> A win would be good riot control training preconvention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
Click to expand...

It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
What a way to start my vacation!  

My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
Never underestimate the power of motivation!


----------



## sealybobo

Scorpion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last Curry foul is clearly part of the home court advantage
> 
> 
> 
> That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
> These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
> A win would be good riot control training preconvention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
> And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
> What a way to start my vacation!
> 
> My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
> Never underestimate the power of motivation!
Click to expand...

Or home court advantage.


----------



## Scorpion

sealybobo said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last Curry foul is clearly part of the home court advantage
> 
> 
> 
> That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
> These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
> A win would be good riot control training preconvention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
> And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
> What a way to start my vacation!
> 
> My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
> Never underestimate the power of motivation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or home court advantage.
Click to expand...

Game 5 was where??
Warriors got bitchslapped.


----------



## sealybobo

Scorpion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
> These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
> A win would be good riot control training preconvention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
> And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
> What a way to start my vacation!
> 
> My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
> Never underestimate the power of motivation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or home court advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Game 5 was where??
> Warriors got bitchslapped.
Click to expand...

No Dremont Green.


----------



## dani67




----------



## Papageorgio

Love a game seven. If you love sports, you have to be loving this NBA Finals. The drama, the play, what a series, what a game, what a season. Lebron living up to his billing, Irving finally becoming the player that Cleveland believe they had drafted. Curry, how hurt is he really, and Thompson upping his game for his Warriors. What a game, loving this.


----------



## Scorpion

sealybobo said:


> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
> These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
> A win would be good riot control training preconvention.
> 
> 
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
> And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
> What a way to start my vacation!
> 
> My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
> Never underestimate the power of motivation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or home court advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Game 5 was where??
> Warriors got bitchslapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Dremont Green.
Click to expand...

And he did so much in game 6.  Eyeroll


----------



## sealybobo

Scorpion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
> And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
> What a way to start my vacation!
> 
> My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
> Never underestimate the power of motivation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or home court advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Game 5 was where??
> Warriors got bitchslapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Dremont Green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he did so much in game 6.  Eyeroll
Click to expand...

In Cleveland!  Lets make fun of Lebron and Irving for how much they did in games 1 and 2


----------



## LA RAM FAN

damn my warriors look like they are going to blow it the fact they went into meltdown mode and lost their cool. to blow a 3-1 lead like they are in danger of is just pitiful.


----------



## Scorpion

9/11 inside job said:


> damn my warriors look like they are going to blow it the fact they went into meltdown mode and lost their cool. to blow a 3-1 lead like they are in danger of is just pitiful.


Curry and Kerr are whining like babies and we're fined for it.  Waaaaaaah


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> damn my warriors look like they are going to blow it the fact they went into meltdown mode and lost their cool. to blow a 3-1 lead like they are in danger of is just pitiful.


That's up to Lebron's supporting cast.  That depends on how well JR Smith, Richard Jefferson, Shumpert, Tristan Thompson and Kevin Love play.  They have to want it more but sometimes want's got nothing to do with it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Kerr is a smart coach, like Phil Jackson, he makes a point and it will cost him some money. I am hearing Warrior fans claiming the game was rigged. My word, what nonsense. Pretty silly stuff. Then you got the nutso's  that don't even follow the NBA now claiming to be fans of the Warriors. WTF?


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Kerr is a smart coach, like Phil Jackson, he makes a point and it will cost him some money. I am hearing Warrior fans claiming the game was rigged. My word, what nonsense. Pretty silly stuff. Then you got the nutso's  that don't even follow the NBA now claiming to be fans of the Warriors. WTF?


People who would claim it was rigged then watch it are just speaking with their emotions. The refs may be inconsistent and even bad at times but they cant make the ball go in or make someone miss shots.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr is a smart coach, like Phil Jackson, he makes a point and it will cost him some money. I am hearing Warrior fans claiming the game was rigged. My word, what nonsense. Pretty silly stuff. Then you got the nutso's  that don't even follow the NBA now claiming to be fans of the Warriors. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> People who would claim it was rigged then watch it are just speaking with their emotions. The refs may be inconsistent and even bad at times but they cant make the ball go in or make someone miss shots.
Click to expand...

I swear in 2005 Chauncey billups threw the NBA finals. I believe the next year donahey that ref got caught cheating. No one asks what games he rigged, but we know he rigged games. I'm not saying games are rigged today but they have been in the past and nobody even realized it.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Kerr is a smart coach, like Phil Jackson, he makes a point and it will cost him some money. I am hearing Warrior fans claiming the game was rigged. My word, what nonsense. Pretty silly stuff. Then you got the nutso's  that don't even follow the NBA now claiming to be fans of the Warriors. WTF?


Whatever it takes to draw in more fans. Bandwagon warrior fans this year are going to games next year or watching games on tnt.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr is a smart coach, like Phil Jackson, he makes a point and it will cost him some money. I am hearing Warrior fans claiming the game was rigged. My word, what nonsense. Pretty silly stuff. Then you got the nutso's  that don't even follow the NBA now claiming to be fans of the Warriors. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> People who would claim it was rigged then watch it are just speaking with their emotions. The refs may be inconsistent and even bad at times but they cant make the ball go in or make someone miss shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I swear in 2005 Chauncey billups threw the NBA finals. I believe the next year donahey that ref got caught cheating. No one asks what games he rigged, but we know he rigged games. I'm not saying games are rigged today but they have been in the past and nobody even realized it.
Click to expand...

I consider the term "rigged" to mean that the NBA was in on it in a official capacity. One person trying to make some money doesnt constitute "rigging".  Think about it. Why didnt last years Finals go 7 games?


----------



## Papageorgio

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr is a smart coach, like Phil Jackson, he makes a point and it will cost him some money. I am hearing Warrior fans claiming the game was rigged. My word, what nonsense. Pretty silly stuff. Then you got the nutso's  that don't even follow the NBA now claiming to be fans of the Warriors. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> People who would claim it was rigged then watch it are just speaking with their emotions. The refs may be inconsistent and even bad at times but they cant make the ball go in or make someone miss shots.
Click to expand...


I agree, Kerr was honest in his press conference, the Warriors lost, the refs called a bad game.


----------



## Treeshepherd

It's Father's Day, game 7, ratings will be huuuuge... I didn't see the last game so can't really comment on the refs, but you can't deny that the league had motive to extend the series.

If there was ever a team that got jobbed it was those Sacramento Kings teams (Webber, Bibby, Vladdy) vs Kobe and Shaq in the Western Finals. That was just obvious, and ratings-driven.

Then there was Tim Donaghy, that ref who got busted for betting on games he officiated. So, it happens.

But all that doesn't matter now. Go Dubs.


----------



## boedicca

Fluck the NBA.  No watchie game 7.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basquebromance

SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## basquebromance

TREYMOND


----------



## basquebromance

Let's go STEPH


----------



## basquebromance

Dray should've never passed that anyway take that shit to the basket dawg


----------



## basquebromance

dani67 said:


> just cavs



YOU DUMB DUMB LOSIN SON OF A BITCH!


----------



## basquebromance

FUCK IT UPPP DRAY


----------



## Asclepias

Bullshit call on Curry. He is entitled to his spot on the floor. You cant just run through someone.


----------



## basquebromance

I hate how the Warriors pass the ball!


----------



## Treeshepherd

omg after Livingston ties it with the slam


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Asclepias

HB back in the house. I hope Curry has been playing possum all game. Now is the time to get busy.


----------



## Asclepias

basquebromance said:


>


MVP of the series when they win.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVP of the series when they win.
Click to expand...

If they win


----------



## sealybobo

boedicca said:


> Fluck the NBA.  No watchie game 7.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're missing out.


----------



## Bonzi

7 minutes.  I'll take GS


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVP of the series when they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they win
Click to expand...

No. When they win.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kerr is a smart coach, like Phil Jackson, he makes a point and it will cost him some money. I am hearing Warrior fans claiming the game was rigged. My word, what nonsense. Pretty silly stuff. Then you got the nutso's  that don't even follow the NBA now claiming to be fans of the Warriors. WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> People who would claim it was rigged then watch it are just speaking with their emotions. The refs may be inconsistent and even bad at times but they cant make the ball go in or make someone miss shots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, Kerr was honest in his press conference, the Warriors lost, the refs called a bad game.
Click to expand...

I heard evey year Jordan picked on one guy. One year the guy he picked on got traded and they picked up Steve Kerr so Jordan thought he would be the new guy to pick on. Kerr punched him in the face. Jordan didn't disrespect him ever again.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MVP of the series when they win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. When they win.
Click to expand...

Its looking that way. It'd be a such better story if Cleveland wins


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> Draymon green should be MVP if/when they win


I called Green for MVP tuesday


----------



## Asclepias

That was a fucking other worldly block by Lebron.


----------



## sealybobo

Irving!


----------



## sealybobo

Omg! Come-on cavs!!!


----------



## Asclepias

Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit


----------



## sealybobo

Wow. My whole outlook on lebron has changed. I'm a fan now. Goat. Golden state was up 3-1. They pulled an okc. Happy for Dan Gilbert.

I was a hater and they proved me wrong. Sorry Kyrie Irving and love. I'll never look at you the same again. There were some games you stunk and I didn't think you were half the players they had on golden state but the role players delivered.

Omg, I just realized the golden state team just ruined a historic season. Just like Brady ruined his perfect season. 

I'm also glad golden state didn't win back to back championships. That's a very hard thing to do. The pistons did it in 88-90 and I don't like seeing other teams do it. The spurs never do it.

Bad time for curry to lose his magic shot. Lol.


----------



## sealybobo

Scorpion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a bullshit foul but I dont think it would have made a difference. The Dubs go back home and close the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Lake Erie Monsters won the cup, the Tribe is in 1st place.......maybe the stars are aligning for CLE.
> These last two games showed Golden State isn't invincible.
> A win would be good riot control training preconvention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
> And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
> What a way to start my vacation!
> 
> My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
> Never underestimate the power of motivation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or home court advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Game 5 was where??
> Warriors got bitchslapped.
Click to expand...

Yea but no dreymont green. Had golden state won he'd be the MVP right now


----------



## sealybobo

I guess I was wrong for knocking lebron for firing his coach. It was clearly the right thing to do.

Lebron is goat. I said it was Jordon but I don't think lebron anywhere near done winning titles.

Had he lost I'd be giving lebron shit but can't anymore


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Love a game seven. If you love sports, you have to be loving this NBA Finals. The drama, the play, what a series, what a game, what a season. Lebron living up to his billing, Irving finally becoming the player that Cleveland believe they had drafted. Curry, how hurt is he really, and Thompson upping his game for his Warriors. What a game, loving this.


One guy I know said he didn't like it because none of the games were close. He had to love game 7


----------



## sealybobo

Scorpion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scorpion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKC proved Golden State isn't invincible but look what happened to them once it went back to CA.
> 
> 
> 
> It's gonna be a knock down drag out fight.
> And I'll be biting my nails all night long in my Cavs shirt with 8 other family members in a bar near a beach drinking beer and tequila in Cancun.
> What a way to start my vacation!
> 
> My daughter said they were already celebrating the win in the Golden State before tipoff.  Doh......
> Never underestimate the power of motivation!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or home court advantage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Game 5 was where??
> Warriors got bitchslapped.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No Dremont Green.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he did so much in game 6.  Eyeroll
Click to expand...

In Cleveland! He played an MVP series. Unfortunately currys magic touch disappeared in all but 1 or 2 games.

Curry choked like lebron usually does. Maybe golden state like Seattle seahawks won't ever make it back. Maybe okc or spurs will win the west next year


----------



## Paulie

You could've just as easily gave kyrie mvp


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> That was a fucking other worldly block by Lebron.


That was like when tayshaun Prince blocked Reggie Miller's shot. It won us the eastern conference title then we beat shaq and Kobe. That block won Cleveland the game.


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> You could've just as easily gave kyrie mvp


Kyrie didn't block that shot.

Kyrie is Scotty pippen. Don't forget lebron is jordan


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could've just as easily gave kyrie mvp
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie didn't block that shot.
> 
> Kyrie is Scotty pippen. Don't forget lebron is jordan
Click to expand...

So what?  Kyrie hit that 3. And and he made several crazy ass shots in this game that are really low percentage shots. He was clutch all series and all playoffs really. I'm not saying he SHOULDVE gotten it, I'm just saying he could've


----------



## Paulie

And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> You could've just as easily gave kyrie mvp
> 
> 
> 
> Kyrie didn't block that shot.
> 
> Kyrie is Scotty pippen. Don't forget lebron is jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what?  Kyrie hit that 3. And and he made several crazy ass shots in this game that are really low percentage shots. He was clutch all series and all playoffs really. I'm not saying he SHOULDVE gotten it, I'm just saying he could've
Click to expand...

I didn't think him or love could do it. Smartest thing they did was sit dellevadova the fuck down at the end of the bench. He was over his head


----------



## sealybobo

God I love an upset!


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same


That's what I meant


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same


Kyrie is Robin lebron is batman


----------



## sealybobo

I'm looking at lebrons supporting cast and he didn't have very many weapons. I'm happy for Tristan Thompson Jr Smith and Richard Jefferson.


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> You could've just as easily gave kyrie mvp


Not really. He hit a shot but he was in no way the MVP


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fucking other worldly block by Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> That was like when tayshaun Prince blocked Reggie Miller's shot. It won us the eastern conference title then we beat shaq and Kobe. That block won Cleveland the game.
Click to expand...

No it wasnt like that at all. Did you see how high his head was when he blocked it?


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same


I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.


----------



## Paulie

Asclepias said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a fucking other worldly block by Lebron.
> 
> 
> 
> That was like when tayshaun Prince blocked Reggie Miller's shot. It won us the eastern conference title then we beat shaq and Kobe. That block won Cleveland the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it wasnt like that at all. Did you see how high his head was when he blocked it?
Click to expand...

I believe he can fly.

Omg lebrons stock just went up. I hope he stays in Cleveland. He has to now!


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
Click to expand...

Oh come on now. I'd take pippen over curry or klay Thompson too. One ring now you've put Kyrie in 50 greatest players?


----------



## Rocko

Paulie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
Click to expand...


Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.


----------



## Rocko

Congratulations cavs. Now thank god we won't have to hear cleveland sports fans whine anymore.


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Congratulations cavs. Now thank god we won't have to hear cleveland sports fans whine anymore.


No now they'll be cocky arrogant assholes like OSU fans


----------



## Locke11_21

The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like lebron you got to love his finals record. Is he 2 for 7?
> 
> Seriously Miami Wade lebron durant bosh carmelo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In four of those years he didn't have the best team, nor was he favored to win. The three years he had the better team he won.
> 
> Of the six years that Jordan went to the finals, he had the better team and they were favored to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He couldn't have he only won 2 of 4 in Miami. He lost to Dirk nowitski for God sakes. He just doesn't have that killer mentality take over games put his team on his shoulders the way Jordan did. Jordan won 3 in a row then won 3 in a row again. That's fucking unbelievable. Lebron is unfuckingbelievable don't get me wrong but he never had even 1 finals MVP killer performance so in the big games Jordan is still the goat. Jordan would have mentally and physically beat Craps James.
> 
> Lebron has been the best player on the planet since he got info the league but he won't surpass Jordan as goat. Maybe the younger generation will think so but they didn't watch Jordan. Even when the bad boys were beating Jordan's bulls Jordan was the baddest player on the planet.
> 
> Now I no longer think it's unfair for lebron to put together a dream team. Wade Durant Carmelo lebron bosh vs golden state
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After last seasons finals? That guy did it all to win that series, he was unbelievable. They won two games because of Lebron, they would have been swept otherwise.
Click to expand...

Man was I wrong looking back at all my comments


----------



## sealybobo

Locke11_21 said:


> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.


Don't be a hater. Coming from someone who didn't have a pony in the race I can see it was officiated fairly.


----------



## Locke11_21

sealybobo said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
Click to expand...


I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining


----------



## Rocko

Locke11_21 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
Click to expand...

 On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.


----------



## sealybobo

Locke11_21 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
Click to expand...

There's always someone who will say that every year. Let's see if ANYONE tomorrow complains about the officiating. Only dubs fans. Well they can cry us a river. They blew it. 3 games in a row. Curry went cold. They could have easily lost to okc but curry and Thompson caught fire. They certainly didn't catch fire in games 5-7


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.
Click to expand...

It's not out of line when you see shady calls but this one seemed legit to me.

Now I will go back to rooting against James but hats off to the man. He shut us doubters up.

What is he 3 for 6 or 3 for 7? Pretty impressive either way.

Can lebron win 3 more?


----------



## Rocko

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not out of line when you see shady calls but this one seemed legit to me.
> 
> Now I will go back to rooting against James but hats off to the man. He shut us doubters up.
> 
> What is he 3 for 6 or 3 for 7? Pretty impressive either way.
> 
> Can lebron win 3 more?
Click to expand...


Hopefully not. My problem with Lebron is he took the easy way out, he's a ring chaser. Although I admit ,after watchingt his series, I think he is still the best in the game.


----------



## Rocko

3 for 6 btw


----------



## sealybobo

Rocko said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not out of line when you see shady calls but this one seemed legit to me.
> 
> Now I will go back to rooting against James but hats off to the man. He shut us doubters up.
> 
> What is he 3 for 6 or 3 for 7? Pretty impressive either way.
> 
> Can lebron win 3 more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully not. My problem with Lebron is he took the easy way out, he's a ring chaser. Although I admit ,after watchingt his series, I think he is still the best in the game.
Click to expand...

He didn't go back to a Cleveland team that was stacked. It's not like Cleveland was great without him. But he did jump to Miami but I don't blame him. Cleveland didn't have its shit together. Had to rely too much on guys like verejao. So he went where he could win. It worked out for Cleveland. I can't wait to see what happens next year. Where will Durant go? How good will golden state be? They can't top this season except for the finals. Will they lose anyone?


----------



## Fiero425

sealybobo said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not out of line when you see shady calls but this one seemed legit to me.
> 
> Now I will go back to rooting against James but hats off to the man. He shut us doubters up.
> 
> What is he 3 for 6 or 3 for 7? Pretty impressive either way.
> 
> Can lLebron win 3 more?
Click to expand...


Doubtful! He needed GS to perform the biggest choke job in NBA history! _"Thanks Draymond; ya gave it away! Got suspended for game 5 & ended up losing in 7 w/ a 3-1 lead! Ya Blew it & it couldn't have happened to a stupider team!"_ I put this on the coach as well; overplaying Curry to break Bulls' record at the end of the season didn't help! The Bulls actually rested players & lost 2 of the last 4 back in '96, but knucklehead Kerr wanted the record & the Championship! _"Was it worth it?"_


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
Click to expand...

Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's always someone who will say that every year. Let's see if ANYONE tomorrow complains about the officiating. Only dubs fans. Well they can cry us a river. They blew it. 3 games in a row. Curry went cold. They could have easily lost to okc but curry and Thompson caught fire. They certainly didn't catch fire in games 5-7
Click to expand...

Nah. I'm a Dubs fan and this game was officiated very well except for that one BS call that didnt matter against Curry.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.
Click to expand...


   Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.


----------



## Asclepias

Fiero425 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NBA needs to classified as entertainment, not a sport. It's more rigged than professional wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not out of line when you see shady calls but this one seemed legit to me.
> 
> Now I will go back to rooting against James but hats off to the man. He shut us doubters up.
> 
> What is he 3 for 6 or 3 for 7? Pretty impressive either way.
> 
> Can lLebron win 3 more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful! He needed GS to perform the biggest choke job in NBA history! _"Thanks Draymond; ya gave it away! Got suspended for game 5 & ended up losing in 7 w/ a 3-1 lead! Ya Blew it & it couldn't have happened to a stupider team!"_ I put this on the coach as well; overplaying Curry to break Bulls' record at the end of the season didn't help! The Bulls actually rested players & lost 2 of the last 4 back in '96, but knucklehead Kerr wanted the record & the Championship! _"Was it worth it?"_
Click to expand...

????

You think going for the record made them lose the Finals?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.
Click to expand...

I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.


----------



## MarathonMike

Jordan would have won a couple of titles without Pippen, but not 6. No way, Pippen complimented Jordan offensively and the two of them together defensively were a wall.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.
Click to expand...


   Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

MarathonMike said:


> Jordan would have won a couple of titles without Pippen, but not 6. No way, Pippen complimented Jordan offensively and the two of them together defensively were a wall.



      MJ was still MJ with or without Pippen though.
  Pippen without MJ ......meh.


----------



## Fiero425

Asclepias said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a hater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not out of line when you see shady calls but this one seemed legit to me.
> 
> Now I will go back to rooting against James but hats off to the man. He shut us doubters up.
> 
> What is he 3 for 6 or 3 for 7? Pretty impressive either way.
> 
> Can lLebron win 3 more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful! He needed GS to perform the biggest choke job in NBA history! _"Thanks Draymond; ya gave it away! Got suspended for game 5 & ended up losing in 7 w/ a 3-1 lead! Ya Blew it & it couldn't have happened to a stupider team!"_ I put this on the coach as well; overplaying Curry to break Bulls' record at the end of the season didn't help! The Bulls actually rested players & lost 2 of the last 4 back in '96, but knucklehead Kerr wanted the record & the Championship! _"Was it worth it?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ????
> 
> You think going for the record made them lose the Finals?
Click to expand...


It certainly didn't help! Curry did get banged up missed games and minutes making it more difficult overtaking '96 Bulls!


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.
Click to expand...

Obviously you dont know shit if you think Pip was average.


----------



## Asclepias

Fiero425 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Locke11_21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not, I'm being a realist. It's why I don't have a NBA team I follow.  If I'm gonna watch something that's rigged, I'd rather watch WWE, it's far more entertaining
> 
> 
> 
> On what basis do you say that? If the nba us rigged all pro sports are rigged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not out of line when you see shady calls but this one seemed legit to me.
> 
> Now I will go back to rooting against James but hats off to the man. He shut us doubters up.
> 
> What is he 3 for 6 or 3 for 7? Pretty impressive either way.
> 
> Can lLebron win 3 more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doubtful! He needed GS to perform the biggest choke job in NBA history! _"Thanks Draymond; ya gave it away! Got suspended for game 5 & ended up losing in 7 w/ a 3-1 lead! Ya Blew it & it couldn't have happened to a stupider team!"_ I put this on the coach as well; overplaying Curry to break Bulls' record at the end of the season didn't help! The Bulls actually rested players & lost 2 of the last 4 back in '96, but knucklehead Kerr wanted the record & the Championship! _"Was it worth it?"_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ????
> 
> You think going for the record made them lose the Finals?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It certainly didn't help! Curry did get banged up missed games and minutes making it more difficult overtaking '96 Bulls!
Click to expand...

He didnt get banged up. He slipped and fell and banged his knee during the playoffs.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan would have won a couple of titles without Pippen, but not 6. No way, Pippen complimented Jordan offensively and the two of them together defensively were a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MJ was still MJ with or without Pippen though.
> Pippen without MJ ......meh.
Click to expand...

So why did Pippen do better without MJ than MJ ever did without him?


----------



## Asclepias

MarathonMike said:


> Jordan would have won a couple of titles without Pippen, but not 6. No way, Pippen complimented Jordan offensively and the two of them together defensively were a wall.


I dont know. I would like to think he would have won more than 1 title but Pippen is what put MJ over the top. He didnt have to guard the best player on the other team and Pippen let MJ do all the scoring. When they concentrated on MJ too much Pippen would take over scoring. Pippen was like a swiss army knife. He did it all.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks? 
Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.


----------



## dani67




----------



## Paulie

Rocko said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.
Click to expand...

whats that worth these days? Hardly any of the great players these days play defense


----------



## Paulie

Treeshepherd said:


> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.


It's funny what's considered a wide open look for steph curry lol. Those were definitely not wide open looks for about 99.9% of the league. Flat out, curry choked. He choked last year too that's why a bench player won the MVP


----------



## Paulie

One of the biggest observations in this series is the way the refs were letting these guys play. They weren't calling a lot of hand checks and were letting contact go off the ball. And that really made an impact on the Warriors outside shooting. I think it kind of goes to show that curry would be ineffective in Jordan's era where that's the way the game was officiated. I'm sure he would've adapted, but if you were to just drop the Warriors right now into 1995-96, the Bulls are destroying them.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.


Unless you were rooting for golden state this was a great NBA finals.


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny what's considered a wide open look for steph curry lol. Those were definitely not wide open looks for about 99.9% of the league. Flat out, curry choked. He choked last year too that's why a bench player won the MVP
Click to expand...

Who was MVP last year?


----------



## DGS49

LeBron MUST now be considered one of the best BB players of all time.  Single-handedly took a pretty good team to the NBA championship.  There is no way to say who is #1, but LeBron is definitely in a tiny, tiny group...MJ, Wilt, Bill Russell, Oscar Robertson, Shaq, Bird & Magic...the list is so short.


----------



## sealybobo

DGS49 said:


> LeBron MUST now be considered one of the best BB players of all time.  Single-handedly took a pretty good team to the NBA championship.  There is no way to say who is #1, but LeBron is definitely in a tiny, tiny group...MJ, Wilt, Bill Russell, Oscar Robertson, Shaq, Bird & Magic...the list is so short.


I agree. In fact, how many finals did Larry go to and win? Lebron passed him in my mind for sure.

Magic had Kareem and worthy. He was amazing but had lots of help.

I'll still argue that Jordan, 6 for 6 in NBA finals is the best but even I realize that's just an opinion. Lebron finally lived up to the hype. He didn't choke or cramp he won and he beat a damn good team. That's one for the books. Thank you Cleveland for giving us all something to remember


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I am glad I did not watch last nights game. Looks like the warriors are not near as great a team as I believed them to be. They for sure are not comparable to the Lakers team that won four strait championships some 15 years ago or so like i thought,not because they did not win another championship but because of the fact they blew a 3-1 lead.

Those Laker teams would NEVER have lost their composure like the Warriors did in game six when things were not going their way.they would never have had that meltdown when things were not going their way in game 6  and let it affect them and their performance for the final game 7. This team is not near as great as it has been billed to be obviously.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> I am glad I did not watch last nights game. Looks like the warriors are not near as great a team as I believed them to be. They for sure are not comparable to the Lakers team that won four strait championships some 15 years ago or so like i thought,not because they did not win another championship but because of the fact they blew a 3-1 lead.
> 
> Those Laker teams would NEVER have lost their composure like the Warriors did in game six when things were not going their way.they would never have had that meltdown when things were not going their way in game 6  and let it affect them and their performance for the final game 7. This team is not near as great as it has been billed to be obviously.


No other team blew a 3-1 lead. Only the warriors ever did that. Okc did it in the conference finals. Weird. And the spurs blew chunks against okc.

This one has to hurt. My pistons lost game 7 to the spurs in 05 and it still hurts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I did not watch last nights game. Looks like the warriors are not near as great a team as I believed them to be. They for sure are not comparable to the Lakers team that won four strait championships some 15 years ago or so like i thought,not because they did not win another championship but because of the fact they blew a 3-1 lead.
> 
> Those Laker teams would NEVER have lost their composure like the Warriors did in game six when things were not going their way.they would never have had that meltdown when things were not going their way in game 6  and let it affect them and their performance for the final game 7. This team is not near as great as it has been billed to be obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> No other team blew a 3-1 lead. Only the warriors ever did that. Okc did it in the conference finals. Weird. And the spurs blew chunks against okc.
> 
> This one has to hurt. My pistons lost game 7 to the spurs in 05 and it still hurts.
Click to expand...


But they did  not blow a 3-1 lead correct? yeah it is very dissapointing to me that they lost like this.Had they not blown a 3-1 lead i would have thought nothing of it but yeah,its dissapointing to lose it like this.

check your pm.you will find some very interesting stuff there not about your pistons,but your Lions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paulie said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny what's considered a wide open look for steph curry lol. Those were definitely not wide open looks for about 99.9% of the league. Flat out, curry choked. He choked last year too that's why a bench player won the MVP
Click to expand...


Yeah he sure indeed choked,the fact he went into meltdown mode like he did in game six losing his composure like that and then letting it affect him in game 7 as well.he indeed did choke.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I did not watch last nights game. Looks like the warriors are not near as great a team as I believed them to be. They for sure are not comparable to the Lakers team that won four strait championships some 15 years ago or so like i thought,not because they did not win another championship but because of the fact they blew a 3-1 lead.
> 
> Those Laker teams would NEVER have lost their composure like the Warriors did in game six when things were not going their way.they would never have had that meltdown when things were not going their way in game 6  and let it affect them and their performance for the final game 7. This team is not near as great as it has been billed to be obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> No other team blew a 3-1 lead. Only the warriors ever did that. Okc did it in the conference finals. Weird. And the spurs blew chunks against okc.
> 
> This one has to hurt. My pistons lost game 7 to the spurs in 05 and it still hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they did  not blow a 3-1 lead correct? yeah it is very dissapointing to me that they lost like this.Had they not blown a 3-1 lead i would have thought nothing of it but yeah,its dissapointing to lose it like this.
> 
> check your pm.you will find some very interesting stuff there not about your pistons,but your Lions.
Click to expand...

The refs didn't make curry miss all those shots.

We've always known in the playoffs things get more physical. Don't have a dreymont green on your team then cry the game was too physical.

I know it was a storybook ending but that doesn't mean it was written in advance


----------



## Treeshepherd

sealybobo said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you were rooting for golden state this was a great NBA finals.
Click to expand...


I was rooting for GS. I don't care about LeBron or Cleveland. 

Game 7 was a close game. The others weren't a contest in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Treeshepherd

Paulie said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny what's considered a wide open look for steph curry lol. Those were definitely not wide open looks for about 99.9% of the league. Flat out, curry choked. He choked last year too that's why a bench player won the MVP
Click to expand...


Curry bricked a 3 pointer off the side of the backboard where he was well screened. It was a set play to get him open and he had a few feet clearance.

He aired a baseline scoop shot from 4 feet away right over the hoop. So bad it ended up being a pass for a dunk to someone, I forget who. I've never seen Curry miss layups like that until these playoffs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I did not watch last nights game. Looks like the warriors are not near as great a team as I believed them to be. They for sure are not comparable to the Lakers team that won four strait championships some 15 years ago or so like i thought,not because they did not win another championship but because of the fact they blew a 3-1 lead.
> 
> Those Laker teams would NEVER have lost their composure like the Warriors did in game six when things were not going their way.they would never have had that meltdown when things were not going their way in game 6  and let it affect them and their performance for the final game 7. This team is not near as great as it has been billed to be obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> No other team blew a 3-1 lead. Only the warriors ever did that. Okc did it in the conference finals. Weird. And the spurs blew chunks against okc.
> 
> This one has to hurt. My pistons lost game 7 to the spurs in 05 and it still hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they did  not blow a 3-1 lead correct? yeah it is very dissapointing to me that they lost like this.Had they not blown a 3-1 lead i would have thought nothing of it but yeah,its dissapointing to lose it like this.
> 
> check your pm.you will find some very interesting stuff there not about your pistons,but your Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs didn't make curry miss all those shots.
> 
> We've always known in the playoffs things get more physical. Don't have a dreymont green on your team then cry the game was too physical.
> 
> I know it was a storybook ending but that doesn't mean it was written in advance
Click to expand...


who was that to? i Never said the refs made Curry miss those shots.i did not watch the game remember?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you were rooting for golden state this was a great NBA finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was rooting for GS. I don't care about LeBron or Cleveland.
> 
> Game 7 was a close game. The others weren't a contest in the 4th quarter.
Click to expand...

yeah that was why I was rooting for GS. Dont like LeBron.


----------



## sealybobo

Treeshepherd said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you were rooting for golden state this was a great NBA finals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was rooting for GS. I don't care about LeBron or Cleveland.
> 
> Game 7 was a close game. The others weren't a contest in the 4th quarter.
Click to expand...

There were some games where Cleveland went up 20 and golden state came back.

Give Cleveland credit for not choking. I was sure they would choke. Gotta admit I was wrong


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I did not watch last nights game. Looks like the warriors are not near as great a team as I believed them to be. They for sure are not comparable to the Lakers team that won four strait championships some 15 years ago or so like i thought,not because they did not win another championship but because of the fact they blew a 3-1 lead.
> 
> Those Laker teams would NEVER have lost their composure like the Warriors did in game six when things were not going their way.they would never have had that meltdown when things were not going their way in game 6  and let it affect them and their performance for the final game 7. This team is not near as great as it has been billed to be obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> No other team blew a 3-1 lead. Only the warriors ever did that. Okc did it in the conference finals. Weird. And the spurs blew chunks against okc.
> 
> This one has to hurt. My pistons lost game 7 to the spurs in 05 and it still hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they did  not blow a 3-1 lead correct? yeah it is very dissapointing to me that they lost like this.Had they not blown a 3-1 lead i would have thought nothing of it but yeah,its dissapointing to lose it like this.
> 
> check your pm.you will find some very interesting stuff there not about your pistons,but your Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs didn't make curry miss all those shots.
> 
> We've always known in the playoffs things get more physical. Don't have a dreymont green on your team then cry the game was too physical.
> 
> I know it was a storybook ending but that doesn't mean it was written in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who was that to? i Never said the refs made Curry miss those shots.i did not watch the game remember?
Click to expand...

Then don't say its fixed


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I did not watch last nights game. Looks like the warriors are not near as great a team as I believed them to be. They for sure are not comparable to the Lakers team that won four strait championships some 15 years ago or so like i thought,not because they did not win another championship but because of the fact they blew a 3-1 lead.
> 
> Those Laker teams would NEVER have lost their composure like the Warriors did in game six when things were not going their way.they would never have had that meltdown when things were not going their way in game 6  and let it affect them and their performance for the final game 7. This team is not near as great as it has been billed to be obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> No other team blew a 3-1 lead. Only the warriors ever did that. Okc did it in the conference finals. Weird. And the spurs blew chunks against okc.
> 
> This one has to hurt. My pistons lost game 7 to the spurs in 05 and it still hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But they did  not blow a 3-1 lead correct? yeah it is very dissapointing to me that they lost like this.Had they not blown a 3-1 lead i would have thought nothing of it but yeah,its dissapointing to lose it like this.
> 
> check your pm.you will find some very interesting stuff there not about your pistons,but your Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs didn't make curry miss all those shots.
> 
> We've always known in the playoffs things get more physical. Don't have a dreymont green on your team then cry the game was too physical.
> 
> I know it was a storybook ending but that doesn't mean it was written in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who was that to? i Never said the refs made Curry miss those shots.i did not watch the game remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't say its fixed
Click to expand...


dude you are confusing last nights basketball game with my pm i sent you on how "NFL" playoff  games are fixed.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No other team blew a 3-1 lead. Only the warriors ever did that. Okc did it in the conference finals. Weird. And the spurs blew chunks against okc.
> 
> This one has to hurt. My pistons lost game 7 to the spurs in 05 and it still hurts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But they did  not blow a 3-1 lead correct? yeah it is very dissapointing to me that they lost like this.Had they not blown a 3-1 lead i would have thought nothing of it but yeah,its dissapointing to lose it like this.
> 
> check your pm.you will find some very interesting stuff there not about your pistons,but your Lions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The refs didn't make curry miss all those shots.
> 
> We've always known in the playoffs things get more physical. Don't have a dreymont green on your team then cry the game was too physical.
> 
> I know it was a storybook ending but that doesn't mean it was written in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who was that to? i Never said the refs made Curry miss those shots.i did not watch the game remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't say its fixed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude you are confusing last nights basketball game with my pm i sent you on how "NFL" playoff  games are fixed.
Click to expand...

I refuse to believe it's fixed on the level you say but so did my grandfather when he defended big time wrestling. I could be wrong but hey, ignorance is bliss. Looks real to me.

When are they going to fix it so Durant and Westbrook get their rings?


----------



## fbj

Steve Kerr was exposed as a fraudulent coach

Steph curry is a overrated homo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they did  not blow a 3-1 lead correct? yeah it is very dissapointing to me that they lost like this.Had they not blown a 3-1 lead i would have thought nothing of it but yeah,its dissapointing to lose it like this.
> 
> check your pm.you will find some very interesting stuff there not about your pistons,but your Lions.
> 
> 
> 
> The refs didn't make curry miss all those shots.
> 
> We've always known in the playoffs things get more physical. Don't have a dreymont green on your team then cry the game was too physical.
> 
> I know it was a storybook ending but that doesn't mean it was written in advance
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who was that to? i Never said the refs made Curry miss those shots.i did not watch the game remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't say its fixed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude you are confusing last nights basketball game with my pm i sent you on how "NFL" playoff  games are fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to believe it's fixed on the level you say but so did my grandfather when he defended big time wrestling. I could be wrong but hey, ignorance is bliss. Looks real to me.
> 
> When are they going to fix it so Durant and Westbrook get their rings?
Click to expand...


well I am glad that you at least acknowledge its possible you might be wrong.there IS hope you may wake up someday same as i did.


----------



## Paulie

Bottom line is lebron has accomplished as much or more than Jordan did at age 31. Lebron also has 2 championships as an underdog which Jordan NEVER did. Jordan never won until he had an all star cast around him


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Steve Kerr was exposed as a fraudulent coach
> 
> Steph curry is a overrated homo


He relied too much on curry and Thompson to make miracle 3s. You said it before. Live by the 3 die by the 3.

I blame more the players. They lost 3 in a row! I guess Cleveland wanted it more and they didn't give up or get intimidated.

And lebron finally had a jordanesk type finals performance. He earned this ring more than the other two.

Unfuckingbelievable! Now I'm actually afraid of lebron. He's not the guy who choked against dallas


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The refs didn't make curry miss all those shots.
> 
> We've always known in the playoffs things get more physical. Don't have a dreymont green on your team then cry the game was too physical.
> 
> I know it was a storybook ending but that doesn't mean it was written in advance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who was that to? i Never said the refs made Curry miss those shots.i did not watch the game remember?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then don't say its fixed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude you are confusing last nights basketball game with my pm i sent you on how "NFL" playoff  games are fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to believe it's fixed on the level you say but so did my grandfather when he defended big time wrestling. I could be wrong but hey, ignorance is bliss. Looks real to me.
> 
> When are they going to fix it so Durant and Westbrook get their rings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I am glad that you at least acknowledge its possible you might be wrong.there IS hope you may wake up someday same as i did.
Click to expand...

I hope not. Doesn't look like fun knowing what you know.

I feel like a theist who thinks God is real and I'm talking to an atheist who realizes it's all made up. God I hope I'm not being like an ignorance is bliss theist


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> who was that to? i Never said the refs made Curry miss those shots.i did not watch the game remember?
> 
> 
> 
> Then don't say its fixed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude you are confusing last nights basketball game with my pm i sent you on how "NFL" playoff  games are fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I refuse to believe it's fixed on the level you say but so did my grandfather when he defended big time wrestling. I could be wrong but hey, ignorance is bliss. Looks real to me.
> 
> When are they going to fix it so Durant and Westbrook get their rings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I am glad that you at least acknowledge its possible you might be wrong.there IS hope you may wake up someday same as i did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope not. Doesn't look like fun knowing what you know.
> 
> I feel like a theist who thinks God is real and I'm talking to an atheist who realizes it's all made up. God I hope I'm not being like an ignorance is bliss theist
Click to expand...


true enough.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Steve Kerr was exposed as a fraudulent coach
> 
> Steph curry is a overrated homo


You're just glad a black coach won. Lol jk. Actually so am I and here's why. I always love it when a black coach or qb wins because I grew up with white people saying blacks aren't smart enough to lead.

Think about that. That was an actual conversation whites had even in the 90s because there weren't a lot of black coaches or qb's. I love it when blacks prove the racists wrong.

But does this make tyronn lue a great coach? If you blame Kerr what did lue do right? One thing was to not start love the other was to sit dellenadova. The two white boys. Love redeemed himself dellavadohva needs to dellavaGOva


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Bottom line is lebron has accomplished as much or more than Jordan did at age 31. Lebron also has 2 championships as an underdog which Jordan NEVER did. Jordan never won until he had an all star cast around him


6 out of 6 in the finals! But I'm starting to see lebron is a beast in every aspect of the word. I now see when he got beat up in the finals 3 or 4 times that was not his fault.

1 in Cleveland with varajao and hardly anyone else. Mo Peterson? Who else was on that team? And they beat the champion pistons to advance to the finals. Didn't he lose to the spurs? He was young and on a bad team.

2. Miami lost to Dallas and the spurs but they beat okc and the spurs?  Is that right.

Lebron NBA finals record is a lot better today than it was yesterday and itd be worse had he lost again. 

We are watching history. One of the goat it's official.


----------



## sealybobo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.
Click to expand...

I doubt that. Maybe you know more about the granny shot free throw era but that's it. Lol. Did you see snoop dog on Jimmy Kimmel commentating an old basketball game with one black guy on the court. Snoop was hilarious

Is there any chance lebron leaves Cleveland now?


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> 
> 
> Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that. Maybe you know more about the granny shot free throw era but that's it. Lol. Did you see snoop dog on Jimmy Kimmel commentating an old basketball game with one black guy on the court. Snoop was hilarious
> 
> Is there any chance lebron leaves Cleveland now?
Click to expand...

 LeBron has done what he set out to do: bring a championship home. He loves Ohio and it will take something catastrophic to make him leave again; especially now. LeBron will likely retire as a Cavalier and then become a head coach for the franchise. That is if he doesn't become governor in the interim. heh heh heh!


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pippen would shut down most of of todays NBA players and thats just on the defensive side of the ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that. Maybe you know more about the granny shot free throw era but that's it. Lol. Did you see snoop dog on Jimmy Kimmel commentating an old basketball game with one black guy on the court. Snoop was hilarious
> 
> Is there any chance lebron leaves Cleveland now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron has done what he set out to do: bring a championship home. He loves Ohio and it will take something catastrophic to make him leave again; especially now. LeBron will likely retire as a Cavalier and then become a head coach for the franchise. That is if he doesn't become governor in the interim. heh heh heh!
Click to expand...

I heard he wants to play with all these other great players. Maybe he can get them to come to Cleveland now.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pippen was a product of MJ,without him he was barely above average.
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that. Maybe you know more about the granny shot free throw era but that's it. Lol. Did you see snoop dog on Jimmy Kimmel commentating an old basketball game with one black guy on the court. Snoop was hilarious
> 
> Is there any chance lebron leaves Cleveland now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron has done what he set out to do: bring a championship home. He loves Ohio and it will take something catastrophic to make him leave again; especially now. LeBron will likely retire as a Cavalier and then become a head coach for the franchise. That is if he doesn't become governor in the interim. heh heh heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard he wants to play with all these other great players. Maybe he can get them to come to Cleveland now.
Click to expand...

 That is a novel idea, but which worthy player is in free agency right now? And what about salary caps? would anyone of them take a cut like LeBron did when he went to Miami?


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Bottom line is lebron has accomplished as much or more than Jordan did at age 31. Lebron also has 2 championships as an underdog which Jordan NEVER did. Jordan never won until he had an all star cast around him


I kind of made fun of Tom Brady Kobe and Payton Manning too for winning early then not winning for so many years after that but Payton and Manning won late and Kobe was able to win again with Gasol. Lebron winning somewhere other than Miami proves he's the man.

How many players have won on multiple teams? Dennis rodman, shaq, the list can't be long. Im talking about being a starter.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you never played a lick of basketball. MJ said Pippen made him what he was. Basically steel sharpened steel. Since MJ was in the league first of course he gave Pip some pointers but like I said from his own mouth Pippen made him better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I doubt that. Maybe you know more about the granny shot free throw era but that's it. Lol. Did you see snoop dog on Jimmy Kimmel commentating an old basketball game with one black guy on the court. Snoop was hilarious
> 
> Is there any chance lebron leaves Cleveland now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron has done what he set out to do: bring a championship home. He loves Ohio and it will take something catastrophic to make him leave again; especially now. LeBron will likely retire as a Cavalier and then become a head coach for the franchise. That is if he doesn't become governor in the interim. heh heh heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard he wants to play with all these other great players. Maybe he can get them to come to Cleveland now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a novel idea, but which worthy player is in free agency right now? And what about salary caps? would anyone of them take a cut like LeBron did when he went to Miami?
Click to expand...

I think lebron endorsement deals just went up. He could make room for Kevin Durant.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fool....I know more about the NBA then you'll ever know.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that. Maybe you know more about the granny shot free throw era but that's it. Lol. Did you see snoop dog on Jimmy Kimmel commentating an old basketball game with one black guy on the court. Snoop was hilarious
> 
> Is there any chance lebron leaves Cleveland now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LeBron has done what he set out to do: bring a championship home. He loves Ohio and it will take something catastrophic to make him leave again; especially now. LeBron will likely retire as a Cavalier and then become a head coach for the franchise. That is if he doesn't become governor in the interim. heh heh heh!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard he wants to play with all these other great players. Maybe he can get them to come to Cleveland now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a novel idea, but which worthy player is in free agency right now? And what about salary caps? would anyone of them take a cut like LeBron did when he went to Miami?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think lebron endorsement deals just went up. He could make room for Kevin Durant.
Click to expand...

Durant is good but too prone to injury. The Cavs need durability as well as skill! We don't want a repeat of last year.


----------



## Rocko

Paulie said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that worth these days? Hardly any of the great players these days play defense
Click to expand...


Two-way-players may be a rare commodity, but that doesn't mean they aren't a valuble one.


----------



## fbj

Paulie said:


> Bottom line is lebron has accomplished as much or more than Jordan did at age 31. Lebron also has 2 championships as an underdog which Jordan NEVER did. Jordan never won until he had an all star cast around him




Jordan never left his team doe


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you know I thought the warriors moving to SF in a couple years from now was a done deal but after listenting to these two videos I dont see how it CAN happen? anyone? thoughts?

June 17 at 2:26pm ·
One of the leading San Francisco transit advocacy groups can join opponents of proposed Golden State Warriors Arena as a Plaintiff in the litigation to keep the arena out of Mission Bay, according to a ruling by San Francisco Superior Court Judge Garrett Wong.

Judge Wong ruled Thursday that SaveMuni, a dedicated association of transit activists, environmentalists and neighborhood leaders, will be allowed to legally join the fight against the Golden State Warriors.

The lawsuit against the Warriors proposed arena, which goes to trial this Friday, June 17 at 9:30 a.m. in Department 503, argues that San Francisco city officials violated the California Environmental Quality Act (CEQA) and other laws by not properly considering alternative locations for the arena and by failing to adequately address the project’s environmental impacts, such as traffic, air quality, and noise. It also argues that the City of San Francisco broke its own development rules and limits under Proposition “M.”

http://www.cbs8.com/…/opponents-of-warriors-proposed-sf


----------



## Paulie

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is lebron has accomplished as much or more than Jordan did at age 31. Lebron also has 2 championships as an underdog which Jordan NEVER did. Jordan never won until he had an all star cast around him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan never left his team doe
Click to expand...

No? Jordan was never a Washington wizard?


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that worth these days? Hardly any of the great players these days play defense
Click to expand...

Thats why there are not that many potential GOAT players.in the league now. Most players are specialists.  I can only think of a handful that even play both ways let alone are at superstar level on the defensive side of the ball. Klay, Paul George, Kawhi Leonard, CP3, Westbrook, are the only ones that come to mind. How many players in the league are superstar level on defense and can also get you 20 plus? Lebron can go into lock down mode when he wants to. I'll never forget how he locked down Rose in the playoffs that time.


----------



## Asclepias

DGS49 said:


> LeBron MUST now be considered one of the best BB players of all time.  Single-handedly took a pretty good team to the NBA championship.  There is no way to say who is #1, but LeBron is definitely in a tiny, tiny group...MJ, Wilt, Bill Russell, Oscar Robertson, Shaq, Bird & Magic...the list is so short.


I considered him a GOAT after his first ring. Just the fact he took that first scrub Cavs team to the Finals and averaged all those points in the playoffs when he was the only threat let me know I was looking at an all time great.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well last night sucked. Curry was terrible and I think the play by play broadcasters were tentative to say so. Air balls on wide open looks?
> Kyrie Irving was amazing the last two games. He willed the Cavs to victory.
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny what's considered a wide open look for steph curry lol. Those were definitely not wide open looks for about 99.9% of the league. Flat out, curry choked. He choked last year too that's why a bench player won the MVP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who was MVP last year?
Click to expand...

Iggy was the MVP last year.


----------



## Asclepias

fbj said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is lebron has accomplished as much or more than Jordan did at age 31. Lebron also has 2 championships as an underdog which Jordan NEVER did. Jordan never won until he had an all star cast around him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan never left his team doe
Click to expand...

You must have forgotten he went to play baseball.


----------



## JQPublic1

This year is one that will be immortalized in the annals of NBA basketball. So many historic "firsts." 

But for me, the thrill of a lifetime was to see that "no team has ever come back to win a title after being down 3-1,"  be stricken. I hated that cliche.`
But , let's be real… No one, including me, would have bet on the Cavaliers finally beating those odds; especially having to beat the seemingly invincible Warriors twice on their home court. A neon sign kept going off in my head that read : 73 games  vs 9 losses. in the regular season.  That 3-1 deficit seemed insurmountable and I thought the Cavaliers were just going to go through the motions while GS would showboat and dance to victory. I was wrong!

LeBron's performance was legendary but Irving stood up and said, I AM SOMEBODY TOO! YEAH I AM A BAAAAD WHITE BOY!


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> This year is one that will be immortalized in the annals of NBA basketball. So many historic "firsts."
> 
> But for me, the thrill of a lifetime was to see that "no team has ever come back to win a title after being down 3-1,"  be stricken. I hated that cliche.`
> But , let's be real… No one, including me, would have bet on the Cavaliers finally beating those odds; especially having to beat the seemingly invincible Warriors twice on their home court. A neon sign kept going off in my head that read : 73 games  vs 9 losses. in the regular season.  That 3-1 deficit seemed insurmountable and I thought the Cavaliers were just going to go through the motions while GS would showboat and dance to victory. I was wrong!
> 
> LeBron's performance was legendary but Irving stood up and said, I AM SOMEBODY TOO! YEAH I AM A BAAAAD WHITE BOY!


Irving is white?


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year is one that will be immortalized in the annals of NBA basketball. So many historic "firsts."
> 
> But for me, the thrill of a lifetime was to see that "no team has ever come back to win a title after being down 3-1,"  be stricken. I hated that cliche.`
> But , let's be real… No one, including me, would have bet on the Cavaliers finally beating those odds; especially having to beat the seemingly invincible Warriors twice on their home court. A neon sign kept going off in my head that read : 73 games  vs 9 losses. in the regular season.  That 3-1 deficit seemed insurmountable and I thought the Cavaliers were just going to go through the motions while GS would showboat and dance to victory. I was wrong!
> 
> LeBron's performance was legendary but Irving stood up and said, I AM SOMEBODY TOO! YEAH I AM A BAAAAD WHITE BOY!
> 
> 
> 
> Irving is white?
Click to expand...

Hell yeah,  Black don't come from Victoria or any place other than subsaharan Africa or America.. Didn't you know that?


----------



## JQPublic1

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This year is one that will be immortalized in the annals of NBA basketball. So many historic "firsts."
> 
> But for me, the thrill of a lifetime was to see that "no team has ever come back to win a title after being down 3-1,"  be stricken. I hated that cliche.`
> But , let's be real… No one, including me, would have bet on the Cavaliers finally beating those odds; especially having to beat the seemingly invincible Warriors twice on their home court. A neon sign kept going off in my head that read : 73 games  vs 9 losses. in the regular season.  That 3-1 deficit seemed insurmountable and I thought the Cavaliers were just going to go through the motions while GS would showboat and dance to victory. I was wrong!
> 
> LeBron's performance was legendary but Irving stood up and said, I AM SOMEBODY TOO! YEAH I AM A BAAAAD WHITE BOY!
> 
> 
> 
> Irving is white?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell yeah,  Black don't come from Victoria or any place other than subsaharan Africa or America.. Didn't you know that?
Click to expand...

Ya know, I  don't think LeBron will be considered Black now that he has brought Cleveland a championship. He is now an HONORARY White guy.  Even the cops love him there.


----------



## JQPublic1

Well, i am out of here. I just thought I'd bring a little spark here in the aftermath of the BIG win by the CAVs. .. just funning….


----------



## Paulie

Asclepias said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> And kyrie is only Scottie pippen in the sense that he's a team's 2nd best player. Otherwise they're not even remotely the same
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that worth these days? Hardly any of the great players these days play defense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why there are not that many potential GOAT players.in the league now. Most players are specialists.  I can only think of a handful that even play both ways let alone are at superstar level on the defensive side of the ball. Klay, Paul George, Kawhi Leonard, CP3, Westbrook, are the only ones that come to mind. How many players in the league are superstar level on defense and can also get you 20 plus? Lebron can go into lock down mode when he wants to. I'll never forget how he locked down Rose in the playoffs that time.
Click to expand...

Dude these last 2 NBA finals lebron arguably played some of the best basketball in the history of the sport. At his oldest age, and at the latest possible point in the season where bodies are worn down, lebron James was a god. He led all players on both teams combined in basically every recorded stat that matters. There's no one else in the history of the sport that has done more for a team than this guy is capable of doing. Michael Jordan is definitely the greatest SCORER ever, but if I'm building an all time team I'm starting with lebron James hands down


----------



## Papageorgio

I'll take MJ over Lebron, however Lebron is best post MJ. Jordan was a great scorer but he could lockdown his opponents. All around no question JORDAN was the best.


----------



## Paulie

Jordan couldn't do jack shit until he had a supporting cast. Lebron James on his own automatically makes any team he goes to whatsoever a conference champion contender and more.


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that worth these days? Hardly any of the great players these days play defense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why there are not that many potential GOAT players.in the league now. Most players are specialists.  I can only think of a handful that even play both ways let alone are at superstar level on the defensive side of the ball. Klay, Paul George, Kawhi Leonard, CP3, Westbrook, are the only ones that come to mind. How many players in the league are superstar level on defense and can also get you 20 plus? Lebron can go into lock down mode when he wants to. I'll never forget how he locked down Rose in the playoffs that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude these last 2 NBA finals lebron arguably played some of the best basketball in the history of the sport. At his oldest age, and at the latest possible point in the season where bodies are worn down, lebron James was a god. He led all players on both teams combined in basically every recorded stat that matters. There's no one else in the history of the sport that has done more for a team than this guy is capable of doing. Michael Jordan is definitely the greatest SCORER ever, but if I'm building an all time team I'm starting with lebron James hands down
Click to expand...

I think Jordan would beat lebron. Don't forget we've seen 3 or 4 finals where where lebron lost and looked bad doing it. Remember the year of the cramps? Jordan was 6-0 in NBA finals. Hard to say anyone would beat mj when no one ever did.

So I would pick mj and you lebron. Then I would pick someone who would play tough d on lebron. But you would have no one to stop mj. Like you said he was the greatest scorer.

Lebron passed Kobe magic bird but not mj. Maybe. It's very close. Lebron is the love child of all the great NBA players. Magic & Jordan all in one. 

We are watching something special. Let's hope he doesn't have the confidence to now win 3 in a row. Im going back to rooting against him but I mean no disrespect


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take Pippen any day over Kyrie.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that worth these days? Hardly any of the great players these days play defense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why there are not that many potential GOAT players.in the league now. Most players are specialists.  I can only think of a handful that even play both ways let alone are at superstar level on the defensive side of the ball. Klay, Paul George, Kawhi Leonard, CP3, Westbrook, are the only ones that come to mind. How many players in the league are superstar level on defense and can also get you 20 plus? Lebron can go into lock down mode when he wants to. I'll never forget how he locked down Rose in the playoffs that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude these last 2 NBA finals lebron arguably played some of the best basketball in the history of the sport. At his oldest age, and at the latest possible point in the season where bodies are worn down, lebron James was a god. He led all players on both teams combined in basically every recorded stat that matters. There's no one else in the history of the sport that has done more for a team than this guy is capable of doing. Michael Jordan is definitely the greatest SCORER ever, but if I'm building an all time team I'm starting with lebron James hands down
Click to expand...

I saw MJ do some things that were simply impossible. Actually some of the stuff Curry does gives me the same feeling even though its different. I'm not ready quite yet to say Lebron is better than MJ. Lets just say MJ is 1A and Lebron is 1B.  If someone held a gun to my head and told me to chose I would take MJ.


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> Jordan couldn't do jack shit until he had a supporting cast. Lebron James on his own automatically makes any team he goes to whatsoever a conference champion contender and more.


Different era though so you really can never compare.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't. Not in today's NBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not? Pippen was one of the best defenders of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whats that worth these days? Hardly any of the great players these days play defense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats why there are not that many potential GOAT players.in the league now. Most players are specialists.  I can only think of a handful that even play both ways let alone are at superstar level on the defensive side of the ball. Klay, Paul George, Kawhi Leonard, CP3, Westbrook, are the only ones that come to mind. How many players in the league are superstar level on defense and can also get you 20 plus? Lebron can go into lock down mode when he wants to. I'll never forget how he locked down Rose in the playoffs that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude these last 2 NBA finals lebron arguably played some of the best basketball in the history of the sport. At his oldest age, and at the latest possible point in the season where bodies are worn down, lebron James was a god. He led all players on both teams combined in basically every recorded stat that matters. There's no one else in the history of the sport that has done more for a team than this guy is capable of doing. Michael Jordan is definitely the greatest SCORER ever, but if I'm building an all time team I'm starting with lebron James hands down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw MJ do some things that were simply impossible. Actually some of the stuff Curry does gives me the same feeling even though its different. I'm not ready quite yet to say Lebron is better than MJ. Lets just say MJ is 1A and Lebron is 1B.  If someone held a gun to my head and told me to chose I would take MJ.
Click to expand...

Even when the bulls would go down 12 in the 4th they'd just turn it on and come right back. The bulls could come back down 8 with less than 2 minutes to go.

But it's not fair we are comparing the bulls with the cavs and were blaming lebron because the cavs aren't as good a team. Not lebrons fault.


----------



## Paulie

Lebron could D up MJ but MJ wouldn't be able to stick with lebron all game long. He would get his skinny ass bowled over. 

We're talking about a guy here who can play all 5 positions and still come out all NBA on each one of them. Michael Jordan is never giving you that chase down block.


----------



## Papageorgio

In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game. 

Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score. 

Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan couldn't do jack shit until he had a supporting cast. Lebron James on his own automatically makes any team he goes to whatsoever a conference champion contender and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Different era though so you really can never compare.
Click to expand...

They did a great piece about this on NPR today. It's basically my dad can beat up your dad. If you grew up watching Jordan then you think he's the goat. If you've only known lebron then you think he's the greatest. 

One things for sure we would have loved to see Kobe play Jordan in his prime. Or see lebron play Kobe in his prime. Or lebron vs mj.


----------



## Paulie

Papageorgio said:


> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.


Jordan played in an era where you could have much more contact on defense. So it's not completely fair to judge based on his defense. 

Michael was a scorer. Could you ask michael to play the 5? Or the 4?  Could be lead his team in blocked shots, rebounds, assists, and points?  Did he have the physical build that allowed him to basically man handle any other player in the league?  Nobody scored better than Jordan for sure. But I'm sorry man but he falls short of lebron James. You couldn't plug MJ into any team and automatically have a conference champ no matter who else is on the team. You can put lebron on the sixers right now and they're the favorite to win the east just like that. He's not the better choice man. Sorry.


----------



## Paulie

Kobe Bryant is garbage. He didn't win shit until he got help either. He's top 10 at best.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan couldn't do jack shit until he had a supporting cast. Lebron James on his own automatically makes any team he goes to whatsoever a conference champion contender and more.
> 
> 
> 
> Different era though so you really can never compare.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They did a great piece about this on NPR today. It's basically my dad can beat up your dad. If you grew up watching Jordan then you think he's the goat. If you've only known lebron then you think he's the greatest.
> 
> One things for sure we would have loved to see Kobe play Jordan in his prime. Or see lebron play Kobe in his prime. Or lebron vs mj.
Click to expand...

I got to watch all 3 in their prime. MJ was simply amazing during the time he played. He was something the league has never seen. Kobe was a cheap imitation that I never could get behind.  I dont even consider him the 2nd best SG to play. i would take a healthy TMac over Kobe any day of the week. Lebron was another player the NBA had never seen. Think about it. He is he first player in NBA history to live up to his hype before getting into the league. With that sort of expectation weighing on him he stall has rung the bell 3 times and with less talent than anyone else I can think of.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.


MJ was a complete player. He really didnt have any weakness that I can think of and thats why I say he is better than Lebron.  Lebron has done more with less but he is too thin skinned. He worries too much about what his critics say.


----------



## Papageorgio

Paulie said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan played in an era where you could have much more contact on defense. So it's not completely fair to judge based on his defense.
> 
> Michael was a scorer. Could you ask michael to play the 5? Or the 4?  Could be lead his team in blocked shots, rebounds, assists, and points?  Did he have the physical build that allowed him to basically man handle any other player in the league?  Nobody scored better than Jordan for sure. But I'm sorry man but he falls short of lebron James. You couldn't plug MJ into any team and automatically have a conference champ no matter who else is on the team. You can put lebron on the sixers right now and they're the favorite to win the east just like that. He's not the better choice man. Sorry.
Click to expand...


No need to be sorry, I'd take Jordan all day long. You are the one that brought up defense and Jordan was  1st team for 9 years and DPoY. He could pass, defend, rebound and do whatever he wanted. Lebron isn't my number 2 guy. Russell, Chamberlin and Jabbar are in there. 

If Irving hadn't stepped up the Cavs were done. James is good but he needs help.


----------



## Paulie

Asclepias said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.
> 
> 
> 
> MJ was a complete player. He really didnt have any weakness that I can think of and thats why I say he is better than Lebron.  Lebron has done more with less but he is too thin skinned. He worries too much about what his critics say.
Click to expand...

Off court stuff really had no bearing on this particular discussion about best player though. We're only talking about what goes on between the lines


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.
> 
> 
> 
> MJ was a complete player. He really didnt have any weakness that I can think of and thats why I say he is better than Lebron.  Lebron has done more with less but he is too thin skinned. He worries too much about what his critics say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off court stuff really had no bearing on this particular discussion about best player though. We're only talking about what goes on between the lines
Click to expand...

Mental toughness. His critics getting in his head affects what he does in between the lines. MJ simply didnt care what people thought when they said he shot too much and would never win a title. He took it and made himself better. You can tell by LBJ's comments he still lets what his critics say bother him a bit.  If Lebron had a consistent jumper and more mental toughness I would pick him over MJ.


----------



## Paulie

Bro the guy just led every statistic that matters on either team to bring them back from down 3-1 for the first time EVER, against the winningest team in NBA history..  

I'm sure it's totally possible that in future playoff runs the old lebron that had tendsncies to be weak may show his face and they get knocked out, but for right now the man is pretty much God and there just seems to be people who no matter what refuse to accept it


----------



## Paulie

Not saying you personally, but in general. I mean can't the guy just get the recognition he deserves for even just a LITTLE while for what he did this year?  

I'll tell you right now, MJ never did what lebron just did. MJ couldn't wear lebrons shoes. The dude plays every position with dominance. And it also appears as though he's finally grown up too, which the rest of the league should be afraid of


----------



## Asclepias

Paulie said:


> Not saying you personally, but in general. I mean can't the guy just get the recognition he deserves for even just a LITTLE while for what he did this year?
> 
> I'll tell you right now, MJ never did what lebron just did. MJ couldn't wear lebrons shoes. The dude plays every position with dominance. And it also appears as though he's finally grown up too, which the rest of the league should be afraid of


Trust me. I have liked Lebrons game from the time I saw him play in HS. I knew he was going to be something special. I watched him grow after that Dallas series where they made him go left and he couldnt take more than 2-3 dribbles before he had to pick up the ball. He came back after working on going left and won a title.  I could also tell he was learning how to be mentally tougher but every now and then it crops back up. Like most of us with bad habits it will be a lifetime of work to break it.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan played in an era where you could have much more contact on defense. So it's not completely fair to judge based on his defense.
> 
> Michael was a scorer. Could you ask michael to play the 5? Or the 4?  Could be lead his team in blocked shots, rebounds, assists, and points?  Did he have the physical build that allowed him to basically man handle any other player in the league?  Nobody scored better than Jordan for sure. But I'm sorry man but he falls short of lebron James. You couldn't plug MJ into any team and automatically have a conference champ no matter who else is on the team. You can put lebron on the sixers right now and they're the favorite to win the east just like that. He's not the better choice man. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to be sorry, I'd take Jordan all day long. You are the one that brought up defense and Jordan was  1st team for 9 years and DPoY. He could pass, defend, rebound and do whatever he wanted. Lebron isn't my number 2 guy. Russell, Chamberlin and Jabbar are in there.
> 
> If Irving hadn't stepped up the Cavs were done. James is good but he needs help.
Click to expand...

So did jabbar Chamberland & Jordan. Maybe you are saying they had more of the eye of the tiger than lebron has? I'll tell you what. Lebron may now know how to win. How to step it up. What if lebron wins the next two years? Remember he's still writing his story.

Who did well in the draft? Are the Knicks going to be good with d rose?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.
> 
> 
> 
> MJ was a complete player. He really didnt have any weakness that I can think of and thats why I say he is better than Lebron.  Lebron has done more with less but he is too thin skinned. He worries too much about what his critics say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off court stuff really had no bearing on this particular discussion about best player though. We're only talking about what goes on between the lines
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mental toughness. His critics getting in his head affects what he does in between the lines. MJ simply didnt care what people thought when they said he shot too much and would never win a title. He took it and made himself better. You can tell by LBJ's comments he still lets what his critics say bother him a bit.  If Lebron had a consistent jumper and more mental toughness I would pick him over MJ.
Click to expand...

Hes a pretty good shooter and that mental toughness may be there next year. And the year after that and that


----------



## Papageorgio

Lebron had back to back 41 point games in a championship series. Jordan AVERAGED 41 points a game for an entire championship series.


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> Not saying you personally, but in general. I mean can't the guy just get the recognition he deserves for even just a LITTLE while for what he did this year?
> 
> I'll tell you right now, MJ never did what lebron just did. MJ couldn't wear lebrons shoes. The dude plays every position with dominance. And it also appears as though he's finally grown up too, which the rest of the league should be afraid of


Agree except the part about mj not being able to wear lebrons shoes. When I imagine mj playing lebron I imagine Jordan being quicker, missing less and shutting lebron down. Im sure Jordan would have got in lebrons head. And the bulls team would have destroyed the cavs 2016.

But then again lebron beat the team that beat the bulls record.

Do you think green feels responsible for the golden state meltdown? If he didn't get kicked out of game 5 golden state would have back to back championships and I'd be making fun of lebron. Instead we're talking goat


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 1988, Michael Jordan won Defensive Player of the Year while averaging over 37 points a game.
> 
> Nine NBA 1st Team All Defensive Team. He could lock down players but was mainly asked to score. They guy could play D and score.
> 
> Michael is by far the best player, he played in a more physical era. The question isn't who the best is, Jordan is, it is who second best is.
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan played in an era where you could have much more contact on defense. So it's not completely fair to judge based on his defense.
> 
> Michael was a scorer. Could you ask michael to play the 5? Or the 4?  Could be lead his team in blocked shots, rebounds, assists, and points?  Did he have the physical build that allowed him to basically man handle any other player in the league?  Nobody scored better than Jordan for sure. But I'm sorry man but he falls short of lebron James. You couldn't plug MJ into any team and automatically have a conference champ no matter who else is on the team. You can put lebron on the sixers right now and they're the favorite to win the east just like that. He's not the better choice man. Sorry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to be sorry, I'd take Jordan all day long. You are the one that brought up defense and Jordan was  1st team for 9 years and DPoY. He could pass, defend, rebound and do whatever he wanted. Lebron isn't my number 2 guy. Russell, Chamberlin and Jabbar are in there.
> 
> If Irving hadn't stepped up the Cavs were done. James is good but he needs help.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So did jabbar Chamberland & Jordan. Maybe you are saying they had more of the eye of the tiger than lebron has? I'll tell you what. Lebron may now know how to win. How to step it up. What if lebron wins the next two years? Remember he's still writing his story.
> 
> Who did well in the draft? Are the Knicks going to be good with d rose?
Click to expand...


I never said they didn't. But someone is making it sound that Lebron did it all by himself.


----------



## Asclepias

This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.


I didn't realize how intelligent and articulate LeBron Is until I saw that video. Sure he throws in some Ebonics once in a while and a few expletives but he makes himself clearly understood.  I was most impressed with his charismatic demeanor and the bearing of a general or a …well, the bearing of a King.  He will be back next year trying to start a dynasty. I wish him well.


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying you personally, but in general. I mean can't the guy just get the recognition he deserves for even just a LITTLE while for what he did this year?
> 
> I'll tell you right now, MJ never did what lebron just did. MJ couldn't wear lebrons shoes. The dude plays every position with dominance. And it also appears as though he's finally grown up too, which the rest of the league should be afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> Agree except the part about mj not being able to wear lebrons shoes. When I imagine mj playing lebron I imagine Jordan being quicker, missing less and shutting lebron down. Im sure Jordan would have got in lebrons head. And the bulls team would have destroyed the cavs 2016.
> 
> But then again lebron beat the team that beat the bulls record.
> 
> Do you think green feels responsible for the golden state meltdown? If he didn't get kicked out of game 5 golden state would have back to back championships and I'd be making fun of lebron. Instead we're talking goat
Click to expand...

It's impossible to say that it's because green was suspended. There's no way to know that. They got beat in game 6 and 7 with green in there so why is assumed they would've won if he was there in game 5?


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying you personally, but in general. I mean can't the guy just get the recognition he deserves for even just a LITTLE while for what he did this year?
> 
> I'll tell you right now, MJ never did what lebron just did. MJ couldn't wear lebrons shoes. The dude plays every position with dominance. And it also appears as though he's finally grown up too, which the rest of the league should be afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> Agree except the part about mj not being able to wear lebrons shoes. When I imagine mj playing lebron I imagine Jordan being quicker, missing less and shutting lebron down. Im sure Jordan would have got in lebrons head. And the bulls team would have destroyed the cavs 2016.
> 
> But then again lebron beat the team that beat the bulls record.
> 
> Do you think green feels responsible for the golden state meltdown? If he didn't get kicked out of game 5 golden state would have back to back championships and I'd be making fun of lebron. Instead we're talking goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's impossible to say that it's because green was suspended. There's no way to know that. They got beat in game 6 and 7 with green in there so why is assumed they would've won if he was there in game 5?
Click to expand...

Him being out game 5 in golden state was PROBABLY the main factor of why they lost IMO. Think about it. If he was in game 5 they probably would have won. Then game 6 in Cleveland. No biggy if they lose right? That's why they have home court advantage. No worries, we got this.

But then golden state choked in game 7. Who wouldn't be nervous after losing 2 in a row? 

I love it that it happened. Made for an interesting playoff


----------



## Paulie

sealybobo said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying you personally, but in general. I mean can't the guy just get the recognition he deserves for even just a LITTLE while for what he did this year?
> 
> I'll tell you right now, MJ never did what lebron just did. MJ couldn't wear lebrons shoes. The dude plays every position with dominance. And it also appears as though he's finally grown up too, which the rest of the league should be afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> Agree except the part about mj not being able to wear lebrons shoes. When I imagine mj playing lebron I imagine Jordan being quicker, missing less and shutting lebron down. Im sure Jordan would have got in lebrons head. And the bulls team would have destroyed the cavs 2016.
> 
> But then again lebron beat the team that beat the bulls record.
> 
> Do you think green feels responsible for the golden state meltdown? If he didn't get kicked out of game 5 golden state would have back to back championships and I'd be making fun of lebron. Instead we're talking goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's impossible to say that it's because green was suspended. There's no way to know that. They got beat in game 6 and 7 with green in there so why is assumed they would've won if he was there in game 5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him being out game 5 in golden state was PROBABLY the main factor of why they lost IMO. Think about it. If he was in game 5 they probably would have won. Then game 6 in Cleveland. No biggy if they lose right? That's why they have home court advantage. No worries, we got this.
> 
> But then golden state choked in game 7. Who wouldn't be nervous after losing 2 in a row?
> 
> I love it that it happened. Made for an interesting playoff
Click to expand...

That's a stretch. They lost the last 2 with him there so I don't assume that at all. And no, they shouldn't be nervous in game 7 because they were the champs. Act like you been there, yo


----------



## sealybobo

Paulie said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying you personally, but in general. I mean can't the guy just get the recognition he deserves for even just a LITTLE while for what he did this year?
> 
> I'll tell you right now, MJ never did what lebron just did. MJ couldn't wear lebrons shoes. The dude plays every position with dominance. And it also appears as though he's finally grown up too, which the rest of the league should be afraid of
> 
> 
> 
> Agree except the part about mj not being able to wear lebrons shoes. When I imagine mj playing lebron I imagine Jordan being quicker, missing less and shutting lebron down. Im sure Jordan would have got in lebrons head. And the bulls team would have destroyed the cavs 2016.
> 
> But then again lebron beat the team that beat the bulls record.
> 
> Do you think green feels responsible for the golden state meltdown? If he didn't get kicked out of game 5 golden state would have back to back championships and I'd be making fun of lebron. Instead we're talking goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's impossible to say that it's because green was suspended. There's no way to know that. They got beat in game 6 and 7 with green in there so why is assumed they would've won if he was there in game 5?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Him being out game 5 in golden state was PROBABLY the main factor of why they lost IMO. Think about it. If he was in game 5 they probably would have won. Then game 6 in Cleveland. No biggy if they lose right? That's why they have home court advantage. No worries, we got this.
> 
> But then golden state choked in game 7. Who wouldn't be nervous after losing 2 in a row?
> 
> I love it that it happened. Made for an interesting playoff
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a stretch. They lost the last 2 with him there so I don't assume that at all. And no, they shouldn't be nervous in game 7 because they were the champs. Act like you been there, yo
Click to expand...

You know what I'm saying though.  I'm sure they told themselves, "they only beat us cause Green was out" and then "they only beat us because it was in Cleveland.  Relax, we got this one.  No way we will lose at home in game 7", but that's the biggest game of their careers.  They'd never been in a game 7 NBA finals before.  

And it's not a stretch because it happened.  Curry choked.  I guess Lebron's not the only guy to ever choke in a NBA finals.  

In fact OKC came very very very close to choking in game 6 vs. OKC.  Curry and Thompson all of the sudden caught fire and made crazy shots.  What are the chances they'd make all those shots at the end of the game?  Sooo lucky.  But their luck ran out after game 4 when Green kicked someones balls AGAIN!  

Then the Cleveland Role players started believing and started to do their job.  I thought Irvin would choke, instead he scored 40 points.  

I've said it before.  NBA finals are where you make a name for yourself in the NBA.  I hardly know anything about Anthony Davis' NBA career because I don't watch New Orleans regular season games.  I'm sure he is great but who cares if it doesn't translate into an NBA championship or at least competing for one.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.


I would love to know what was being said in this game


----------



## Asclepias

JQPublic1 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how intelligent and articulate LeBron Is until I saw that video. Sure he throws in some Ebonics once in a while and a few expletives but he makes himself clearly understood.  I was most impressed with his charismatic demeanor and the bearing of a general or a …well, the bearing of a King.  He will be back next year trying to start a dynasty. I wish him well.
Click to expand...

I like the fact he is not ashamed to use Ebonics. More Black people shouldnt give a damn what white people think about them using it. Other people speak Spanish, Japanese, Tagalog, etc etc but for some reason people pass out when Black people speak Ebonics.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what was being said in this game
Click to expand...

Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"  

Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."


----------



## JQPublic1

Asclepias said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realize how intelligent and articulate LeBron Is until I saw that video. Sure he throws in some Ebonics once in a while and a few expletives but he makes himself clearly understood.  I was most impressed with his charismatic demeanor and the bearing of a general or a …well, the bearing of a King.  He will be back next year trying to start a dynasty. I wish him well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like the fact he is not ashamed to use Ebonics. More Black people shouldnt give a damn what white people think about them using it. Other people speak Spanish, Japanese, Tagalog, etc etc but for some reason people pass out when Black people speak Ebonics.
Click to expand...

 I agree. Ebonics has its place and if a Black person chooses to use it to communicate colloquially with his/her own people screw the  critics and do it. But;  I  personally would prefer that ALL African American children are taught Swahili as a second language.  Probably the best vehicle for doing that would be via social media or organized computer community forums. Churches could also play  a major role in helping to empower the  Black community  by reconnecting with its African roots and by becoming bilingual .


----------



## Papageorgio

Why did anyone not think that Lebron was smart and articulate. He has always seemed that way to me.


----------



## JQPublic1

Papageorgio said:


> Why did anyone not think that Lebron was smart and articulate. He has always seemed that way to me.


Indeed, he has. But that homecoming speech where he shared credit with his team mates for the win  was unparalleled  IMHO by any previous speech by him. James' mental sharpness and diction was really never in question; but, in the op video It dawned upon me just how much of an orator   James is. I had thought of him as a product of inner city schools who had never gone to college. That last speech has forever changed how I view LeBron James.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what was being said in this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"
> 
> Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."
Click to expand...


To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."

And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?

And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.

Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did anyone not think that Lebron was smart and articulate. He has always seemed that way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has. But that homecoming speech where he shared credit with his team mates for the win  was unparalleled  IMHO by any previous speech by him. James' mental sharpness and diction was really never in question; but, in the op video It dawned upon me just how much of an orator   James is. I had thought of him as a product of inner city schools who had never gone to college. That last speech has forever changed how I view LeBron James.
Click to expand...

There are some people who are naturally gifted with intelligence no matter their upbringing. Does he have a father and was his mother a good mother? II think I may have heard he didn't have a dad and his mom was on drugs? Is that true? 

If so, he may have had good mentors/coaches/agent? He's definitely smart and he has to have had positive influence in his life. Kids don't teach themselves. You guys got me wondering what he will do after basketball. Just because he's the best basketball player now doesn't mean that's it. Look at Michael strayhan. He's hosting a game show, good morning america and dissing Kelly rippa.


----------



## Asclepias

Papageorgio said:


> Why did anyone not think that Lebron was smart and articulate. He has always seemed that way to me.


I watched him speak in HS and he was a little rough like most teenage boys are from the hood. Obviously he worked on his communication and vocabulary without attending college. I prefer people like that to people that have had an easy ride.all through life and went to college on mommy and daddys dime.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did anyone not think that Lebron was smart and articulate. He has always seemed that way to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, he has. But that homecoming speech where he shared credit with his team mates for the win  was unparalleled  IMHO by any previous speech by him. James' mental sharpness and diction was really never in question; but, in the op video It dawned upon me just how much of an orator   James is. I had thought of him as a product of inner city schools who had never gone to college. That last speech has forever changed how I view LeBron James.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are some people who are naturally gifted with intelligence no matter their upbringing. Does he have a father and was his mother a good mother? II think I may have heard he didn't have a dad and his mom was on drugs? Is that true?
> 
> If so, he may have had good mentors/coaches/agent? He's definitely smart and he has to have had positive influence in his life. Kids don't teach themselves. You guys got me wondering what he will do after basketball. Just because he's the best basketball player now doesn't mean that's it. Look at Michael strayhan. He's hosting a game show, good morning america and dissing Kelly rippa.
Click to expand...

Everyone has a dad  but I think LeBron, like Dr Ben Carson, was raised by a single mom. I don't know for sure. But so was Willy Brandt and Bill Clinton. So what is your point?

 All Black kids who are raised by a single parent do not turn out bad. None I know have ever turned out to be as bad as Hitler, Stalin and Mao, all of whom had two parents s fa as I know. I could be wrong but if I am some one will correct me. I don't feel like researching that right now but I know Hitler was raised by two parents for sure.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what was being said in this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"
> 
> Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."
> 
> And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?
> 
> And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.
> 
> Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?
Click to expand...

 I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.

Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what was being said in this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"
> 
> Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."
> 
> And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?
> 
> And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.
> 
> Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.
> 
> Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.
Click to expand...

I hope so!


----------



## Papageorgio

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what was being said in this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"
> 
> Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."
> 
> And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?
> 
> And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.
> 
> Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.
> 
> Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.
Click to expand...


Sure Cleveland will make, they are in the east, they have no competition. As far as the west? Anyone's guess, if Durant leaves OKC, then they are done. The Warriors need some big bodies, they should attract some good FAs. San Antonio is also a very good team capable of making a deep run. The Clips if they get a good player or two is also a contender. 

Warriors learned a valuable lesson, don't burn all your gas in the regular season.


----------



## JQPublic1

Papageorgio said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I like Lebron. Not only is he a GOAT but he has grown as a person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what was being said in this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"
> 
> Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."
> 
> And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?
> 
> And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.
> 
> Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.
> 
> Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Cleveland will make, they are in the east, they have no competition. As far as the west? Anyone's guess, if Durant leaves OKC, then they are done. The Warriors need some big bodies, they should attract some good FAs. San Antonio is also a very good team capable of making a deep run. The Clips if they get a good player or two is also a contender.
> 
> Warriors learned a valuable lesson, don't burn all your gas in the regular season.
Click to expand...

Cleveland  does appear to have an easier time of it in the East with sweeps. They don't have to put everything on the line to win most of the time during the eastern conference finals. The west is another story. Those guys wear each other out while a healthy  well rested Cleveland is playing ping pong and drinking spring water.

And yes ,Steve Kerr ought to have taken a hint from Phil Jackson and the Lakers during the regular season. Win just enough to make the playoffs…let the bench practices on the other teams and play the starters less  minutes. Then they will be fresh for the playoffs and the bench will be better than ever.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to know what was being said in this game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"
> 
> Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."
> 
> And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?
> 
> And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.
> 
> Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.
> 
> Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Cleveland will make, they are in the east, they have no competition. As far as the west? Anyone's guess, if Durant leaves OKC, then they are done. The Warriors need some big bodies, they should attract some good FAs. San Antonio is also a very good team capable of making a deep run. The Clips if they get a good player or two is also a contender.
> 
> Warriors learned a valuable lesson, don't burn all your gas in the regular season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cleveland  does appear to have an easier time of it in the East with sweeps. They don't have to put everything on the line to win most of the time during the eastern conference finals. The west is another story. Those guys wear each other out while a healthy  well rested Cleveland is playing ping pong and drinking spring water.
> 
> And yes ,Steve Kerr ought to have taken a hint from Phil Jackson and the Lakers during the regular season. Win just enough to make the playoffs…let the bench practices on the other teams and play the starters less  minutes. Then they will be fresh for the playoffs and the bench will be better than ever.
Click to expand...

What about home court? It matters


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lebron was like "get that shit outta here"
> 
> Curry was like "for real dog? imma light yo ass up from the half court line."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."
> 
> And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?
> 
> And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.
> 
> Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.
> 
> Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Cleveland will make, they are in the east, they have no competition. As far as the west? Anyone's guess, if Durant leaves OKC, then they are done. The Warriors need some big bodies, they should attract some good FAs. San Antonio is also a very good team capable of making a deep run. The Clips if they get a good player or two is also a contender.
> 
> Warriors learned a valuable lesson, don't burn all your gas in the regular season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cleveland  does appear to have an easier time of it in the East with sweeps. They don't have to put everything on the line to win most of the time during the eastern conference finals. The west is another story. Those guys wear each other out while a healthy  well rested Cleveland is playing ping pong and drinking spring water.
> 
> And yes ,Steve Kerr ought to have taken a hint from Phil Jackson and the Lakers during the regular season. Win just enough to make the playoffs…let the bench practices on the other teams and play the starters less  minutes. Then they will be fresh for the playoffs and the bench will be better than ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about home court? It matters
Click to expand...

Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.


----------



## sealybobo

JQPublic1 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> To me the look says " seriously dude? You're still down in the series. Are you going to appreciate it when we taunt you after we have the game in hand in game 7. Seriously dude, you're being a dick right now. We're still the champs. You're still gonna have to beat us two more game or in golden state. Show some class."
> 
> And while I agreed with curry at the time it was happening, it looks like in retrospect lebron got in his head. And lebron was growing more confident. And curry was struggling. I would have bet $100 the warriors would prevail at home in game 7 with green back. Why not after what happened in games 1&2. But then game 7 was close in the 4th quarter. How much does home court really matter? Did it stop lebron from making that block? Or stop irving from making that 3? Or stop lebron from making 1 of 2 free throws to end the game?
> 
> And home court didn't help curry heat up enough to win. When it's a one game playoff he choked. Golden state weren't themselves. Green delivered but hardly anyone else. Thompson did his job. But none of the other players stood up. What happened to the warriors who were so deep they beat Cleveland even when curry and Thompson didn't score a combined 20 points in one of the first two games.
> 
> Did Cleveland stup up or did golen state choke. If you had to pick one?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.
> 
> Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure Cleveland will make, they are in the east, they have no competition. As far as the west? Anyone's guess, if Durant leaves OKC, then they are done. The Warriors need some big bodies, they should attract some good FAs. San Antonio is also a very good team capable of making a deep run. The Clips if they get a good player or two is also a contender.
> 
> Warriors learned a valuable lesson, don't burn all your gas in the regular season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cleveland  does appear to have an easier time of it in the East with sweeps. They don't have to put everything on the line to win most of the time during the eastern conference finals. The west is another story. Those guys wear each other out while a healthy  well rested Cleveland is playing ping pong and drinking spring water.
> 
> And yes ,Steve Kerr ought to have taken a hint from Phil Jackson and the Lakers during the regular season. Win just enough to make the playoffs…let the bench practices on the other teams and play the starters less  minutes. Then they will be fresh for the playoffs and the bench will be better than ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about home court? It matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.
Click to expand...

Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Golden State choked on Cleveland's defense. The Thunder softened them up and shook their confidence. Cleveland, emboldened by their miracle win in game 5 and the double whammy of Love and LeBron in game 6, could not be denied in game 7.
> 
> Next year, I don't expect Golden State to make it past OKC to get to the finals. But you ca bet your life that LeBron and company will be there. OKC will be a tougher foe than GS, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Cleveland will make, they are in the east, they have no competition. As far as the west? Anyone's guess, if Durant leaves OKC, then they are done. The Warriors need some big bodies, they should attract some good FAs. San Antonio is also a very good team capable of making a deep run. The Clips if they get a good player or two is also a contender.
> 
> Warriors learned a valuable lesson, don't burn all your gas in the regular season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cleveland  does appear to have an easier time of it in the East with sweeps. They don't have to put everything on the line to win most of the time during the eastern conference finals. The west is another story. Those guys wear each other out while a healthy  well rested Cleveland is playing ping pong and drinking spring water.
> 
> And yes ,Steve Kerr ought to have taken a hint from Phil Jackson and the Lakers during the regular season. Win just enough to make the playoffs…let the bench practices on the other teams and play the starters less  minutes. Then they will be fresh for the playoffs and the bench will be better than ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about home court? It matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.
Click to expand...


Game 3, 5 & 7 were won by the road team. Green being out doesn't mean a thing, if he played in game 5 as poorly as he played in 6 & 7, the Warriors still would have lost.

Green played dirty and got his punishment. Absolutely low class to hit people in the balls, he knew better. If he can dish it out, then him and his team needs to accept the punishment.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure Cleveland will make, they are in the east, they have no competition. As far as the west? Anyone's guess, if Durant leaves OKC, then they are done. The Warriors need some big bodies, they should attract some good FAs. San Antonio is also a very good team capable of making a deep run. The Clips if they get a good player or two is also a contender.
> 
> Warriors learned a valuable lesson, don't burn all your gas in the regular season.
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland  does appear to have an easier time of it in the East with sweeps. They don't have to put everything on the line to win most of the time during the eastern conference finals. The west is another story. Those guys wear each other out while a healthy  well rested Cleveland is playing ping pong and drinking spring water.
> 
> And yes ,Steve Kerr ought to have taken a hint from Phil Jackson and the Lakers during the regular season. Win just enough to make the playoffs…let the bench practices on the other teams and play the starters less  minutes. Then they will be fresh for the playoffs and the bench will be better than ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about home court? It matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game 3, 5 & 7 were won by the road team. Green being out doesn't mean a thing, if he played in game 5 as poorly as he played in 6 & 7, the Warriors still would have lost.
> 
> Green played dirty and got his punishment. Absolutely low class to hit people in the balls, he knew better. If he can dish it out, then him and his team needs to accept the punishment.
Click to expand...

Wait a minute.  Are you saying Cleveland was down 3 games to nothing going into game 4?  Or are you saying Golden State didn't win the first two games?  Did Cleveland lost game 3 really?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland  does appear to have an easier time of it in the East with sweeps. They don't have to put everything on the line to win most of the time during the eastern conference finals. The west is another story. Those guys wear each other out while a healthy  well rested Cleveland is playing ping pong and drinking spring water.
> 
> And yes ,Steve Kerr ought to have taken a hint from Phil Jackson and the Lakers during the regular season. Win just enough to make the playoffs…let the bench practices on the other teams and play the starters less  minutes. Then they will be fresh for the playoffs and the bench will be better than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> What about home court? It matters
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game 3, 5 & 7 were won by the road team. Green being out doesn't mean a thing, if he played in game 5 as poorly as he played in 6 & 7, the Warriors still would have lost.
> 
> Green played dirty and got his punishment. Absolutely low class to hit people in the balls, he knew better. If he can dish it out, then him and his team needs to accept the punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute.  Are you saying Cleveland was down 3 games to nothing going into game 4?  Or are you saying Golden State didn't win the first two games?  Did Cleveland lost game 3 really?
Click to expand...


Sorry I got games 3 and 4 confused. However, both were played in Cleveland so games 4, 5 and 7 were won by the road team.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about home court? It matters
> 
> 
> 
> Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game 3, 5 & 7 were won by the road team. Green being out doesn't mean a thing, if he played in game 5 as poorly as he played in 6 & 7, the Warriors still would have lost.
> 
> Green played dirty and got his punishment. Absolutely low class to hit people in the balls, he knew better. If he can dish it out, then him and his team needs to accept the punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute.  Are you saying Cleveland was down 3 games to nothing going into game 4?  Or are you saying Golden State didn't win the first two games?  Did Cleveland lost game 3 really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I got games 3 and 4 confused. However, both were played in Cleveland so games 4, 5 and 7 were won by the road team.
Click to expand...

I honestly think throw home court out the window if its game 7. I would feed off quieting the crowd if I was the visitors. And it'd be more stress for the home team worrying about choking in front of home court.

I'm glad there aren't any dynasty's. Even the spurs don't win two in a row. That's very hard. Will lebron repeat?


----------



## Scorpion

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.
> 
> 
> 
> Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game 3, 5 & 7 were won by the road team. Green being out doesn't mean a thing, if he played in game 5 as poorly as he played in 6 & 7, the Warriors still would have lost.
> 
> Green played dirty and got his punishment. Absolutely low class to hit people in the balls, he knew better. If he can dish it out, then him and his team needs to accept the punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute.  Are you saying Cleveland was down 3 games to nothing going into game 4?  Or are you saying Golden State didn't win the first two games?  Did Cleveland lost game 3 really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I got games 3 and 4 confused. However, both were played in Cleveland so games 4, 5 and 7 were won by the road team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly think throw home court out the window if its game 7. I would feed off quieting the crowd if I was the visitors. And it'd be more stress for the home team worrying about choking in front of home court.
> 
> I'm glad there aren't any dynasty's. Even the spurs don't win two in a row. That's very hard. Will lebron repeat?
Click to expand...

I certainly hope there's a repeat.
The only thing that could top that is the Browns going all the way after the Tribe wins the World Series.


----------



## JQPublic1

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home court didn't seem to matter this year. And,  a well rested and less battered starting crew would offset any home court advantage their battered, tired opponent might have. And the home court team would probably be more beat up by finals time.  That equation is only true if the two teams are both good teams.
> 
> 
> 
> Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game 3, 5 & 7 were won by the road team. Green being out doesn't mean a thing, if he played in game 5 as poorly as he played in 6 & 7, the Warriors still would have lost.
> 
> Green played dirty and got his punishment. Absolutely low class to hit people in the balls, he knew better. If he can dish it out, then him and his team needs to accept the punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute.  Are you saying Cleveland was down 3 games to nothing going into game 4?  Or are you saying Golden State didn't win the first two games?  Did Cleveland lost game 3 really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I got games 3 and 4 confused. However, both were played in Cleveland so games 4, 5 and 7 were won by the road team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly think throw home court out the window if its game 7. I would feed off quieting the crowd if I was the visitors. And it'd be more stress for the home team worrying about choking in front of home court.
> 
> I'm glad there aren't any dynasty's. Even the spurs don't win two in a row. That's very hard. Will lebron repeat?
Click to expand...

If Wade comes to Cleveland its a shoo in. But, like Durant, he is prone to injury.


----------



## JQPublic1

Scorpion said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Home court sure mattered in games 1-4 & 6. In fact who know about game 5 because green was out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game 3, 5 & 7 were won by the road team. Green being out doesn't mean a thing, if he played in game 5 as poorly as he played in 6 & 7, the Warriors still would have lost.
> 
> Green played dirty and got his punishment. Absolutely low class to hit people in the balls, he knew better. If he can dish it out, then him and his team needs to accept the punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wait a minute.  Are you saying Cleveland was down 3 games to nothing going into game 4?  Or are you saying Golden State didn't win the first two games?  Did Cleveland lost game 3 really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry I got games 3 and 4 confused. However, both were played in Cleveland so games 4, 5 and 7 were won by the road team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I honestly think throw home court out the window if its game 7. I would feed off quieting the crowd if I was the visitors. And it'd be more stress for the home team worrying about choking in front of home court.
> 
> I'm glad there aren't any dynasty's. Even the spurs don't win two in a row. That's very hard. Will lebron repeat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I certainly hope there's a repeat.
> The only thing that could top that is the Browns going all the way after the Tribe wins the World Series.
Click to expand...


I'd kind of like to see a dynasty in the East for a while but does Cleveland have the right pieces? Will some  ringless superstar FAs come forward to take a salary cut and join the Cavs  in setting up a dynasty?


----------



## PK1

JQPublic1 said:


> If Wade comes to Cleveland its a shoo in. But, like Durant, he is prone to injury.


---
Maybe that was a major consideration for Durant in going to GSW; although he's taking a pay cut in California (post taxes), he may be able to reduce his "prone to injury" concern while having more fun.
Durant's decision on Independent's Day was nicely timed!
.


----------



## Papageorgio

PK1 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Wade comes to Cleveland its a shoo in. But, like Durant, he is prone to injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Maybe that was a major consideration for Durant in going to GSW; although he's taking a pay cut in California (post taxes), he may be able to reduce his "prone to injury" concern while having more fun.
> Durant's decision on Independent's Day was nicely timed!
> .
Click to expand...


The four in Golden State should help all of them to rest during the long season. This should cut down on the fatigue and injuries.


----------



## PK1

Papageorgio said:


> PK1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Wade comes to Cleveland its a shoo in. But, like Durant, he is prone to injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> Maybe that was a major consideration for Durant in going to GSW; although he's taking a pay cut in California (post taxes), he may be able to reduce his "prone to injury" concern while having more fun.
> Durant's decision on Independent's Day was nicely timed!
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The four in Golden State should help all of them to rest during the long season. This should cut down on the fatigue and injuries.
Click to expand...

---
I think the Dubs have learned their lesson. Winning 73 is not as important as the championship.
Even with Durant, they will probably win less than 70, or even 65, since they won't have a deep bench anymore.
If the 4 Dubs star players stay healthy next year in the playoffs, along with the Cavs stars, it will be another test for Lebron's greatness.
.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> go Warriors, Hornets, Clippers, Blazers, Mavs & Jazz!
> 
> Steph or Linsanity or Griffin or Meyers Leonard or Gordon Hayward or Westbrook or Chandler Parsons or Dragic or Gerald Green will be the MVP!


Can I jump start this thread since I hate starting new ones?

Who's going to win this year?

Milwaukee?
Boston?
Miami?
Golden State?
Phoenix?

I can't take any other teams seriously.  If Memphis beats Golden State that just means the Suns for sure win the West.

6 years later.  Don't you love it that your thread never died?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> The east is winnable for everyone named Toronto, Cleveland.
> 
> A seven game series will doom the Pistons.


Just wait till 2023.


----------



## fbj

Bucks or the suns will win


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> I like the fact he is not ashamed to use Ebonics. More Black people shouldnt give a damn what white people think about them using it. Other people speak Spanish, Japanese, Tagalog, etc etc but for some reason people pass out when Black people speak Ebonics.


Only hurting yourselves.

But yes, once you are a millionaire, speak any language you want.

Notice we still hate Kyrie Irving even though he speaks proper English?  It's because he's an idiot


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Bucks or the suns will win


I will be happy for Chris Paul.  Poor little guy.  One of the greatest to never win.

But I would LOVE Yianni to be a back to back champ.  That will solidify him as one of the greatest.  He's not there yet but close.  Soon.  A few more seasons with the numbers he's putting up.  

Right now Yianni is the greatest basketball player in the world.  Agree?


----------



## JimH52

fbj said:


> Bucks or the suns will win


Don't count the Celtics out.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> Don't count the Celtics out.


That series could go either way.  If you go based on last year, Yianni doesn't sweat losing the first game of the series or the second.  But I'm impressed on how the Celtics came back and played in game 2.  That was essential.  Now we will see who the better team is.  Best out of 5.  Series all evened up.  

I usually hate the Celtics but how can you hate Jayson Tatum this year?  I'll hate him next year if he wins it all.  Like I loved Durant, Curry and Lebron, until they won.  Then I root against them or root for the underdogs whoever they may be.

I can't root against Yianni ever.  He's Greek and so am I.  So I will forever be a Yianni fan.  Unless the Piston's get good then sorry you Greek Freak.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> That series could go either way.  If you go based on last year, Yianni doesn't sweat losing the first game of the series or the second.  But I'm impressed on how the Celtics came back and played in game 2.  That was essential.  Now we will see who the better team is.  Best out of 5.  Series all evened up.
> 
> I usually hate the Celtics but how can you hate Jayson Tatum this year?  I'll hate him next year if he wins it all.  Like I loved Durant, Curry and Lebron, until they won.  Then I root against them or root for the underdogs whoever they may be.
> 
> I can't root against Yianni ever.  He's Greek and so am I.  So I will forever be a Yianni fan.  Unless the Piston's get good then sorry you Greek Freak.


I am old school....you know....Larry Bird, McHale, Robert Parrish....Now I like the Warriors and Seth.  I am just getting into the NBA playoffs.


----------



## fbj

sealybobo said:


> I will be happy for Chris Paul.  Poor little guy.  One of the greatest to never win.
> 
> But I would LOVE Yianni to be a back to back champ.  That will solidify him as one of the greatest.  He's not there yet but close.  Soon.  A few more seasons with the numbers he's putting up.
> 
> Right now Yianni is the greatest basketball player in the world.  Agree?


Yes he can do it all


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Yes he can do it all


Dallas will probably win it's division too.  Cowboys not Mavericks.  LOL.


----------



## JimH52

76ers are not dead!  Great series!


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> 76ers are not dead!  Great series!


I can be very fickle.  Now I'm rooting for Philly.  Fuck Miami.  They are a very deep team but they can't beat Harden and Imbeed.  Can they?

I bet you Yianni loses the next game.  I hate it how casual they are after a loss.  Nothing rattles them.  They don't get nervous or frustrated when they are down.  So it's good that they are like this but it makes me nervous.  I want to see them STOMP Boston in the next game.  But chances are it will be tied up after the next game.  Bucs will win at home and then have to win in Boston for game 7, which they will do.  And this will fuel Boston for next year.  Every great team has to have a disappointing loss in the playoffs the year before.  I feel like this is one of those years for Boston and Miami.  Even if they can get by Yianni, they won't get by the Suns, Dallas or Golden State.  Philly or Milwaukee can.

Dallas is showing heart.  Suns are showing their weaknesses.  

The same way I feel about Boston and Miami, I feel the same way about Memphis.  Memphis is young and needs a disappointment this year to build on next year and maybe win it all next year.  Not this year.  Sorry Memphis.  









						Steph Curry Speaks Out On Ja Morant's Injury: "It's Not A Joke That He's Hurt But All The Rest Of It Is Just Total BS..."
					

A dominant Warriors victory on Saturday night was overshadowed by an incident involving Ja Morant and Jordan Poole. At one point during the game, Poole




					fadeawayworld.net
				




Golden State seems like the modern day Bad Boys.  Dirty play.


----------



## sealybobo

fbj said:


> Yes he can do it all


I hope Khris Middleton is ready to come back to play against the Heat or Philly.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> I can be very fickle.  Now I'm rooting for Philly.  Fuck Miami.  They are a very deep team but they can't beat Harden and Imbeed.  Can they?
> 
> I bet you Yianni loses the next game.  I hate it how casual they are after a loss.  Nothing rattles them.  They don't get nervous or frustrated when they are down.  So it's good that they are like this but it makes me nervous.  I want to see them STOMP Boston in the next game.  But chances are it will be tied up after the next game.  Bucs will win at home and then have to win in Boston for game 7, which they will do.  And this will fuel Boston for next year.  Every great team has to have a disappointing loss in the playoffs the year before.  I feel like this is one of those years for Boston and Miami.  Even if they can get by Yianni, they won't get by the Suns, Dallas or Golden State.  Philly or Milwaukee can.
> 
> Dallas is showing heart.  Suns are showing their weaknesses.
> 
> The same way I feel about Boston and Miami, I feel the same way about Memphis.  Memphis is young and needs a disappointment this year to build on next year and maybe win it all next year.  Not this year.  Sorry Memphis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steph Curry Speaks Out On Ja Morant's Injury: "It's Not A Joke That He's Hurt But All The Rest Of It Is Just Total BS..."
> 
> 
> A dominant Warriors victory on Saturday night was overshadowed by an incident involving Ja Morant and Jordan Poole. At one point during the game, Poole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fadeawayworld.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golden State seems like the modern day Bad Boys.  Dirty play.


It depends on which Harden shows up.  If last night was an anomaly, then the Heat could still prevail.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> It depends on which Harden shows up.  If last night was an anomaly, then the Heat could still prevail.


They were saying Harden is getting old so it's hard for guys like him and Chris Paul to give 2 back to back games like that.  

I think Philly is going to win now.  Same with Yianni.  Boston and Miami need one more year before they advance to the finals.


----------



## lg325

NBA World Reacts To The Controversial MVP Selection  any comments on the MVP pick?


----------



## JimH52

lg325 said:


> NBA World Reacts To The Controversial MVP Selection  any comments on the MVP pick?


*Embiid or Jokic would have also been acceptable.*


----------



## sealybobo

lg325 said:


> NBA World Reacts To The Controversial MVP Selection  any comments on the MVP pick?


The NBA is all about marketing.  Who's the more marketable person Embiid or Jokic?  You know the answer to that.  It's the white boy.  Stern wants to market him as the MVP all over Europe to draw in more fans.  

It's like Eminem.  Why does he sell more albums than all the other rappers?


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> 76ers are not dead!  Great series!


I think you can see the writing on the wall.  They might even win game 6 but they won't advance.

All the talking heads say Boston is going to beat the Bucks.  They might.  I wouldn't count Yianni out but it is very hard to repeat especially without your 2nd best player.  Oh well.  I didn't think he'd win one last year so if he wins it all again, Jesus Christ!  I really would like to see him with back to back championships but if he don't, no biggy.  I'm a Piston's fan actually.  LOL.

Harden has a bad attitude.  The kind of attitude that doesn't deserve a ring.  He thinks he deserves a ring which is why he doesn't deserve one.  Deserve has nothing to do with it.  Win one.  Chris Paul is different.  I get a non cocky positive vibe from him.  I hope he wins it all this year.  Or I won't be upset if he does. 

I don't want Golden State to win it all.  Draymont Green is a dirty player.  Plus that team has already had their time.  No one wants to see them win again.  It was like when Tim Duncan won his 3rd and 4th and 5th championship.  Boring!  LOL.  And I like Curry.  Actually, I like every team in the playoffs right now.  The only 2 teams I hated and wanted OUT were LA and NJ.  And my wish came true.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> That series could go either way.  If you go based on last year, Yianni doesn't sweat losing the first game of the series or the second.  But I'm impressed on how the Celtics came back and played in game 2.  That was essential.  Now we will see who the better team is.  Best out of 5.  Series all evened up.
> 
> I usually hate the Celtics but how can you hate Jayson Tatum this year?  I'll hate him next year if he wins it all.  Like I loved Durant, Curry and Lebron, until they won.  Then I root against them or root for the underdogs whoever they may be.
> 
> I can't root against Yianni ever.  He's Greek and so am I.  So I will forever be a Yianni fan.  Unless the Piston's get good then sorry you Greek Freak.


These are incredible games!


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> I think you can see the writing on the wall.  They might even win game 6 but they won't advance.
> 
> All the talking heads say Boston is going to beat the Bucks.  They might.  I wouldn't count Yianni out but it is very hard to repeat especially without your 2nd best player.  Oh well.  I didn't think he'd win one last year so if he wins it all again, Jesus Christ!  I really would like to see him with back to back championships but if he don't, no biggy.  I'm a Piston's fan actually.  LOL.
> 
> Harden has a bad attitude.  The kind of attitude that doesn't deserve a ring.  He thinks he deserves a ring which is why he doesn't deserve one.  Deserve has nothing to do with it.  Win one.  Chris Paul is different.  I get a non cocky positive vibe from him.  I hope he wins it all this year.  Or I won't be upset if he does.
> 
> I don't want Golden State to win it all.  Draymont Green is a dirty player.  Plus that team has already had their time.  No one wants to see them win again.  It was like when Tim Duncan won his 3rd and 4th and 5th championship.  Boring!  LOL.  And I like Curry.  Actually, I like every team in the playoffs right now.  The only 2 teams I hated and wanted OUT were LA and NJ.  And my wish came true.


The Warriors are a very talented team.  Curry is warming from the three points line.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> The Warriors are a very talented team.  Curry is warming from the three points line.


Well we all know they are capable of winning it all.  They already have 3 times.  

Everyone thinks Boston is going to win it all.  If they get by Yianni.  And I think they said if Yianni beats Boston they will win it all.  And they think Golden State is going to beat the Suns.  Poor Chris Paul.  Little midget.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> *Embiid or Jokic would have also been acceptable.*


Not Yianni?  Booker?


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> These are incredible games!


How about last night?  My dad and I thought Boston was going to win.  He didn't watch the 4th quarter but I did.  Man you can never count Yianni out.  It sure did seem like Boston is/was the better team.  Not by much but a little better.  But the Bucks never stop trying and suddenly down 12 is only down 3.  And still they don't panic even with 2 minutes left. 

The Bucks are a weird team.  They lose at home but then win in Boston last night?  What do you want to bet the Celtics win the next game?  I wouldn't even be surprised if Boston still wins the series.  If they win game 6 it goes home to Boston and maybe they will overcome.  The Bucks certainly aren't unbeatable.  Every game is close.  Could go either way.  Just like last year.  God I hope Yianni repeats.  Then you can keep your MVP awards.

I was watching Winning Time about the Laker Dynasty in the 80's.  In the finals Lakers vs Philly, Red Auerbach was at the game.  Dr. Buss said, "oh I can't believe you came as a fan"  Red said, "I came to accept my award for best coach.  Larry Bird won rookie of the year too".  Dr. Buss said, "oh great, so you won everything that doesn't count".  LOL.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> Not Yianni?  Booker?


Yeah, them too.  I am not a big NBA fan right now.  I am trying to get something to watch when the NFL is not playing.  I am not a baseball fan, so hoping the NBS will catch my fancy.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> Yeah, them too.  I am not a big NBA fan right now.  I am trying to get something to watch when the NFL is not playing.  I am not a baseball fan, so hoping the NBS will catch my fancy.


I only care about college football or basketball when it's a good match up or during March Madness.  National Championship time.  I don't even care about Bowl games.  Well, I guess I watch and root for MSU and Michigan when they are in bowl games.

So for me it's all about NBA playoffs and NFL regular season is great because there is only 18 weeks?  Your team only plays 17 games.  And even if the Lion's suck I still enjoy Green Bay, Dallas, Tampa Bay, Seattle, Kansas City, Rams, etc.....  How can you not love the NFL?  Only right wing snowflakes are still crying about the knee thing.

Curry is fun to root for.  Booker and Paul for the Suns.  Yianni is great.  Embiid and Harden.  Miami Heat team is good.  Ja Morant.  You're missing good stuff.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> 76ers are not dead!  Great series!


After listening to the talking heads who never get it right, they think Golden State is in trouble.  They may get past Memphis but they didn't beat them in a close out gave with Ja Morant out?

So now the Suns look like they will win the west, if they get past Dallas.  Both good series.

The Heat will beat Philly.  We see Harden is old.  And Embiid is soft.  I can understand not winning the MVP allowing to lose when your team is down 3 to 1 but not 3 to 2.  That was his time to show he is the MVP.  And who cares about that?  The Lakers were without Kareem.  Riley told Magic he lost rookie of the year to Bird 65 votes to 3.  That lit a fire under Magics ass and he beat the 76rs in Philly game 6.  He played Center too.  Embiid showed he is no MVP.

I'm back to thinking the Bucks are going to win it all again.  They just keep on playing their game.  I don't think Miami is better than Boston so.....

And maybe Khris Middleton will be back to play against the Heat.  Or even better.  If they can beat the Heat without him and he comes back to play against the Suns in the finals.  Yianni will need the help.


----------



## sealybobo

Question.  Where will Durant go to win another championship?  And will Lebron win another championship before he retires? 

Durant should go play with Embiid.  That would be a dynamic duo.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> Question.  Where will Durant go to win another championship?  And will Lebron win another championship before he retires?
> 
> Durant should go play with Embiid.  That would be a dynamic duo.


I am not sure about Durant, but I really think Lebron is finished.  He cannot win the championship by himself and he needs to understand that the GM and the coach should build and run the team, not him.  I think his meddling is the reason the Lakers failed this year.  JMHO of course.


----------



## JimH52

As expected. Harden has one good game and then he slipped back into his mediocre play.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> I am not sure about Durant, but I really think Lebron is finished.  He cannot win the championship by himself and he needs to understand that the GM and the coach should build and run the team, not him.  I think his meddling is the reason the Lakers failed this year.  JMHO of course.



Lebron might win another championship but he will have to do what he always does.  Leave his team and go join another team that is close but just needs one guy like him to put them over the top.  Philly?  Nets?  Memphis?  Toronto?  Detroit?  Cleveland?  He could go anywhere and I don't think he's a premadona like Harden or Westbrook.  Lebron will play within the system.  I don't blame Lebron.  Unibrow was out too much and Westbrook really stunk it up.  If Westbrook was the same guy that one year where he led the league in scoring and Anthony Davis was healthy, they would have been great.  

Also hard to blame Durant for Kyrie except for I think he was the one to insist on the Nets getting Kyrie.  So he might have fucked himself on that one.  And I always thought him and Harden didn't get along even way back when they played together on the Oklahoma Thunder?  

Boston v Milwaukee is going to be interesting.  I still won't count Boston out.  All they have to do is win tonight and who knows what happens in game 7.  So Boston doesn't have to worry about being down 3-2.  They just have to win tonight.  Then worry about game 7.  I suspect they are too young to win this year.  Like a lot of great teams, they have to lose in the playoffs first and it has to hurt.  Then use that pain next year to come back and whip everyone's ass.  They were talking about yesterday how Boston in all it's history has never suffered a loss in the playoffs like they did 2 days ago.  They always won those games.  They never fell apart like that with a 12 point lead and so little time on the clock.  

I really hope Yianni beats them and wins another championship this year.  One more then I'll be okay with seeing his team get knocked out of the playoffs next year.  I just think 1 more will give him the respect he deserves but doesn't get yet.  He's the best basketball player on the planet right now.  I want him to go down as an all time great.  I don't think he even needs another championship for that but it won't hurt.  I wonder how many rings Yianni will have before he retires.  Or if he will go to another team before he retires.  I like it when guys stay with 1 team their entire career but if the Bucks fall apart in a year or two it's hard to get a guy who wants to win to stay with a losing team.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> As expected. Harden has one good game and then he slipped back into his mediocre play.


Remember when he first played for Philly?  Him and Embiid did so well together.  Then it wasn't working so well.  He slipped back into his mediocre play.

He's too old to lead a team to victory.  To be one of the big 2.  Unless the role players do their jobs.  And I saw Harden pass to guys and almost every time those guys missed their shots.  And I remember a stretch of time early in the game where Embiid missed like 2 layups and 3 shots.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> go Warriors, Hornets, Clippers, Blazers, Mavs & Jazz!
> 
> Steph or Linsanity or Griffin or Meyers Leonard or Gordon Hayward or Westbrook or Chandler Parsons or Dragic or Gerald Green will be the MVP!


Warriors vs Mavs. Should be good. I’ll go with Dallas

Chris Paul needs to retire.

Miami vs Boston. I’ll go with Boston.

Boston beats Dallas.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> Warriors vs Mavs. Should be good. I’ll go with Dallas
> 
> Chris Paul needs to retire.
> 
> Miami vs Boston. I’ll go with Boston.
> 
> Boston beats Dallas.


Personally, I would like to see the Celtics and the Warriors in the final.  But I am not big in any particular teams.  Still trying to grow interest in the game.  Yes, Paul needs to retire as does Harden.  But they won't.  The money is too good to resist.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> Personally, I would like to see the Celtics and the Warriors in the final.  But I am not big in any particular teams.  Still trying to grow interest in the game.  Yes, Paul needs to retire as does Harden.  But they won't.  The money is too good to resist.


I'll bet Chris Paul will retire.  And Harden is close.  None of these guys stay too much longer past their prime.  It's hard when you are done you are done.  When you are burned out.  And to me it seems like the younger guys are better than them now.  Chris Paul is an old midget.  Harden isn't in shape enough to be one of the Big 2 or 3 on a team.

So maybe Harden plays a smaller role.  Same with Chris Paul.  But that also means less money

James Harden has played less than half of a regular season's worth of basketball for the 76ers. His regular season averages in Philadelphia of 21.0 points, 10.5 assists and 7.1 rebounds per game certainly weren't bad. He was at roughly the same level in the 2022 NBA Playoffs, too.

But those statistics are a long way off from his MVP days. Could it already be over?

Harden is eligible to make up to $275 million over the next five years if he re-signs with the Sixers. That would push his salary past $60 million for his age 37 season, which would almost surely be a massive overpay.

Simply put, the Sixers have a huge decision to make this summer.

Harden ultimately controls all of the cards in the first stage of negotiations. He has a $47.4 million player option that he must pick up before July 1. If he does not, he will become an unrestricted free agent and can sign with any team.

Harden will very likely pick that option up, as it allows him to make the most amount of money. He could exercise it and then extend his contract with the Sixers for four additional years at the max to get to that five-year, $275 million offer.

He could also extend for any other number that he and the Sixers agree to below the max.

"Probably next year, he'll be close to worth $47 million. The year after he'll be overpaid. The year after he'll be overpaid by more, and then Year 4 will be a disaster."

He's not a top-five player, but he is still firmly in the top 20 and did show excellent chemistry with Joel Embiid in pick-and-rolls. He isn't going to find a better team to play on, and the Sixers don't have any good avenues of adding a player better than him if he walks. This is the deal with the (Sun) Devil that president of basketball operations Daryl Morey has made.

That dream scenario of bringing Harden back at a non-max salary does have some legs to stand on. Sam Amick of The Athletic indicated on "The Athletic NBA Show" that Harden might be amenable to the idea.

"When the Sixers got him, their intel was that he would potentially be willing to take less. And obviously, you know, nobody knows him better than Daryl," Amick said.

Ultimately, I would try to bring Harden back at a more reasonable number than his max. Chris Paul might prove instructive in this scenario. He re-signed with the Suns last summer for four years and $120 million. Paul was three years older than Harden will be when he signed that deal, so Harden's number should be a little higher than the $30 million annual value that Paul got. Something like $200 million over five years would be much more palatable than the $275 million max.









						What should 76ers do with James Harden? Evaluating contract options, age concerns and Philadelphia's best path forward
					

What options are available to the Sixers and James Harden in his upcoming contract negotiations?




					www.sportingnews.com


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> I'll bet Chris Paul will retire.  And Harden is close.  None of these guys stay too much longer past their prime.  It's hard when you are done you are done.  When you are burned out.  And to me it seems like the younger guys are better than them now.  Chris Paul is an old midget.  Harden isn't in shape enough to be one of the Big 2 or 3 on a team.
> 
> So maybe Harden plays a smaller role.  Same with Chris Paul.  But that also means less money
> 
> James Harden has played less than half of a regular season's worth of basketball for the 76ers. His regular season averages in Philadelphia of 21.0 points, 10.5 assists and 7.1 rebounds per game certainly weren't bad. He was at roughly the same level in the 2022 NBA Playoffs, too.
> 
> But those statistics are a long way off from his MVP days. Could it already be over?
> 
> Harden is eligible to make up to $275 million over the next five years if he re-signs with the Sixers. That would push his salary past $60 million for his age 37 season, which would almost surely be a massive overpay.
> 
> Simply put, the Sixers have a huge decision to make this summer.
> 
> Harden ultimately controls all of the cards in the first stage of negotiations. He has a $47.4 million player option that he must pick up before July 1. If he does not, he will become an unrestricted free agent and can sign with any team.
> 
> Harden will very likely pick that option up, as it allows him to make the most amount of money. He could exercise it and then extend his contract with the Sixers for four additional years at the max to get to that five-year, $275 million offer.
> 
> He could also extend for any other number that he and the Sixers agree to below the max.
> 
> "Probably next year, he'll be close to worth $47 million. The year after he'll be overpaid. The year after he'll be overpaid by more, and then Year 4 will be a disaster."
> 
> He's not a top-five player, but he is still firmly in the top 20 and did show excellent chemistry with Joel Embiid in pick-and-rolls. He isn't going to find a better team to play on, and the Sixers don't have any good avenues of adding a player better than him if he walks. This is the deal with the (Sun) Devil that president of basketball operations Daryl Morey has made.
> 
> That dream scenario of bringing Harden back at a non-max salary does have some legs to stand on. Sam Amick of The Athletic indicated on "The Athletic NBA Show" that Harden might be amenable to the idea.
> 
> "When the Sixers got him, their intel was that he would potentially be willing to take less. And obviously, you know, nobody knows him better than Daryl," Amick said.
> 
> Ultimately, I would try to bring Harden back at a more reasonable number than his max. Chris Paul might prove instructive in this scenario. He re-signed with the Suns last summer for four years and $120 million. Paul was three years older than Harden will be when he signed that deal, so Harden's number should be a little higher than the $30 million annual value that Paul got. Something like $200 million over five years would be much more palatable than the $275 million max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What should 76ers do with James Harden? Evaluating contract options, age concerns and Philadelphia's best path forward
> 
> 
> What options are available to the Sixers and James Harden in his upcoming contract negotiations?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.sportingnews.com


I just heard some talking heads on. ESPN say Harden will get the "Super Max" contract...that he deserves it.  I guess if an owner wants to throw away money...he will.


----------



## Fiero425

JimH52 said:


> I just heard some talking heads on. ESPN say Harden will get the "Super Max" contract...that he deserves it.  I guess if an owner wants to throw away money...he will.



I'm about done with some sports! Giving all this money to players who don't _"bring it,"_ give attitude, & make trade demands; I'm about DONE! Harden doesn't deserve anything but his arse to be kicked!


----------



## JimH52

Fiero425 said:


> I'm about done with some sports! Giving all this money to players who don't _"bring it,"_ give attitude, & make trade demands; I'm about DONE! Harden doesn't deserve anything but his arse to be kicked!


The rich privileged athletes who want to get paid but don't want to put in the effort need to be told they are nothing but leaches on our society.  Harden is at the top of the list.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> I just heard some talking heads on. ESPN say Harden will get the "Super Max" contract...that he deserves it.  I guess if an owner wants to throw away money...he will.


Boy, it seems pretty obvious to you and me he's not worth a long term contract.  IMO, if i were the owners, I'd give offers like this.

I'll pay you $10 million for next year

OR

I'll pay you $24 million for 3 years.  In other words you'll make more per year if you just take a year contract.  If you want a long term contract, It's going to be a deal for me too.  And there will be a clause that if you suck I can pay you half and fire you.  Maybe even give bonus' if you make it to the finals or at least the conference finals.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> The rich privileged athletes who want to get paid but don't want to put in the effort need to be told they are nothing but leaches on our society.  Harden is at the top of the list.


Wait hold on a second.  Don't hate the employees for getting what they are worth.  If the owners are willing to pay then they are worth every penny.

Or would you be happier if the owner could cut every employees pay in half and keep that money for themselves?  I bet a lot of Republicans would be happy if the owners could do that.  They would argue that James Harden makes $44 million a year and $22 million should be plenty.

But don't ask to talk about how much the owners make.  That's out of bounds for any Republican.  They'll never call the owners privileged or say they are leaches on our society, even though they probably don't pay any taxes.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> The rich privileged athletes who want to get paid but don't want to put in the effort need to be told they are nothing but leaches on our society.  Harden is at the top of the list.


Do you know the owners of any major American sports team is in a club of men who have guaranteed it so they will all make money.  The worst team will make money every year and the best team will just make more money that year.  But they all make a profit, even after paying all their athletes.  

You wonder how can the Detroit Tigers be profitable.  The stadium is empty.  No one is watching those day games on TV.  Seems like a loser business.  But NOPE. They are killing it.  
And what if Idaho decided they wanted to make up a football team?  No one wants Baker Mayfield.  What if Idaho picked him up.  And put Tim Tebo as the backup QB.  Then recruited a bunch of guys who the other teams cut but they still have a couple good years left in them.  Why can't a state like Idaho decide they want to join the NFL

Also, don't forget football players get hurt.  That's worth a lot of money.  I think they should be the highest paid athletes.  And a lot of guys only last a couple-5 years in the NFL









						Aaron Donald Buys $17.1 Million Hidden Hills Mansion After Selling Calabasas Crib
					

Aaron Donald just bought an awesome $17 million Hidden Hills compound after selling his crib in Calabasas ... a pretty good indication AD isn't playing football anywhere besides Los Angeles!




					www.tmz.com
				




I'm happy for any employee who can buy a 17 million dollar home.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> Do you know the owners of any major American sports team is in a club of men who have guaranteed it so they will all make money.  The worst team will make money every year and the best team will just make more money that year.  But they all make a profit, even after paying all their athletes.
> 
> You wonder how can the Detroit Tigers be profitable.  The stadium is empty.  No one is watching those day games on TV.  Seems like a loser business.  But NOPE. They are killing it.
> And what if Idaho decided they wanted to make up a football team?  No one wants Baker Mayfield.  What if Idaho picked him up.  And put Tim Tebo as the backup QB.  Then recruited a bunch of guys who the other teams cut but they still have a couple good years left in them.  Why can't a state like Idaho decide they want to join the NFL
> 
> Also, don't forget football players get hurt.  That's worth a lot of money.  I think they should be the highest paid athletes.  And a lot of guys only last a couple-5 years in the NFL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaron Donald Buys $17.1 Million Hidden Hills Mansion After Selling Calabasas Crib
> 
> 
> Aaron Donald just bought an awesome $17 million Hidden Hills compound after selling his crib in Calabasas ... a pretty good indication AD isn't playing football anywhere besides Los Angeles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy for any employee who can buy a 17 million dollar home.


I think you described the USFL in the early part of your writing.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> I think you described the USFL in the early part of your writing.


Is that shit making money?

I yell at my dad every time he brings them up.  I ask him if they're paying him to talk to me about it.  And then I caught him telling my brother about it.  I said AHA!  You are a fan.  LOL.  I love pushing his buttons.


----------



## 22lcidw

JimH52 said:


> I just heard some talking heads on. ESPN say Harden will get the "Super Max" contract...that he deserves it.  I guess if an owner wants to throw away money...he will.


The 76ers would be fools to resign him. The league cut " the process" a few years ago with it 80% complete and a succession of GM's enabled by Adam Silver has given this team its 2nd round and out status.  The NBA sucks for competition. Philly fans do not appreciate athletes doing their jobs half assed.


----------



## sealybobo

22lcidw said:


> The 76ers would be fools to resign him. The league cut " the process" a few years ago with it 80% complete and a succession of GM's enabled by Adam Silver has given this team its 2nd round and out status.  The NBA sucks for competition. Philly fans do not appreciate athletes doing their jobs half assed.


They were saying Harden is still a top 10 player.  Maybe not worth what they are going to pay him but they don't have an alternative.  

I hope they make a good deal where Harden can go to a team that can use him.  Who would that be?  They have to be a contender who doesn't have a Harden type.  

According to The Athletic, the Rockets have "made it clear" to Harden that they would be open to a reunion.

To connect the dots, Rockets owner Tilman Fertitta alluded to the team making a "big move" by the 2023-24 season, the next time the Rockets do not hold control of their first round pick. That 2024 first round pick is only protected 1-4, otherwise it goes to the Oklahoma City Thunder as part of the infamous Russell Westbrook-Chris Paul trade.

Adding Harden to the squad a year from now to join the backcourt with Jalen Green and Kevin Porter Jr. isn't the cleanest fit, but bringing back the second-best player in franchise history isn't easy to turn down, even if he is in his mid-30s.

As a team in rebuild mode, the Rockets are looking to take the top picks they have now and draft top tier talent and use the picks towards the middle of the decade to acquire a star player.

If the Rockets found a way to trade Harden for a boatload of picks only to sign him back two years later would be considered one of the biggest robberies in NBA history.

Who would be the one getting robbed?  LOL


This guy says pay him the super max.  22 9 and 8.  22 points, 9 assists and 8 rebounds?  Not a super max player.  

This idiot is saying pay him for what he once was, not what he will give you in the future.  He says if Philly won't pay him someone else will.  So do you want to lose him?  Stephen A Smith says no one else will pay him that much.

Anyone who pays him after his playoff performance is an idiot.  I just hope it's not the Pistons.


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> Personally, I would like to see the Celtics and the Warriors in the final.  But I am not big in any particular teams.  Still trying to grow interest in the game.  Yes, Paul needs to retire as does Harden.  But they won't.  The money is too good to resist.


You may get your wish.  I thought the Celtics were done after game one but I remembered they lost game one to Yianni too.  And, it's hard to win game 1 after a 7 game series.  

Have you ever heard every great series, each team blows the other team out once.  And the series doesn't start until someone wins on the road?  Tonight both are about to happen.  I think the Celtics are going to win the series now.  This morning I thought the Heat would.

I've been wrong like 7 times today.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> You may get your wish.  I thought the Celtics were done after game one but I remembered they lost game one to Yianni too.  And, it's hard to win game 1 after a 7 game series.
> 
> Have you ever heard every great series, each team blows the other team out once.  And the series doesn't start until someone wins on the road?  Tonight both are about to happen.  I think the Celtics are going to win the series now.  This morning I thought the Heat would.
> 
> I've been wrong like 7 times today.


Ha!  Being wrong builds character and humility.  Yes, Celtics and Warriors in final.  I think Smart coming back has sealed the deal for the Celtics.  I am not sure who I will pick in a Celtics-Warriors final?


----------



## sealybobo

JimH52 said:


> Ha!  Being wrong builds character and humility.  Yes, Celtics and Warriors in final.  I think Smart coming back has sealed the deal for the Celtics.  I am not sure who I will pick in a Celtics-Warriors final?


Just go with the opposite of who I go with.  You'll win for sure.  LOL.  I pick......Boston.

I don't want the Warriors to win again.

But who knows until they play each other.  This looks like the Warrior team of old.  The good one.  The one before they had Durant.  But Boston looks good too.

Here is proof you never know until they play.  2004.  Shad, Kobe, Karl Malone, Gary Payton, Derek Fisher, Rick Fox, Horace Grant and Bryon Russell.  No way this team is going to lose to the Pistons right?  We beat them in 5 games.  I used to think this was the biggest failure of a super team but at least they made the finals.  Lebron, Carmelo, Westbrook, Anthony Davis and Dwight Howard didn't even make the playoffs.


----------



## JimH52

sealybobo said:


> Just go with the opposite of who I go with.  You'll win for sure.  LOL.  I pick......Boston.
> 
> I don't want the Warriors to win again.
> 
> But who knows until they play each other.  This looks like the Warrior team of old.  The good one.  The one before they had Durant.  But Boston looks good too.
> 
> Here is proof you never know until they play.  2004.  Shad, Kobe, Karl Malone, Gary Payton, Derek Fisher, Rick Fox, Horace Grant and Bryon Russell.  No way this team is going to lose to the Pistons right?  We beat them in 5 games.  I used to think this was the biggest failure of a super team but at least they made the finals.  Lebron, Carmelo, Westbrook, Anthony Davis and Dwight Howard didn't even make the playoffs.


I think the Lakers failure this year is one of the greatest fails in NBA history.  Like I said, I am not a huge NBA master, as I follow the NFL mostly, but this year I am really trying to keep up on the playoffs.  The games have been epic.  The story lines are enthralling with people like Westbook, Harden, CP3 and the like.  I am not a baseball fan, so I need some sport to carry me over until the fall.  Have a great weekend!


----------



## 22lcidw

sealybobo said:


> They were saying Harden is still a top 10 player.  Maybe not worth what they are going to pay him but they don't have an alternative.
> 
> I hope they make a good deal where Harden can go to a team that can use him.  Who would that be?  They have to be a contender who doesn't have a Harden type.
> 
> According to The Athletic, the Rockets have "made it clear" to Harden that they would be open to a reunion.
> 
> To connect the dots, Rockets owner Tilman Fertitta alluded to the team making a "big move" by the 2023-24 season, the next time the Rockets do not hold control of their first round pick. That 2024 first round pick is only protected 1-4, otherwise it goes to the Oklahoma City Thunder as part of the infamous Russell Westbrook-Chris Paul trade.
> 
> Adding Harden to the squad a year from now to join the backcourt with Jalen Green and Kevin Porter Jr. isn't the cleanest fit, but bringing back the second-best player in franchise history isn't easy to turn down, even if he is in his mid-30s.
> 
> As a team in rebuild mode, the Rockets are looking to take the top picks they have now and draft top tier talent and use the picks towards the middle of the decade to acquire a star player.
> 
> If the Rockets found a way to trade Harden for a boatload of picks only to sign him back two years later would be considered one of the biggest robberies in NBA history.
> 
> Who would be the one getting robbed?  LOL
> 
> 
> This guy says pay him the super max.  22 9 and 8.  22 points, 9 assists and 8 rebounds?  Not a super max player.
> 
> This idiot is saying pay him for what he once was, not what he will give you in the future.  He says if Philly won't pay him someone else will.  So do you want to lose him?  Stephen A Smith says no one else will pay him that much.
> 
> Anyone who pays him after his playoff performance is an idiot.  I just hope it's not the Pistons.


Some fans are a bit more demanding than other fans in different cities.


----------



## sealybobo

22lcidw said:


> Some fans are a bit more demanding than other fans in different cities.


Hi Guys.  Just wanted to say, I don't think Boston is ready to make the next step.  SOOOO close though.  They came back last night from being like 30 points down but still the Heat were able to overcome.  And the Heat didn't have Butler.  

I'm still not counting Boston out.  If they come back and win the next game, it's evened up.  So it's not over yet.  But it don't look good.

So now I'm envisioning Golden State vs Miami.  And it sure does look like Golden State is going to win it all.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> go Warriors, Hornets, Clippers, Blazers, Mavs & Jazz!
> 
> Steph or Linsanity or Griffin or Meyers Leonard or Gordon Hayward or Westbrook or Chandler Parsons or Dragic or Gerald Green will be the MVP!


The Warriors are already a Dynasty.  What other teams are a Dynasty in my lifetime?  

Warriors (Curry), Lakers (Magic & Kobe), Spurs (Tim Duncan), Celtics (Bird).  Bulls (Jordan).  Pistons (Isaiah Thomas)  Rockets (Hakeem Alajuan

Am I wrong to say the Pistons and Rockets were dynasty teams?  If I had to drop two I'd take them off the list.


----------



## basquebromance

sealybobo said:


> The Warriors are already a Dynasty.  What other teams are a Dynasty in my lifetime?
> 
> Warriors (Curry), Lakers (Magic & Kobe), Spurs (Tim Duncan), Celtics (Bird).  Bulls (Jordan).  Pistons (Isaiah Thomas)  Rockets (Hakeem Alajuan
> 
> Am I wrong to say the Pistons and Rockets were dynasty teams?  If I had to drop two I'd take them off the list.


watching the 1st quarter of Mavs Warriors right now, didn't get to see it before...how the fuck did Doncic blow that lead? F him!


----------



## james bond

My Dubs have won again and have taken a 3-0 series lead over Luka and the Mavs.  I'm rooting for them to sweep the Mavs and have plenty of rest for the Heat or the Celtics.  That series may go seven games, but I think the Heat have the edge.  The Celitcs seem to have the star players in Jayson Tatum, Jaylen Brown and Marcus Smart, but you can't count out Jimmy Butler, Kyle Lowry and Bam Adebayo.  The Heat have to stay healthy though.


----------



## sealybobo

basquebromance said:


> watching the 1st quarter of Mavs Warriors right now, didn't get to see it before...how the fuck did Doncic blow that lead? F him!


He's out of shape.  They were talking about it this morning.  How can you be out of shape after 100 games?  Because you didn't go into the season in shape.  You get in shape to be great in the off season.


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> My Dubs have won again and have taken a 3-0 series lead over Luka and the Mavs.  I'm rooting for them to sweep the Mavs and have plenty of rest for the Heat or the Celtics.  That series may go seven games, but I think the Heat have the edge.  The Celitcs seem to have the star players in Jayson Tatum, Jaylen Brown and Marcus Smart, but you can't count out Jimmy Butler, Kyle Lowry and Bam Adebayo.  The Heat have to stay healthy though.


Even without Butler they beat the Celtics so yea, this year it's the Heat's year.  Or so it seems.  Next year lookout.

Dubs gonna win a 4th ring.  I ain't mad at them.  Except maybe Green.  LOL.  He's that player everyone else hates because he's rough and plays hard.  Cheap, dirty, thug.  Those words come to mind.  Like Bill Lambier or Dennis Rodman.  But you love having him on your team.  Klay's playing good, a couple young new stars stepping up.  Especially that one big who's helping Green out down low.  The Warriors are back to their championship ways after a 2 year hiatus.


----------



## james bond

sealybobo said:


> Even without Butler they beat the Celtics so yea, this year it's the Heat's year.  Or so it seems.  Next year lookout.
> 
> Dubs gonna win a 4th ring.  I ain't mad at them.  Except maybe Green.  LOL.  He's that player everyone else hates because he's rough and plays hard.  Cheap, dirty, thug.  Those words come to mind.  Like Bill Lambier or Dennis Rodman.  But you love having him on your team.  Klay's playing good, a couple young new stars stepping up.  Especially that one big who's helping Green out down low.  The Warriors are back to their championship ways after a 2 year hiatus.


It's too early to be thinking about another ring.  I'm just taking it one game-at-a-time and it feels the Dubs have the Mavs.  Luka has come on, but the Dubs are battling on the boards.  Brunson and Dinwiddie are contributing for the opposition, but it's not enough.  Dubs fans are wondering how rookies Kuminga and Moody will be used.  Kuminga hasn't played much this series and didn't get off the bench last game.  Even the vet backups haven't been used that much.  Kerr is only giving heavy mins to his starters and Poole.

What's hard to assess are how the Heat or the Celtics will play the Dubs and their defense.  Yea, Heat won a big game last game without Butler.  We'll have to see if the C's come back on the Heat next game.  Bam has been incredible from what I saw of their game.  The pressure is on Al Horford to ignite the C's now.  If the Celts can win game 4 with Tatum, Brown and Smart like they do, then I can see it going seven games lol.


----------



## Fiero425

sealybobo said:


> He's out of shape.  They were talking about it this morning.  How can you be out of shape after 100 games?  Because you *didn't go into the season in shape*. You get in shape to be great in the off season.



It's amazing to see and hear about such nonsense when these clowns are paid so much! As great as some think Shaq was, he held himself back by being a beast, holding onto a ton of weight unnecessarily because he was just plain lazy! _*"I'll play myself into shape!"*_ There's that newbie, Zion Wms. who's lugging around 300#'s and we wonder why he's oft injured and unable to play! They showed him trying to dunk the ball a few weeks ago and he barely got off the ground! Some of these athletes have no shame!


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> It's too early to be thinking about another ring.  I'm just taking it one game-at-a-time and it feels the Dubs have the Mavs.  Luka has come on, but the Dubs are battling on the boards.  Brunson and Dinwiddie are contributing for the opposition, but it's not enough.  Dubs fans are wondering how rookies Kuminga and Moody will be used.  Kuminga hasn't played much this series and didn't get off the bench last game.  Even the vet backups haven't been used that much.  Kerr is only giving heavy mins to his starters and Poole.
> 
> What's hard to assess are how the Heat or the Celtics will play the Dubs and their defense.  Yea, Heat won a big game last game without Butler.  We'll have to see if the C's come back on the Heat next game.  Bam has been incredible from what I saw of their game.  The pressure is on Al Horford to ignite the C's now.  If the Celts can win game 4 with Tatum, Brown and Smart like they do, then I can see it going seven games lol.


Wonder what will happen game 5?  Will the Heat blow the Celtics out or will it be a close game?  So far every game seems to have been a blow out.  I don't have confidence in either of these teams against he Dubs.  If I had to put down $1000 right now I'd have to bet on Golden State

Green, Curry and Klay are playing well.  And it seems the role players are playing well too.  I love getting to know new stars who ultimately will forever be known as champs.  Will that be the Heat, Celtics or Warriors?  It sure won't be Dallas.


----------



## james bond

sealybobo said:


> Wonder what will happen game 5?  Will the Heat blow the Celtics out or will it be a close game?  So far every game seems to have been a blow out.  I don't have confidence in either of these teams against he Dubs.  If I had to put down $1000 right now I'd have to bet on Golden State
> 
> Green, Curry and Klay are playing well.  And it seems the role players are playing well too.  I love getting to know new stars who ultimately will forever be known as champs.  Will that be the Heat, Celtics or Warriors?  It sure won't be Dallas.


It sounds like the line would favor the Dubs because they won most recent with their players out Celts and Heat.  They would be the least unknown.  Thus, it's prolly better to get a bet down early instead of when we know who the teams are lol.


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> It sounds like the line would favor the Dubs because they won most recent with their players out Celts and Heat.  They would be the least unknown.  Thus, it's prolly better to get a bet down early instead of when we know who the teams are lol.



If betting on the Heat or Boston will pay more than the Warriors, I'll go with them.  Why?  Because some years, the Eastern team is better.  And you'll never know until they play each other.  Like the year my Piston's beat Shaq, Kobe, Payton, Karl Malone, Derek Fisher, Rick Fox, Horace Grant, Bryon Russell, etc.  It was considered the biggest let down in Lakers history until this year when Lebron didn't even make the playoffs.  

The Celtics and the _Golden State Warriors_ have played 346 games in the regular season with 208 victories for the Celtics and 138 for the _Warriors_.

With Phoenix eliminated, the Warriors now hold the best regular season record among the four remaining playoff teams. Because of this, *Golden State will have home court advantage throughout the rest of the postseason* — a significant note as the team is undefeated at the Chase Center after their first two series.

Warriors are going to win.  They are already a Dynasty but this confirms it.  And Curry will elevate his status as a true elite if he wins the finals MVP.  Durant got it 2 of the 3 years.  

Yianni really needed to win another one this year damn it!  Who knows if he will ever make it back.

I wonder if the Clippers, Lakers, Nets or Philly will be good next year.  At least 3 of them will be disappointed at the end of the season.  If not all of them.  Hell, Golden State could repeat.


----------



## Billo_Really

Alright, pencils down and eyes to the front of the class...

...it's going to be Warrior's vs Celtics. 

The unstoppable force against the immovable object.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Alright, pencils down and eyes to the front of the class...
> 
> ...it's going to be Warrior's vs Celtics.
> 
> The unstoppable force against the immovable object.


I lot of young role players on the Warriors are really stepping up.  Plus Curry, Green and Klay are playing well.  Look out.

It sure does look like the Celtics are in the driver seat.  But that only means they're going to get blown out the next game.  So it will come down to game 7 in Miami.  Will Miami choke?  I knew Butler wasn't all that.  He could have pulled a Jordan but didn't.  I think the Celtics will win at home the next game but who the fuck knows.  This series has been weird.  I don't trust either of these teams.  

And I don't hate the Warriors.  Usually I hate the champs like Lebron, Durant, etc.  I don't want them to win, usually.  But when the older senior veterans like Curry, Klay and Green are the best, then so be it.  I guess the guys like Tatum will have to wait one more year before they can call themselves forever more NBA champs.  

I'm so glad Yianni got one last year.  Who knows if he'll ever get another shot at it.  BUT, I think it would have been Milwaukee vs Golden State if Khris Middleton wasn't hurt.  So that means I think the Bucks will be in the finals next year.


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> My Dubs have won again and have taken a 3-0 series lead over Luka and the Mavs.  I'm rooting for them to sweep the Mavs and have plenty of rest for the Heat or the Celtics.  That series may go seven games, but I think the Heat have the edge.  The Celitcs seem to have the star players in Jayson Tatum, Jaylen Brown and Marcus Smart, but you can't count out Jimmy Butler, Kyle Lowry and Bam Adebayo.  The Heat have to stay healthy though.


I feel so sorry for jimmy butler. He played amazing. Like Jordan. But he missed the game winning shot in game 7. Michael didn’t. That sucks I wish he made that shot. It would have changed his life. It doesn’t seem fair or right that a guy who played that well didn’t do better. Tatum could have waited one more year. Damn it!


----------



## james bond

sealybobo said:


> I feel so sorry for jimmy butler. He played amazing. Like Jordan. But he missed the game winning shot in game 7. Michael didn’t. That sucks I wish he made that shot. It would have changed his life. It doesn’t seem fair or right that a guy who played that well didn’t do better. Tatum could have waited one more year. Damn it!


Butler had his chance!  Butler missed his 3s in the 4th and so did the Heat.  I think they took more shots in the 4th, too.  You gotta give the Celtics D credit.


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> Butler had his chance!  Butler missed his 3s in the 4th and so did the Heat.  I think they took more shots in the 4th, too.  You gotta give the Celtics D credit.


What a crazy series huh? I called games 6 and 7 when the opposite seemed like it was going to happen.

Im happy for the Celtics. I just feel so bad for butler.

This would have been him


----------



## sealybobo

james bond said:


> Butler had his chance!  Butler missed his 3s in the 4th and so did the Heat.  I think they took more shots in the 4th, too.  You gotta give the Celtics D credit.


----------

